# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  [Usa] Elections 2008

## publicStaticVoidMain

Je suppose que comme la plupart d'entre vous ont peut-etre dja lu ou entendu qu'il y'aura les lections aux USA en 2008. Je m'tonne beaucoup du fait que l'opinion publique franaise ne s'exprime pas sur le sujet tandis que l'inverse s'est fait. 
Pour ceux que cela intresse, je voulais avoir vos opinions, vos critiques sur les diffrents candidats dmocrates (Obama, Clinton) et rpublicain (Mc Cain). Et galement vos pronostics sur le futur prsident amricain. 
SVP, soyez objectifs. 

Que le dbat commence,  ::D:

----------


## lper

Ben faut esprer que ce soit un dmocrate ce coup ci et qu'on est la paix enfin dans le monde !
Pure, il fait peur avec ses ides rtrogrades ce Mc Cain, un farouche obstin contre l'avortement dja.
J'avais dja t du du vote amricain pour qu'ils vitent Bush, mais alors l, si ils nous balancent ce pasteur limite facho, c'est le bouquet !  ::roll::

----------


## Stabia

L'objectivit n'existe pas, et heureusement sinon il n'y aurait jamais eu de progrs, mais c'est un autre dbat.




> l'opinion publique franaise ne s'exprime pas sur le sujet


On sent poindre l'auto-critique ( supposer que vous tes Franais) habituelle et maladive de notre nation aiguille par trois dcennies de bourrage de crane.
Dj, l'opinion franaise peut-elle s'exprimer ? la dmocratie totalitaire dans laquelle nous sommes offre-t-elle de rels espaces d'expression ? et quand bien mme, le 29 mai 2005 l'opinion franaise s'est exprime, oh combien clairement en regard de la propagande subie, cela empche-t-il M. Sarkosy, avec l'aide complaisante du P.S. d'aller  l'encontre de cette expression ?

Revenons aux Etats-Unis, je pense que l'opinion franaise  trs bien compris que c'est encore pire la-bas que chez nous et qu'il n'existe aucun choix pour les lecteurs amricains : quel que soit l'lu il sera issus du mme moule dogmatique et soumis aux mmes pressions du complexe militaro-industriel.
Regardez, le seul candidat - pas un gauchiste pourtant ! - qui avait un regard critique sur l'hyper-capitalisme financier vient d'abandonner.

Un pronostique ? la versatilit populaire et les manipulations d'urnes le rende aussi alatoire que possible, mais il me semble impossible que la majorit du peuple amricain se reconnaisse dans un noir, lequel d'ailleurs n'a pas le soutien majoritaire des autres noirs (si l'on en juge par les sondages). Idem pour un femme, les "machos" purs ne sont peut tre pas majoritaires, mais, et nous l'avons vu en France, les femmes n'aiment pas les femmes (elles les connaissent rajouterait mon pouse !) ; cependant il y a aux E.U. un rflexe communautaire qui ne joue pas en France ...
Dans ces conditions je crois que le rpublicain, quelles que soient ses tares, l'emportera ; surtout si un 9/11 bis survient  point nomm.




> tandis que l'inverse s'est fait


Ah ! bon ! dans un pays o la moiti des gens ne sait pas dsigner les tats (des U.S.A.) limitrophes du leur et ne vote pas, cela m'tonnerai qu'ils se proccupent de l'lection franaise.

----------


## beekeep

on espre  chaque fois que les choses s'amliorent,

en se disant "a peut pas tre pire qu'avec l'actuel prsident"

mais si .. ils sont trs fort les amricains.


donc c'est vrai que a donne pas envie de s'exprimer sur le sujet,
et encore moins de se risquer  un pronositique !

----------


## ben_harper

> *Ben faut esprer que ce soit un dmocrate ce coup ci et qu'on est la paix enfin dans le monde !*
> Pure, il fait peur avec ses ides rtrogrades ce Mc Cain, un farouche obstin contre l'avortement dja.
> J'avais dja t du du vote amricain pour qu'ils vitent Bush, mais alors l, si ils nous balancent ce pasteur limite facho, c'est le bouquet !


Ils vont lire un prsident, pas un maitre du monde bisounours  ::roll::   ::P:

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> On sent poindre l'auto-critique ( supposer que vous tes Franais) habituelle et maladive de notre nation aiguille par trois dcennies de bourrage de crane.


Je rectifie, ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'opinion franaise ne s'exprime pas assez sur le sujet. 



> Revenons aux Etats-Unis, je pense que l'opinion franaise  trs bien compris que c'est encore pire la-bas que chez nous et qu'il n'existe aucun choix pour les lecteurs amricains : quel que soit l'lu il sera issus du mme moule dogmatique et soumis aux mmes pressions du complexe militaro-industriel.


Faux. Pour la premire fois aux USA o des candidats, du cot democrate bien sur organisent des lections ou le financement de leur campagne est bas sur les dons des lecteurs. 



> Un pronostique ? la versatilit populaire et les manipulations d'urnes le rende aussi alatoire que possible, mais il me semble impossible que la majorit du peuple amricain se reconnaisse dans un noir, lequel d'ailleurs n'a pas le soutien majoritaire des autres noirs (si l'on en juge par les sondages).


Je ne suis pas d'accord, regarde ce qui s'est pass en Caroline du Sud




> Dans ces conditions je crois que le rpublicain, quelles que soient ses tares, l'emportera ; surtout si un 9/11 bis survient  point nomm.


Bah, ca m'tonnerait. Avec le dsastre qu'a apport George, je doute que les amricains voteront pour les rpublicains.

----------


## Stabia

Depuis 1846 les tats-unis sont en guerre (ou mnent des oprations militaires extrieures), prsident dmocrate ou rpublicain, cela ne change rien.

Les candidats dmocrates comme les rpublicains dpensent des sommes folles pour ces campagnes dbiles, Madame Clinton est richissime, tous sont aids par des "citoyens" ayant des moyens financiers qui n'ont rien  voir avec ce que l'on donne dans la corbeille en sortant de la runion !
Quand  la Caroline qu'importe ce ne sont pas encore les lections.




> Avec le dsastre qu'a apport George


O avez-vous vu cela ?
Les tats-unis continuent de vivre trs au-dessus de leurs moyens,  nos frais et ventuellement avec des mthodes d'escrocs comme vient de le montrer l'pisode Socit Gnrale (ou Crdit Lyonnais il y a quelques annes).
Les tats-unis ont renforc leur prminence militaire et leur puissance culturo-diplomatique, l'lection de N. Sarkosy en est un exemple (rappelez-vous aussi que la principale conseillre de S. Royal tait un agent de la C.I.A., et que MM. Kouchner, Strauss-Khan, etc. auraient eu les mmes postes avec la candidate socialiste (enfin si l'on peut dire !).
La croissance (apparente) des tats-unis est toujours largement plus leve que celle de l'Europe - en plus lorsque la ralit les rattrape c'est nous qui payons leur conomie de gaspillage (cf. la crise de cet t).

On peut regretter tout ceci mais Bush n'a pas t, vu du cot de la culture dominante aux tats-unis un si mauvais prsident que cela ... vous savez c'est toujours difficile de juger avec une autre conscience que la sienne, par exemple, pour les historiens Nron fut un bon empereur et Hadrien non !

----------


## lper

> Ils vont lire un prsident, pas un maitre du monde bisounours


Excuse moi mais pour moi, c'est pas loin d'tre la mme chose...Et pis si tu veux me traiter de Bisounours, y a un topic pour se dfouler !  :;):

----------


## ben_harper

> Excuse moi mais pour moi, c'est pas loin d'tre la mme chose...Et pis si tu veux me traiter de Bisounours, y a un topic pour se dfouler !


C'est pas toi que je traite de bisounours.  :;): 

Ce que je voulais dire et qui a dj t dit plus haut, c'est que les amricains pourraient lire le prsident le plus gentil du monde que ca n'apporterait pas plus la paix dans le monde.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> O avez-vous vu cela ?
> Les tats-unis continuent de vivre trs au-dessus de leurs moyens,  nos frais et ventuellement avec des mthodes d'escrocs comme vient de le montrer l'pisode Socit Gnrale (ou Crdit Lyonnais il y a quelques annes).!


T'as pas appris qu'il y'aura la rcession aux USA qui pourrait toucher une trs bonne partie de l"conomie mondiale. Je te conseille de lire cet article :
http://www.latribune.fr/Dossiers/sub...cueil?ReadForm

----------


## mr_samurai

Je ne sais si le sujet exite deja, mais un petit sondage sur le sujet sera sympa. Question de voir l'elu de developpez.net  :;):

----------


## Manumation

> Ils vont lire un prsident, pas un maitre du monde


Je rappel que le prsident des USA est considr comme l'homme le plus puissant du monde...





> La croissance (apparente) des tats-unis est toujours largement plus leve que celle de l'Europe


Faux ! archi-Faux !

--> http://www.google.ch/search?hl=fr&q=...+aux+USA&meta=

D'ailleurs, si c'tait le cas, le prsident de la Banque Centrale Europenne aurait baiss galement ses taux, comme la fait le prsident de la FED. S'il ne l'a pas fait, c'est bien parce-que en Europe la croissance va bien !

----------


## ben_harper

> Je rappel que le prsident des USA est considr comme l'homme le plus puissant du monde...


Oui mais tu n'as pas mis ma phrase en entier  :;):

----------


## lper

> Ce que je voulais dire et qui a dj t dit plus haut, c'est que les amricains pourraient lire le prsident le plus gentil du monde que ca n'apporterait pas plus la paix dans le monde.


Ben l je suis pas d'accord, Bush a quand mme dclar pas mal de guerres vitables ( mon avis) dans le monde.

----------


## souviron34

> mais alors l, si ils nous balancent ce pasteur limite facho, c'est le bouquet !


 :8O:   le pasteur, c'est pas lui, c'est l'autre !!


D'autre part, je ne sais pas si vous avez remarque, mais dans la Caroline Obama n'A PAS FAIT campagne : c'etait une course a ! pour Clinton...

Donc resultalt totalement non significatif.

Ce sera mardi le vrai test..

----------


## lper

> le pasteur, c'est pas lui, c'est l'autre !!


Ah ok, ouf alors... ::aie::

----------


## Stabia

> T'as pas appris qu'il y'aura la rcession aux USA qui pourrait toucher une trs bonne partie de l"conomie mondiale. Je te conseille de lire cet article :


Il faut pardonner au vieux con de bouseux provincial sa stupidit apathique (sans doute l'abus de cassoulet) ... Je ne sais pas ce que je n'ai pas appris sur les tats-unis (sans doute beaucoup de chose), mais ce que je sais c'est que vous n'avez appris ni la politesse ni l'usage correct de notre langue.
Pour ce qui est du suivi de l'actualit politico-conomique, je suis militant politique actif et ancien lu, et vous monsieur "publicStaticVoidMain" ?

Depuis les accords dits de "Bretten wood" les tats-unis vivent  nos dpends ils capturent aujourd'hui 80 % de l'pargne mondiale pour financer leurs abyssaux dficits commerciaux. Dcidant du cours du Dollar il sont dans la position de quelqu'un qui vous devrait de l'argent tout en dcidant -in fine- du vrai montant de la dette.
Ce n'est pas, ce qu'essaye de faire le cingl de Trichet, en substituant l'Euro au Dollar que ce systme de fous cessera. En prime il faudrait un Euro  1,7 Dollar pour que les grands dtenteurs de capitaux basculent ... cela signifierait 8  10 millions de chmeurs en plus en Europe, ou bien une accentuation de la pauprisation de couches moyennes et un effondrement du mode de vie europen.

----------


## beekeep

[HORS SUJET]


> (sans doute l'abus de cassoulet)


et la mise en valeur des produits locaux alors !!

un bon cassoulet ne peut faire de mal  personne  :;): 
[/HORS SUJET]

----------


## Stabia

Tout le problme c'est de savoir s'il faut ou pas des tomates dedans ?
parce que aprs Fronton ou Saint-mont, voire mme un Minervois bien rpeux ...

----------


## ben_harper

> Ben l je suis pas d'accord, Bush a quand mme dclar pas mal de guerres vitables ( mon avis) dans le monde.


Et la paix reignait sur la plante avant qu'il arrive ?

----------


## hegros

> Et la paix reignait sur la plante avant qu'il arrive ?


Il y en avait plus avant lui ou moins quand il est arriv. Mais est-ce qu'il existe une seule priode o rgnait la paix sur la plante except celles o nous n'y tions pas.

----------


## lper

> Et la paix reignait sur la plante avant qu'il arrive ?


 ::roll:: 
Bush a dclarer plusieurs guerres, ce qui aurait pu tre vit avec un autre prsident, donc il y aurait eu plus la paix dans ce bas monde...
D'o ma raction  ton affirmation :



> Ce que je voulais dire et qui a dj t dit plus haut, c'est que les amricains pourraient lire le prsident le plus gentil du monde que ca n'apporterait pas plus la paix dans le monde.

----------


## Manumation

> (sans doute l'abus de cassoulet)





> Et la paix reignait sur la plante avant qu'il arrive ?


Ces histoires de paix et de cassoulets...
 ::koi:: 

Y'aurait pas un jeu de mot  faire l-dessus ?!  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Il y en avait plus avant lui ou moins quand il est arriv. Mais est-ce qu'il existe une seule priode o rgnait la paix sur la plante except celles o nous n'y tions pas.



Je n'ai pas de souvenirs de mes cours d'histoire o il y ai eu une seule priode sur terre pendant laquelle les humains ne se soient pas foutus sur la tronche.
Alors mettre tout a sur le dos de Bush...  ::?: 
Mme si je ne le porte vraiment pas dans mon coeur, le tenir responsable de tous les clonflits arms de la plante, c'est un peu fort !

----------


## lper

> Alors mettre tout a sur le dos de Bush... 
> Mme si je ne le porte vraiment pas dans mon coeur, le tenir responsable de tous les clonflits arms de la plante, c'est un peu fort !


 :8O: 
Vraiment, l je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu as compris a ??
 :8O:

----------


## Manumation

> Alors mettre tout a sur le dos de Bush...


Pauvre petit Bush...  ::cry:: 

Hmmm, Bush, cassoulets... ::aie::  C'est bon, j'arrte les jeux de mots !

----------


## GrandFather

> Mme si je ne le porte vraiment pas dans mon coeur, le tenir responsable de tous les clonflits arms de la plante, c'est un peu fort !


Ce serait effectivement excessif, mais on lui doit quand mme,  lui et  tous les "faucons" prsents dans les rangs des noconservateurs, une innovation majeure qui bouleverse la gopolitique moderne : la notion de "guerre prventive". Et a, franchement, le monde n'en avait pas besoin...

----------


## ben_harper

> *Ben faut esprer que ce soit un dmocrate ce coup ci et qu'on est la paix enfin dans le monde !*
> Pure, il fait peur avec ses ides rtrogrades ce Mc Cain, un farouche obstin contre l'avortement dja.
> J'avais dja t du du vote amricain pour qu'ils vitent Bush, mais alors l, si ils nous balancent ce pasteur limite facho, c'est le bouquet !





> Vraiment, l je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu as compris a ??


Tout simplement parce que tu l'as crit.

----------


## lper

> Tout simplement parce que tu l'as crit.


Ok, je sous-entendais guerre mondiale, car pour moi, celles en Irak et Afganistan ont mis en pril le monde entier...

----------


## Manumation

Petite parenthse :

Il faut bien que vous compreniez que les guerres de Bush ne sont pas contre le terrorisme, mais pour le ptrole ! *

Que se passera-t-il quand il n'y aura plus de ptrole (ou un manque considrable), et bien ceux qui en auront encore mettront le monde  genoux...

L'attentat du 11 septembre a bien arrang l'administration Bush, install un climat de peur pour permettre des choses qui ne devraient pas l'tre ! Pas mal comme stratgie hein !

Encore une chose, il est inutile de croire que c'est Bush qui a dclench toutes ces guerres, il n'est qu'un pantin, utilis parce-qu'il est idiot !

Maintenant, ce n'est que mon avis...

*EDIT : Afganisthan, Irak et bientt Iran....Ouvrez les yeux !

----------


## Stabia

> Petite parenthse :


Oh que non ! ce que vous crivez est au contraire fondamental.
Et il n'y a pas que le ptrole mais aussi la guerre que livrent les anglo-saxons contre la prsence de la France dans le Pacifique, tout simplement  cause des nodules.

----------


## beekeep

> Il faut bien que vous compreniez que les guerres de Bush ne sont pas contre le terrorisme, mais pour le ptrole !


le scoop !




> tout simplement  cause des nodules


tu pourrai expliquer ?

----------


## Manumation

> le scoop !


En attendant, personne n'a empcher qu'il n'envahisse l'Irak...Personne !

----------


## lper

> En attendant, personne n'a empcher qu'il n'envahisse l'Irak...Personne !


Intressant comme interprtation... :;):

----------


## Stabia

La France est la troisime puissance par l'tendue de son domaine maritime, c'est pour cela d'ailleurs qu'un second porte-avion serait indispensable, ainsi que d'autres choses, mais pas la base des mirats o nous venons d'envoyer 500 militaires sous commandement US.

Une part majeure de cet espace se trouve dans le Pacifique ; c'est pour cela que par Kanaks interposs (alors que les indpendantistes sont miniritaires chez les Kanaks et que ceux-ci sont minoritaires en Nouvelle-Caldonie), puis avec l'aide des idiots-utiles des O.N.G., en se servant aussi des capitaux Japonais les anglo-saxons n'ont eu de cesse de nous chasser de l.

En Europe un certains nombres de technologies indispensables  la conqute des espaces sous-marins (tout aussi complique que l'espace interstellaire) sont ou taient dtenues par de socits franaises, toutes font l'objet de tentatives de rachat, ou de procs ruineux, ou d'intrusions malveillantes, ou de dbauchage des cerveaux (un peu ce que fait Wordspace  Toulouse pour les connaisseurs).

Or il se trouvent que les fonds sous-marins -singulirement dans le Pacifique- regorgent de minerais et d'autres ressources. A la conjonction des deux il y a la dtention d'une relle puissance dans l'avenir.

----------


## souviron34

oui et ?

le Tchad , le Zaire, pour ne parler que d'eux, regorgent aussi, et c'est bien pour a que la France y est aussi prsente militairement et via ses grandes entreprises, ce qui favorise les guerres locales, quand ce n'est pas  plus large chelle..

Les USA n'ont malheureusement pas le privilge de dfendre militairement ses positions conomiques... !!!  ::roll::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Oh que non ! ce que vous crivez est au contraire fondamental.
> Et il n'y a pas que le ptrole mais aussi la guerre que livrent les anglo-saxons contre la prsence de la France dans le Pacifique, tout simplement  cause des nodules.


Ce ne sont pas les anglo-saxons, mais les seuls Australiens et Neo-Zlandais (et pour des raisons n'ayant absolument rien  voir avec d'ventuels nodules !!!). Encore faut-il prciser que certaines expriences malheureuses ont bien videmment conduit l'Australie  "mettre beaucoup d'eau dans son vin"  ce sujet .... ::lol:: . Elle craint l'influence de l'Indonsie aujourd'hui et commence dj  s'interroger sur l'tendue de celle que pourrait avoir l'Inde demain ... Son intrt n'est du coup plus du tout le mme .... Les nodules n'ont rien  voir dans cette affaire.

La Grande-Bretagne se garderait bien d'y mettre son grain de sel (et pour cause !!!)

----------


## souviron34

> La Grande-Bretagne se garderait bien d'y mettre son grain de sel (et pour cause !!!)


je tempre un peu tes lans, ucfoutu, l  :;): 

Il se trouve que le trait sur l'Antartique accorde un droit  chaque pays en fonction du "*pourcentage de la projection de ses possessions dans l'hmisphre sud*". (Partage_du_continent_en_huit_pays)
Trait%C3%A9_sur_l%27Antarctique

D'o la Guerre des Malouines (ou Faulklands) , car l'Angleterre tenait absolument  garder ce morceau, ui lui servait  agrandir sa projection.

D'o le fait que la France tienne tant  Wallis et Futuna, et quelques autres ilts du mme style (dont Mururoa).

Donc, en ce qui concerne toutes les richesses du continent (puisque c'en est un), la bataille est rude.......  ::aie:: 

Par contre, conrairement  ce que Mr. Stabia prtend, ce n'est pas un vaste complot anglo-saxon anti-France, mais ltous les grands pays coloniaux qui tentent de garder un pourcentage par rapport aux pays logiquement rattachs (Argentine, Chili, Afrique du Sud, Madagascar, etc.)

Et j'tais pas tomb loin, pour le Tchad  ::mrgreen::   Quand j'ai cris les lignes ci-dessus, en tous cas ici au Canada on n'en parlait pas, et ma rflexion n'tait pas par rapport aux vnements actuels ...

TOUTES les grandes puissances, et en particulier les anciennes puissances colonisatrices (et la France en fait partie), tentent, par la guerre, la corruption, etc.. de garder directement ou indirectement la main sur les richesses des pays devenus "indpendants"....

----------


## ucfoutu

Pas vraiment, souviron, pas vraiment ... ::lol:: 

Un point est indniable dans ton nonc : la position de la Grande-Bretagne en ce qui concerne les Falklands (enlve le u). Si elle appuyait les pressions de la Nouvelle-Zlande ou qu'elle avait (et l j'emploie l'imparfait) appuy celles de l'Australie en ce qui concerne la prsence de la France dans l'Ocan Pacifique, elle ouvrirait la porte  des choses qui la gneraient...

Pour le reste, je peux t'assurer de ce que la proccupation principale tait autre que celles de richesses naturelles (qu'ils n'auraient de toutes faons jamais sans coloniser  leur tour).

J'au eu l'honneur de servir mon pays pendant un peu plus de 4 ans, en Australie, prcisment  l'poque  laquelle elle se montrait encore insistante pour un dpart de la France. A la fin de mon sjour, dj, elle se montrait soudain plus "odre" (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire). Que s'tait-il pass entre-temps ? : simple : mercure devenu moins intressant, inquitudes dmographiques  Darwin, influence trop rapidement grandissante de l'Indonsie et (plus gnant) expriences malheureuses (disons plutt srieux dboires) au Vanuatu. :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

En ce qui concerne maintenant les Malouines (Falklands).

L'intervention Argentine n'tait rien d'autre qu'un "incendie du Caire" pour dtourner l'attention d'un peuple (argentin) qui, au lendemain de l'euphorie d'un championnat gagn (foot), remettait brutalement les pieds sur terre....

Les Argentins sont les champions dans ce genre de pratique ...
Ils faisaient la mme chose avec le Canal de Beagle.... et pour les mmes raisons. Pourquoi avoir choisi les Malouines ? tout simplement parce qu'ainsi, faisant vibrer les tripes des autres latino-amricains, ils taient assurs de recevoir de nombreux appuis, y compris de leurs ennemis (et ils les ont reus)

----------


## souviron34

ne dvie pas du sujet stp  :;): 

qui d'ailleurs n'tait pas le sujet, mais l'explosion d'un certain participant qui ne se manifeste plus trop ...  et vu sa manire, je dirais avec raison  ::D: 

Vu que dans ses posts, il n'y avait que le complot des USA pour avoir la mainmise sur le monde, c'tait juste une petite piqure de rappel historique que la France, l'Angleterre, la Hollande, le Danemark, l'Espagne, le Portugal, et bien d'autres encore font la mme chose (pouvant aller y compris jusqu des conflits arms)  pour conserver ou acqurir des richesses (minires, ptrolires, etc) qui lgitimement ne leur appartiennent pas (ou plus).

Et que son complot machin truc, et soi-disant anti-France, ben la France en fait (et en a toujours fait) partie  ::mouarf::

----------


## ucfoutu

Pour en revenir au sujet principal ...

Rien n'est jamais plus incertain qu'aux USA en matire d'lections.
Entre les indcis, ceux qui ne voteront pas (toujours nombreux), et tout le reste... il est  ce stade assez ambitieux de se lancer dans des pronostics...

Ce qui est certain, c'est que Mc Cain prfre avoir comme adversaire Hillary Clinton plutt de Obamma. Les raisons sont nombreuses.

Dans l'immdiat, donc : Wait and see.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Ce qui est certain, c'est que Mc Cain prfre avoir comme adversaire Hillary Clinton plutt de Obamma. Les raisons sont nombreuses.


Normal que Mc Cain prfre Hillary Clinton que Barack Obama parce qu'il sait qu'il a plus de chances de gagner s'il a Hillary comme adversaires que Barack . 
Pour l'instant, ce serait bien d'attendre le "BIG TUESDAY" pour voir qui sera design comme candidat dmocrate et l on verra. 

Comme tu l'as dit  :



> Wait an see


 ::D:

----------


## Stabia

Je n'ai plus trop le temps de rponde en dtail ...
Mais je n'ai jamais parl de complot, ni dit que je donnais tord aux tats-unis d'agir comme ils le faisaient.
Cesser donc de dformer mes propos aux seuls motifs qu'ils sortent du conformisme social-dmocrate ou dmocrate-libral, dans chaque une de mes interventions il y a une ouverture conciliante et une provocation pour tendre le dbat (vielle habitude de militant), libre  vous de foncer tte baiss dans vos prsupposs et de ne rien lire.

A titre documentaire le Tchad n'a pas d'accs  la mer et le Zare n'est pas une ancienne colonie Franaise mais une ancienne proprit prive de la famille royale Belge.
Quand aux guerres que nous fomenterions la-bas, allez plutt voir du cot des amricains (une certaine radio ducative par exemple) et des Chinois. Vous savez le nombre de guerres religieuses ou tribales en Afrique tait presque nul durant la colonisation et ne cesse de crotre depuis pour en revenir au niveau du XIX eme. sicle.
Tant que j'y suis la colonisation en Afrique de l'Ouest a dur une soixantaine d'anne, depuis l'indpendance il s'est coul 45 ans !

"la France  dcolonis trop tt" L. Sedar Senghor

----------


## ucfoutu

> Normal que Mc Cain prfre Hillary Clinton que Barack Obama parce qu'il sait qu'il a plus de chances de gagner s'il a Hillary comme adversaires que Barack .


Ce n'est pas la seule raison.
Il prfrerait l'avoir pour adversaire, *y compris dans la perpective d'une victoire de son adversaire*.

(faut faire comme moi : suivre la presse amricaine - toutes tendances )

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> (faut faire comme moi : suivre la presse amricaine - toutes tendances )


T'inquite, c'est ce que je fais,  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

J'ai trouv un jeux sur internet par apport aux elections.  http://www.miniclip.com/games/campaign-game/en/

----------


## Manumation

> qui d'ailleurs n'tait pas le sujet, mais l'explosion d'un certain participant qui ne se manifeste plus trop ... et vu sa manire, je dirais avec raison 
> 
> Vu que dans ses posts, il n'y avait que le complot des USA pour avoir la mainmise sur le monde,


Je ne sais pas si tu parles de moi...Mais je n'ai jamais dit que les autre pays n'avaient jamais essays ! Sauf que le sujet concerne les USA !




> et vu sa manire, je dirais avec raison


Toujours si tu parles de moi, je ne comprends pas cette reflexion...Il serait sympathique que tu claircisses tes propos !

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, Manumation,

Je ne crois pas souviron34 se rfrait  toi ... ::lol:: 

Relis tout et tu comprendras qui ces deux citations concernaient ...



Edit : pour en revenir au sujet :
Selon un observateur en lequel j'ai la plus grande confiance (ma propre fille, en gnral trs avise et "coute") depuis Chicago, Obamma perdrait en ce moment quelques lecteurs et la partie s'annonce donc trs serre entre lui et Hillary Clinton qui, de son ct, semble progresser...

----------


## lper

Comment se fait-il quand mme que ces amricains n'ont encore le choix qu'entre deux partis ? La droite ou la droite ?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

http://barackobama.activblog.com/article-214350.html

----------


## Manumation

Merci *ucfoutu* de ton claircissement sur le message de *souviron34*

Pour revenir au sujet premier, j'avais une petite remarque sarcastique  faire sur Mme Clinton...Ne trouvez vous pas qu'elle fait un peu la campagne  2...?? 

Moi je trouve que sans son mari, elle est un peu perdue...Ce qui veut dire que s'ils votent pour Hilary, c'est un peu comme si son mari revenait  la prsidence...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Merci *ucfoutu* de ton claircissement sur le message de *souviron34*
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet premier, j'avais une petite remarque sarcastique  faire sur Mme Clinton...Ne trouvez vous pas qu'elle fait un peu la campagne  2...?? 
> 
> Moi je trouve que sans son mari, elle est un peu perdue...Ce qui veut dire que s'ils votent pour Hilary, c'est un peu comme si son mari revenait  la prsidence...


Je ne dis pas que je ne partage pas ton sentiment et tais (puisque je ne suis pas un lecteur amricain) ma prfrence personnelle.
J'observe, ... et c'est tout ... ::lol::

----------


## Manumation

> et tais (puisque je ne suis pas un lecteur amricain) ma prfrence personnelle.


Ne serait-ce pas plus logique de faire le contraire ? C'est--dire : 

Si tu peux voter, tu ne dis rien...Si tu ne votes pas, tu peux sans autre exposer tes prfrences

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ne serait-ce pas plus logique de faire le contraire ? C'est--dire : 
> 
> Si tu peux voter, tu ne dis rien...Si tu ne votes pas, tu peux sans autre exposer tes prfrences


Je ne peux hls faire ainsi !!!
Beaucoup trop d'amis amricains (avec des opinions diffrentes) seraient ainsi susceptibles d'tre influencs par l'expression de mon choix personnel...
Et certains d'entre eux ... sont ici prsents (depuis peu).. ::oops::

----------


## lper

> Je ne peux hls faire ainsi !!!
> Beaucoup trop d'amis amricains (avec des opinions diffrentes) seraient ainsi susceptibles d'tre influencs par l'expression de mon choix personnel...
> Et certains d'entre eux ... sont ici prsents (depuis peu)..


 :8O: 
Si c'est pas de la fausse modestie, a y ressemble un peu tout de mme... :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

> Si c'est pas de la fausse modestie, a y ressemble un peu tout de mme...


Ce n'est ni de la modestie, ni de la fausse modestie.
Je sais simplement avoir t reconnu (ne serait-ce que par mes expressions, notamment en matire de nommage, en dveloppement) et sais avoir reconnu certains autres (notamment  certains signes... ::lol:: )

Alors : Bonjour lper ... et.... dors bien, hein ...

----------


## lper

> Alors : Bonjour lper ... et.... dors bien, hein ...


Ouai, tout au fond, prs du chauffage... ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Je ne peux hls faire ainsi !!!
> Beaucoup trop d'amis amricains (avec des opinions diffrentes) *seraient ainsi susceptibles d'tre influencs par l'expression de mon choix personnel*...
> Et certains d'entre eux ... sont ici prsents (depuis peu)..


Tu veux dire que ta parole leur ferait changer de choix ???

----------


## lper

> Tu veux dire que ta parole leur ferait changer de choix ???


J'avais aussi mal compris que toi car je pense que c'est plus un problme de lgitimit...Mme si son choix est quelque peu flagrant... ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> J'avais aussi mal compris que toi car je pense que c'est plus un problme de lgitimit...Mme si son choix est quelque peu flagrant...


Non mais bientot il va nous dire qu'il a un fils qui travaille  la maison blanche et qu'il ne peut se prononcer pour prserver l'intgrit de son fils, de peur que ses amis amricains le kidnappe en reprsaille...  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour les dgourdis,

1) Ma prfrence personnelle n'est nullement flagrante en ce qui concerne la primaire des dmocrates....dont je me moque comme de l'an 14 (mais pas les Amricains).
2) Etaler ma prfrence conduirait pour certains  deux types possibles d'influence... et elles sont les suivantes, dans le cas d'hsitants :
a) trouver que ma prfrence est justifie et la suivre
b) trouver que ma prfrence est "calcule" et faire un choix diamtralement oppos

Les "hsitants" (tous amis) dont il s'agit, de surcrot, en sont, je le rappelle,  l'expression de leur choix au seul niveau des primaires dmocrates. Aucun d'eux ne votera rpublicain (et seule m'intresse l'lection finale, pas les primaires). Ils savent tous que ma prfrence  ce dernier niveau (lections finales) n'est certes pas dmocrate.

Je ne comprends pas qu'il puisse vous paratre trange que je souhaite me tenir  l'cart de ce qui ne me regarde pour l'instant nullement....
- Au mieux, je contribuerais  faire pencher (dans un sens ou l'autre, je le rappelle) certains hsitants.
- Au pire : je perdrais quelques amis auxquels je tiens, par del toute idologie.

Dans tous les cas de figure : aucun de ces hsitants ne risque de se trouver  la Maison Blanche (et pour cause).

Je crois que ce qui manque ici, c'est juste un peu plus de maturit d'esprit.

Edit : il ne me viendrait non plus pas  l'ide, en France mme, de me mler du choix de leur leader qui serait fait au sein d'un parti qui n'est pas celui auquel je serais affili !!! C'est tellement vident !!!

----------


## Manumation

> Je ne comprends pas qu'il puisse vous paratre trange que je souhaite me tenir  l'cart de ce qui ne me regarde pour l'instant nullement....


Moi a ne me parait pas trange c'est normal, sauf que c'est le sujet premier de ce post, c'est pour cette raison que quelques questions manent de mon esprit !  :;): 




> - Au pire : je perdrais quelques amis auxquels je tiens, par del toute idologie.


a c'est des amis !  ::aie:: 

Tout plaisanterie  part, je respecte entirement ton choix, mais comme je te l'ai dit, a n'empche pas de poser quelques questions !


*PS : Super Tuesday !!!!!!!!*

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, Manumation,

Merci d'avoir respect l'attitude que j'ai choisi d'observer.

Les nouvelles de ce matin mettent en vidence ce que j'exposais hier matin en matire d'volution des choix chez les dmocrates. Le duel est maintenant on ne peut plus serr...

Tu devrais comprendre que dans de telles conditions, mmes quelques minuscules voix d'hsitants peuvent totalement bouleverser le jeu (et du coup mieux comprendre mon attitude).

Faire des pronostics est galement illusoire dans ces conditions l !!!
En ce qui concerne maintenant les qualits et dfauts respectifs des 2 candidats dmocrates en lice, il semble que leur rsultante est  peu de choses prs gale (c'est en tout tat de cause ce qui explique que les lecteurs soient si partags).

On y verra un peu plus clair ce soir, encore que ce ne soit pas du tout certain (en raison du vote des super dlgus). Dans certains cas de figure, en effet, le rsultat pourrait ne pas permettre de cloturer la primaire et d'arrter le choix du candidat. Mesures-tu maintenant mieux les raisons pour lesquelles je prfre me taire (elles sont sages et honntes... je le crois, du moins...) ?

Amitis

----------


## GrandFather

Quel que soit le rsultat de ces primaires, elles sont dj qualifies d'historiques outre-atlantique : c'est la premire fois que le choix dmocrate se fera entre deux rprsentants de minorits (au sens amricain du terme), une femme et un mtis.




> Tu devrais comprendre que dans de telles conditions, mmes quelques minuscules voix d'hsitants peuvent totalement bouleverser le jeu (et du coup mieux comprendre mon attitude).


Et bien nous sommes honors de compter un leader d'opinion de premier ordre parmi les membres de Developpez.com...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Quel que soit le rsultat de ces primaires, elles sont dj qualifies d'historiques outre-atlantique : c'est la premire fois que le choix dmocrate se fera entre deux rprsentants de minorits (au sens amricain du terme), une femme et un mtis.


Ce qui marque ce "Super Tuesday", c'est qu'il risque fort de conduire  de srieuses "prolongations"....
Je ne serais pas (loin de l) tonn de ce que ce Mardi se termine sans que les dmocrates aient pu prendre une dcision dfinitive.

Wait and see... ::lol::

----------


## ben_harper

> Bonjour les dgourdis,
> 
> 1) Ma prfrence personnelle n'est nullement flagrante en ce qui concerne la primaire des dmocrates....dont je me moque comme de l'an 14 (mais pas les Amricains).
> 2) Etaler ma prfrence conduirait pour certains  deux types possibles d'influence... et elles sont les suivantes, dans le cas d'hsitants :
> a) trouver que ma prfrence est justifie et la suivre
> b) trouver que ma prfrence est "calcule" et faire un choix diamtralement oppos
> 
> Les "hsitants" (tous amis) dont il s'agit, de surcrot, en sont, je le rappelle,  l'expression de leur choix au seul niveau des primaires dmocrates. Aucun d'eux ne votera rpublicain (et seule m'intresse l'lection finale, pas les primaires). Ils savent tous que ma prfrence  ce dernier niveau (lections finales) n'est certes pas dmocrate.
> 
> ...



Tu t'en moques, mais ton avis pourrait faire balancer les indcits....  ::aie:: 

Trop crdible...  ::roll:: 

Et donc si je comprends bien on ne peut pas rester ami avec des gens qui ne pensent pas comme nous , politiquement parlant, si on exprime des opinions diffrentes des leurs... C'est beau l'amiti  la ucfoutu  ::mouarf:: 

Et ne parle pas de maturit quand ton amiti envers certaines personnes ne tient qu' une opinion politique.  J'ai pas mal d'amis qui ont des opinions politiques contrairement opposes au miennes, on en discute, mais ca reste d'excellents amis.

C'est comme si un catholique et un musulmans ne pouvait pas rests amis parce qu'ils ont une vue diffrente de la religion. D'ailleurs je suis non-croyant et ma copine catholique, et on arrive mme  en parler et  vivre ensembles.

Enfin bref tu t'coutes parler et tu ne te rends mme pas compte du grotesque de ton discours ( comme d'hab quoi... )

Ucfoutu, baratineur et rameur professionnel.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour Ben Harper,

T'as tout compris. (de comment perdre des amitis galement)  ::king:: 

Tu apprendras vite que ce n'est pas le fait que tu as une opinion diffrente de lui, qui peut te faire perdre un ami, mais celui d'taler cette opinion ... l o tu n'as rien  voir ....
Tu ne t'es jamais fait mordre par tes deux chiens de chasse qui se battaient entre eux (parce que tu voulaient les protger tous les deux) ? Tu as beaucoup  apprendre...

----------


## ben_harper

> Bonjour Ben Harper,
> 
> T'as tout compris.


Je sais pas si j'ai tout compris, mais ton trollage de bas niveau lui est dmasqu. Car dans le cas contraire en gnral tu nous gratifies d'un beau discours en cas de rponse. Mais l tu sches.

----------


## ucfoutu

Je ne sais pas qui trolle, ben harper...

J'ai quant  moi fait une analyse qui me parait claire et suffisante et que les vnements en cours (notamment  Chicago... :;):  tendent  confirmer de plus en plus ...
Ce mardi (Super Tuesday) risque fort de ne pas dpartager, chez les dmocrates ... et les prolongations risquent de durer quelques mois ...
On attend la tienne, d'analyse (juste pour voir).

----------


## ben_harper

> Je ne sais pas qui trolle, ben harper...
> 
> J'ai quant  moi fait une analyse qui me parait claire et suffisante et que les vnements en cours (notamment  Chicago... tendent  confirmer de plus en plus ...
> Ce mardi (Super Tuesday) risque fort de ne pas dpartager, chez les dmocrates ... et les prolongations risquent de durer quelques mois ...
> On attend la tienne, d'analyse (juste pour voir).


Pas d'analyse j'aurais trop peur que mes opinions ne boulversent l'amrique entire et c'est une trop grande responsabilit pour moi.  ::aie:: 

Mais ce n'est pas grave, continue  nous parler de ton rle de gourou envers tes amis amricains, c'est tellement clownesque...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Pas d'analyse j'aurais trop peur que mes opinions ne boulversent l'amrique entire et c'est une trop grande responsabilit pour moi. 
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas grave, continue  nous parler de ton rle de gourou envers tes amis amricains, c'est tellement clownesque...


Cherche plutt le clown du ct de ceux qui voient comme des "gourous" (ce que je ne suis en aucun cas) ceux dont le cercle d'amis est simplement assez vaste.... et le rsultat de dizaines d'annes de liens divers...(en raison mme de la profession) ::lol::

----------


## Manumation

Ahhh...Ben en voil un vrai dbat !  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Ouaais...

Revenons  l'essentiel...

Pensez-vous que ce Super Tuesday pemettra aux dmocrates amricains de se dpartager aujourd'hui ?
Ou pensez-vous (comme moi) qu'il y a trs peu de chance que tel soit le cas ?
Si vous pensez que ce Super Tuesday aboutira aujourd'hui  un attermoiement (du ct dmocrate) : Combien de temps pensez-vous qu'il leur sera ncessaire ... pour "dcider"... ?

Je crois vraiment qu'aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas vers la Maison Blanche qu'il faut regarder, mais plutt garder ses yeux rivs sur .... Chicago .

----------


## Manumation

> Pensez-vous que ce Super Tuesday pemettra aux dmocrates amricains de se dpartager aujourd'hui ?


hmm, je ne sais pas trop...Les sondages disent qu'Obama reprend du terrain sur Clinton, mais en mme temps il avait pas mal de retard (plus de 15 pts !)

Quel est l'cart minimum (en % ?) pour que la victoire d'un candidat n'ait pas lieu ?

----------


## ucfoutu

> hmm, je ne sais pas trop...Les sondages disent qu'Obama reprend du terrain sur Clinton, mais en mme temps il avait pas mal de retard (plus de 15 pts !)
> 
> Quel est l'cart minimum (en % ?) pour que la victoire d'un candidat n'ait pas lieu ?



Le point n'est pas seulement l ...
Les choses ne peuvent tre claires en ne se basant que sur les pourcentages (sauf lorsque l'cart en pourcentage est trs net). C'est en nombre de dlgus qu'il va falloir compter, cette fois-ci, je le crains ...

----------


## ben_harper

> Cherche plutt le clown du ct de ceux qui voient comme des "gourous" (ce que je ne suis en aucun cas) ceux dont le cercle d'amis est simplement assez vaste.... et le rsultat de dizaines d'annes de liens divers...(en raison mme de la profession)


Tu appelles des amis des gens qui ne le serait plus sur le simple fait que tu exprimes une opinion diffrente de la leur ?
Arrtes un peu tu t'enfonces.

Et pour le "gourou" ce n'est pas moi non plus qui ai les chevilles enfles au point de croire que mon avis peut faire changer celui de mes amis.

Ce n'est pas non plus trs glorieux pour un homme sage de ton age de vouloir absolument avoir le dernier mot.

----------


## ben_harper

> Bonjour Ben Harper,
> 
> T'as tout compris. (de comment perdre des amitis galement) 
> 
> Tu apprendras vite que ce n'est pas le fait que tu as une opinion diffrente de lui, qui peut te faire perdre un ami, mais celui d'taler cette opinion ... l o tu n'as rien  voir ....
> Tu ne t'es jamais fait mordre par tes deux chiens de chasse qui se battaient entre eux (parce que tu voulaient les protger tous les deux) ? Tu as beaucoup  apprendre...



Comparer des amis  des chiens de chasse... 
De plus en plus fort.
C'est sur que tes amis que tu veux prserver apprcieront grandement la comparaison.
J'en ai surement moins que toi  apprendre sur l'amiti apparemment...

Et s'il te plat , comme on te l'a dj souvent dit, arrte ta condescendance grotesque et malvenue quand on compare des amis humains et capable de rflchir  des chiens de chasse ( qui s'ils sont bien dresss ne se battent pas entre eux, et oui sur la chasse aussi tu as apparemment pas mal  apprendre )

----------


## Manumation

J'ai peur que mes connaissances s'arrtent l...Quel poids ont les dlgus dans cette investiture ? Ce n'est pas que cela qui dfinissent le candidat ?

Parce-que dans ce cas l, on voit trs nettement qui a un avantage :
http://www.lemonde.fr/web/vi/0,47-0@...-992516,0.html

----------


## ucfoutu

::roll:: 

Edit : ce n'est pas pour toi, ce smiley, mais pour Ben Harper .

----------


## ben_harper

> 


Ca y est plus d'argument, ton trollage touche  sa fin...  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> J'ai peur que mes connaissances s'arrtent l...Quel poids ont les dlgus dans cette investiture ? Ce n'est pas que cela qui dfinissent le candidat ?
> 
> Parce-que dans ce cas l, on voit trs nettement qui a un avantage :
> http://www.lemonde.fr/web/vi/0,47-0@...-992516,0.html



Les choses sont complexes (et tu ne peux les comparer aux mcanismes franais).

Le nombre de dlgus de chacun des deux partis n'est pas le mme.
Avoir de son ct la moiti des dlgus (de son parti) n'est pas non plus un gage de russite.
Dur dur d'exposer ici tout le mcanisme amricain... mais tu trouveras de nombreux articles de presse sur ce thme (notamment en ce moment). Frappe Super Tuesday dans Google et lis bien tout (encore que certains articles montrent une certaine comprhension incomplte)...

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Parce-que dans ce cas l, on voit trs nettement qui a un avantage :
> http://www.lemonde.fr/web/vi/0,47-0@...-992516,0.html


Voila un article qui vient d'etre publi il y'a 3 heures. L'cart s'est rduit considrablement entre les 2 candidats democrates. 196 pour Barack et 261. Cot republicain, 102 pour McCain, 93 pour Romney et 43 Huckabee :

http://<br />
http://www.latribune....<br />
<br />

----------


## Manumation

Ton lien ne fonctionne pas...Vu son aspect, je pense que tu as fait une erreur quelque part  ::lol::

----------


## ucfoutu

J'ai trouv ceci en franais pour toi, Manumation,

http://www.politique.com/dossiers/in...erales-usa.htm

L'expos est trs loin d'tre complet, mais te donnera une ide de ce que reprsentent aux USA les grands lecteurs et leur poids dans la balance, lors des lections relles (ici les prsidentielles).

Les "primaires" de chacun des partis sont devenues un habitude, pas une rgle . Elles ont pour but de dterminer quel est le candidat du parti qui est le plus apte  tre le candidat  la prsidentielle.

C'est te dire que les choses sont loin d'tre simples et que cette dcision, cette fois-ci, sera plutt difficile (voire impossible)  prendre ce Mardi.

Attention : le sujet n'est pas ici de juger de la justesse (voire de l'quit) de ce systme (celui des grands lecteurs), mais bien, dans l'tat actuel des choses, de comprendre ce qui se passe en ce moment...

----------


## souviron34

disons que d'aprs ce que je vois d'ici (Canada), c'est moins serr qu'incertain...  :8-): 

Les 24 tats qui votent comprennent 2 des plus peupls : Californie et NewYork. (_d'o le plus grand nombre de dlgus_)

A NewYork, Clinton est snatrice, mais de l'autre ct il y a beaucoup de gens qui se rattachent  Obama. En Californie, il y a une "crasante minorit" d'hispaniques, qui vont sans doute voter pour la premire fois...

De manire gnarale, d'ailleurs,  part pour la Floride o les hispaniques sont depuis longtemps en gnral rpublicains, la donne politique est en train de changer radicalement dans les tats du sud, car les naturalisations massives d'hispaniques (un effet de bord des problmes d'immigration clandestine) vont leur permettre d'tre prsent comme "poids" dans cette lection pour la premire fois...

J'ai vu hier soir un reportage trs intressant, en Californie, o les parents mexicains (60 ans) sont plutt pour Clinton (c'est Bill qui a commenc  reconnatre les immigrants de longue date, clandestins ou non), alors que le fils (journaliste) se dit plutt pour Obama, car plus dynamique, jeune, et "normal" avec les minorits (ce qui d'ailleurs est un euphmisme aux USA  ::D: ).  

Et si la Californie et la Floride sont pour l'instant les 2 seuls (je crois) tats  tre bilingues anglais/espagnol, a ne saurait tarder  s'tendre..

Bref, de toutes faons c'est historique, car quel que soit celui qui s'en sort, ce sera soit un noir soit une femme.... Une premire depuis l'Indpendance..

Et hier soir, mme publiquement en plaisantant, les 2 commenaient  parler d'un "ticket" mixte (prsident + vice-prsident : Clinton/Obama ou Obama/Clinton), ce qui l craserait sans doute haut la main les vellits rpublicaines....

Pour McCain, c'est pli,  moins de surprises majeures.

----------


## Manumation

Merci *ucfoutu* pour ce lien...Cela claire certains points...

----------


## ucfoutu

Heureux d'avoir contribu  t'clairer.

Tu sais maintenant comment une seule toute petite voix peut se traduire en dizaines de milliers ! :;):

----------


## lper

Merci aussi pour le lien ucfoutu, a rpond  ma question sur les deux grands partis. Mais existe-t-il d'autres partis politiques aux usa ?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

T'as les *colos* et les *sans partis* qui sont trs trs minoritaires.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Merci aussi pour le lien ucfoutu, a rpond  ma question sur les deux grands partis. Mais existe-t-il d'autres partis politiques aux usa ?



Bien videmment.
Et il est vraisemblable qu'ils prsenteront un candidat.

Les primaires (qu'organisent les deux plus grands partis) ne sont nullement une obligation mais un choix dlibr de chacun de ces deux partis.

----------


## lper

Intressant, je savais pas, on parle en Europe que des 2 candidats...
Et existe_t_il un systme d'quit sur l'utilisation des mdias ? Comme en France par exemple ou tous les candidats avaient en principe le mme taux de retransmission durant une certaine priode avant le 1er tour.

----------


## ucfoutu

Mais...

La campagne lectotale pour les prsidentielles n'est pas encore ouverte aux USA ...
C'est dans quelques mois, qu'elle le sera... 
C'est encore trs loin ...

Les lections qui se droulent en ce moment sont des primaires intestines et sont destines, pour chacun des deux partis qui les organisent,  choisir
 celui que ce parti prsentera comme candidat aux lections prsidentielles.
C'est justement la raison pour laquelle je prcisais que je n'avais aucun avis  formuler en ce qui concernait le choix que les dmocrates devraient faire ! Ils sont assez grand et c'est leur seule affaire...
Quel que soit leur choix, ce sera le choix dmocrate (et pas le choix d'une nation). Lorsque Ben Herper faisait d'trange allusions  l'amiti et aixc opinions politiques diffrentes, il tait compltement en dehors de la plaque car le duel Clinton/Obama est un duel entre deux candidats d'un seul et mme parti   ::lol::

----------


## Mat.M

> oui et ?
> 
> le Tchad , le Zaire, pour ne parler que d'eux, regorgent aussi, et c'est bien pour a que la France y est aussi prsente militairement et via ses grandes entreprises, ce qui favorise les guerres locales, quand ce n'est pas  plus large chelle..
> 
> Les USA n'ont malheureusement pas le privilge de dfendre militairement ses positions conomiques... !!!


Jusqu' prsent oui..
Maintenant les chinois sont en train de grignoter l'Afrique.
Jusqu' quel point ?
Et ils investissent des milliards de dollars en Angola, Gabon , Soudan..

----------


## Mat.M

> Moi je trouve que sans son mari, elle est un peu perdue...Ce qui veut dire que s'ils votent pour Hilary, c'est un peu comme si son mari revenait  la prsidence...


Moi je m'inquite un peu pour ces candidats "d'alternance"
Les USA, excusez-moi des clichs ,c'est un pays violent.
Et instable si tu vas  l'encontre du fonctionnement "normal" en l'occurence les gros industriels, le complexe militaire etc...
Faut pas oublier JFK qui se fait descendre  Dallas, Martin Luther King et mme Reagan qui s'est fait tirer dans la rue.
Un Georges Bush qui n'hsite pas  faire de l'intox  voix haute et sur la place publique ( cf armes de destructions massives )
En France on ne se permet tout de mme pas cela..
On accuse les hommes politiques franais de biens de maux ainsi que le systme poiltique franais de biens des dfauts mais la France demeure tout de mme un pays dmocratique libre..
A ma connaissance y'a jamais eu de coups de flingues comme tels sur un homme politique en France. ( sauf l'attentat manqu du Petit Clamart de De Gaulle ).

----------


## ucfoutu

H bien voil donc,...

Nous savons maintenant que j'avais hls raison (je dis hls car j'aurais prfr avoir tort).

L'affaire risque maintenant de durer des mois (selon le cas de figure) du ct des dmocrates. La course aux dlgus va tre dure. Celle aux super dlgus (non subordonns et au nombre de 796) encore plus dure....

Chaque voix va valoir ici son pesant de .... diamant....

----------


## lper

> Nous savons maintenant que j'avais hls raison (je dis hls car j'aurais prfr avoir tort).


Et aprs a, tu cherches encore  masquer tes prfrences .... ::mouarf::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Et aprs a, tu cherches encore  masquer tes prfrences ....


Bonjour lper,

heu...

De quelle prfrence parles-tu l ?

J'aurais simplement prfr que les choses se dcantent du ct dmocrate, que le vainqueur dfinitif soit Hillary Clinton ou Obamma ... 
Pourquoi hls ? Parce que les choses sont en suspens chez les dmocrates, qui auront maintenant besoin de plusieurs mois pour dcider de celui qui les reprsentera  la prsidentielle !!!! .... 

Ma prfrence ? Je la manifesterai de faon bien plus libre lorsqu'il s'agira des lections prsidentielles, entre le candidat dmocrate et le candidat rpublicain.

J'ai bien une "sympathie" plus grande pour l'un des deux candidats dmocrates.... que je tais car cel est l'affaire des seuls lecteurs dmocrates amricains ... mais aucun des deux n'aura ma "prfrence" lors de  l'lection prsidentielle  ::lol::

----------


## lper

Bonjour ucfoutu (dsl de mon impolitesse)  ::oops:: ,
ton got pour les frites te perdra... ::aie::  (si j'ai bien tout compris).. ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Tu as au moins compris que je n'avais pas  manifester une prfrence pour un choix regardant un parti qui ne sera pas celui qui retiendra mon intrt...(question de simple dcence) .... :;):

----------


## Manumation

> Jusqu' prsent oui..
> Maintenant les chinois sont en train de grignoter l'Afrique.


Ils essaient aussi de grignoter l'Europe en rachetant une multitude d'entreprise ! Et on dit qu'ils ne mangent que du riz  ::aie:: 





> Les USA, excusez-moi des clichs ,c'est un pays violent.


Oui, quand mme un peu...Exemple : Ils considrent que la "simulation de noyade" contre les prsums terroristes n'est pas de la torture...  ::evil:: 

Concernant les lections des primaires, c'est vrai que c'est serr ! Obama rattrape nanmoins un peu de terrain !

----------


## ucfoutu

> Concernant les lections des primaires, c'est vrai que c'est serr ! Obama rattrape nanmoins un peu de terrain !


Bonjour, Manumation :

En ce qui concerne les dmocrates, voil :

- dans le meilleur des cas (mais j'en serais fort tonn) : une dcision pourrait tre prise en mars
- dans un cas moins bon (mais mme ce cas-l est extrmement alatoire) : une dcision pourrait tre prive en avril
- dans le pire (et toutefois le plus vraisemblable) : une dcisioin ne pourra tre prise qu'en aot.

Edit :

Quelques prcisions, pour comprendre :

- l'Ohio et le Texas (deux grands tats) voteront le 4 mars
- c'est en avril que votera la Pensylvanie

ou les choses se seront alors dcantes (avril) , ou la convention de Denver sera (en aot) le thtre d'un duel sans prcdent ....

----------


## Manumation

Par contre, pourquoi parles-tu de "pire situation" ? De toute faon, nous devrons attendre novembre pour savoir le rsultat des lections...

Donc en attendant, les primaires qui se prolongent donnent un peu de piment dans ces lections !

[Avis personnel]
Et puis de toute faon pour ce Super Tuesday, il valait mieux que les 2 candidats restent en course, plutt que ce soit Hilary qui l'emporte avec une grande majorit !
[/Avis personnel]

Et puis, chose dont on a peu parl durant ce thread, c'est les programmes des candidats (dmocrates ou rpublicains)...Que compte-il faire une fois  la prsidence ?

----------


## ucfoutu

> Par contre, pourquoi parles-tu de "pire situation" ? De toute faon, nous devrons attendre novembre pour savoir le rsultat des lections...
> 
> Donc en attendant, les primaires qui se prolongent donnent un peu de piment dans ces lections !
> 
> [Avis personnel]
> Et puis de toute faon pour ce Super Tuesday, il valait mieux que les 2 candidats restent en course, plutt que ce soit Hilary qui l'emporte avec une grande majorit !
> [/Avis personnel]
> 
> Et puis, chose dont on a peu parl durant ce thread, c'est les programmes des candidats (dmocrates ou rpublicains)...Que compte-il faire une fois  la prsidence ?



Je parle de "pire situation" car :
- elle ne fait l'affaire ni des dmocrates ni des rpublicains, ni des lecteurs
- elle gnrera sans aucun doute des surenchres - des courses aux moyens mdiatiques - d'normes dpenses - des dchirements droutants - une certaine forme de "prostitution" auprs des grands lecteurs
- plus la dcision sera tardive, moins elle permettra, justement, de prparer un programme et moins ce programme pourra tre suffisamment "tranch" (chacun, sur cet apre chemin, aura les plus grandes difficults  ne pas mettre de batons dans ses propres jambes...), ... et j'en passe !

Si (et je ne souhaite vraiment pas) la convention dmocrate de Denver (en aot) devait se transformer en pugilat, ce ne sera bon *pour personne*.


En ce qui concerne maintenant les lections relles (les prsidentielles) et les programmes prsents, on est encore loin de l'ouverture de la campagne lectorale .... et ce ne sera qu'alors ques les candidats pourront prsenter leurs programmes  l'ensemble des lecteurs... pas avant...!

Wait and see, donc...(une fois de plus).

----------


## Manumation

> on est encore loin de l'ouverture de la campagne lectorale .... et ce ne sera qu'alors ques les candidats prsenteront leurs programmes !


Oui, mais ce n'est pas logique ! Les lecteurs pour les primaires doivent avoir un semblant de programme pour qu'ils puissent d'ores et dj choisir leur candidat...non ?

----------


## ucfoutu

> Oui, mais ce n'est pas logique ! Les lecteurs pour les primaires doivent avoir un semblant de programme pour qu'ils puissent d'ores et dj choisir leur candidat...non ?


S'agissant l (les primaires) de mcanismes intestins, chaque parti s'adresse comme il l'entend aux lecteurs de son seul parti (et non  l'ensemble des lecteurs). Il est clair que chacun des candidats  la candidature des deux plus grands partis concerns (dmocrates et rpublicains) a fait talage de certaines orientations, mais certes pas encore d'un programme, puisque non encore dsign comme candidat  la prsidentielle.

----------


## Manumation

Donc je vois mieux pourquoi ils ne seraient pas bon que les primaires aillent jusqu'en aot...Mais dans ce cas les candidat ne dvoileraient pas leurs programmes avant ?

----------


## ucfoutu

> Donc je vois mieux pourquoi ils ne seraient pas bon que les primaires aillent jusqu'en aot...Mais dans ce cas les candidat ne dvoileraient pas leurs programmes avant ?


J'en doute trs fort ...Ce serait la meilleure manire de se donner toutes les chances de perdre une lection (quel que soit le candidat retenu pour la candidature), en donnant  l'adversaire toutes les chances et tout le temps de pouvoir s'appliquer  contrecarrer les points les plus importants.  :;): 

Cel ne s'est jamais vu ...

----------


## souviron34

en tous cas, d'aprs tout ce que j'entends ici , il semblerait que Hillary ait atteint son "plafond", alors qu'Obama est en progression constante, y compris chez les femmes (qui tait le terrain privilgi d'Hillary) : le vote "les femmes pour une femme" ne suffira pas.

Et enfin, quelque chose qui va changer relativement radicalement ( ::?: ) par rapport  toutes les lections que nous et nos parents ont connu : de 30  60 % des jeunes de moins de 30 ans ont plus ou moins dcid de voter..........

Et finalement, bon nombre de gens en ont marre : des rpublicains; Des dynasties (Bush pre et fils. Clinton mari et femme ?); des mensonges  propos de l'Irak. 

Mais ce sont des amricains... Les ractions ne sont pas les mmes qu'en Europe par rapport  certains problmes....

----------


## ben_harper

> en tous cas, d'aprs tout ce que j'entends ici , il semblerait que Hillary ait atteint son "plafond", alors qu'Obama est en progression constante, y compris chez les femmes (qui tait le terrain privilgi d'Hillary) : le vote "les femmes pour une femme" ne suffira pas.
> 
> Et enfin, quelque chose qui va changer relativement radicalement () par rapport  toutes les lections que nous et nos parents ont connu : de 30  60 % des jeunes de moins de 30 ans ont plus ou moins dcid de voter..........
> 
> Et finalement, bon nombre de gens en ont marre : des rpublicains; Des dynasties (Bush pre et fils. Clinton mari et femme ?); des mensonges  propos de l'Irak. 
> 
> *Mais ce sont des amricains... Les ractions ne sont pas les mmes qu'en Europe par rapport  certains problmes....*


C'est sur, c'est pas en France qu'on lirait un prsident qui tait ministre et qui n'a fait que brasser de l'air quand il l'tait...  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Je me garderais de faire des pronostics dans cette affaire !
Mme les plus avertis ne s'y risquent pas .... et pour cause ... ::lol:: 

Je rappelle que le problme n'est pour l'instant pas celui de dmocrates versus rpublicains, mais tout autre : il est intestin au parti dmocrate.

Wait and see...

----------


## ucfoutu

Pour ceux que ce qui se passe actuellement aux Etats-Unis intresse, voici un article dont je conseille la lecture (il est crit en franais par quelqu'un qui, enfin, a fait l'effort de se pencher sur certains aspects) :

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20...5024/CPDMINUTE

Certains mcanismes adopts pat le parti dmocrate  amricain y sont mieux exposs et cet article devrait donc permettre une meilleure comprhension des choses.
Tout n'est pas encore l, mais l'essentiel y est.

----------


## Nip

Romney out
Du coup les americains peuvent elire qui ils veulent maintenant, je ne leur en voudrai pas   ::):  (et comme c'est parti, McCain a vraiment toutes ses chances)

----------


## Stabia

Oui 'Nip"  raison je crois.

Romney tait le seul qui ait un projet et une conscience politique nouveaux aux Etats-Unis, c'est d'ailleurs  cause de cela qu'il  eu  faire face aux feux croiss des autres, Rpublicains et Dmocrates.

Je continue de penser qu'au dernier moment, un grand nombre de Dmocrates ne voterons pas pour une femme et encore moins pour un Noir.

----------


## zooro

> C'est sur, c'est pas en France qu'on lirait un prsident qui tait ministre et qui n'a fait que brasser de l'air quand il l'tait...


Remarque, on a failli avoir pire... une prsidente, mme pas ministre, qui "brasse" tellement que le mystre de l'origine de certaines tornades pourrait tre lucid  ::mouarf:: 
Finalement, tu as de la chance dans ton malheur !  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Je continue de penser qu'au dernier moment, un grand nombre de Dmocrates ne voterons pas pour une femme et encore moins pour un Noir.


Ce qui est plus vraisemblable, c'est plutt que certains dmocrates finiront non par ne pas voter pour "une femme et encore moins un noir", mais oui, pour refuser de voter pour l'un quelconque des deux candidats qu'ils auront vu s'entre-dchirer (surtout si cette affaire s'ternise jusqu' la constitution de Denver - fin aot)...

----------


## lper

En coutant le dbat sur les lections amricaines hier soir sur France 3, je trouve vraiment surprenant les ides des rpublicains, la peur du terrorisme donc on attaque...
Y a pas photo pour moi, si j'tais amricain mon choix serait forcment contre eux !

----------


## ucfoutu

> En coutant le dbat sur les lections amricaines hier soir sur France 3, je trouve vraiment surprenant les ides des rpublicains :


Certes surprenant pour un Franais.

Ce sont toutefois des Amricains, qui vont voter...

Et il n'est absolument pas dit que les tendances que nous mettons en avant comme arguments dterminants soient rellement partages outre atlantique.
Il faut en rester conscient .

----------


## r0d

Ce n'est pas dans l'habitude du monde diplomatique, mais dans la livraison de fvrier, il y a un article comique: le reportage d'un journaliste parti en croisire avec les penseurs du no-conservatisme amricain. Autrement dit, les faiseurs d'opinion du parti rpublicain. C'est  mourrir de rire, je vous le conseille. Pour ces gens-l, par exemple (les parties cites sont en italique):
- _la guerre en Irak est un succs remarquable_
- Qu'en Eruope, _les musulmans se reproduisent comme des lapins. Bientt, ils auront envahi toute lEurope_.
- _Le rchauffement climatique nexiste pas_
- Attaquer l'Iran est inluctable, que c'est prvu et que c'est le seul choix raisonnable
etc...

Haaa, la droite amricaine... heureusement qu'ils sont l pour combler l'absence cruelle de comiques en ces temps tristounets. A ct, notre UMP (pourtant asssez balaise dans le clownesque) fait bien ple figure.

Bon en ralit, tout a ne fait plus beaucoup rire quand on pense que ces gens-l peuvent tre  la tte d'un tat dont le budget militaire dpasse la totalit des budgets des autres pays du globe (ce n'est plus vrai en 2008, grce  la Chine) et qui est en guerre depuis plus de 60 ans...

----------


## Manumation

> dont le buget militaire dpasse la totalit des bugets des autres pays du globe (ce n'est plus vrai en 2008, grce  la Chine)


 :8O: 

Mon Dieu ! Je les savais forts, mais pas  ce point l...

Je suppose aussi que l'ide de la torture lgalise vient galement des rpublicains !

----------


## lper

[/CODE]


> Bon en ralit, tout a ne fais plus beaucoup rire


Moi c'est carrment la grosse trouille ! ::(: 
En plus, je vois mal comment un dmocrate pourra inverser la tendance actuelle...  moins que 



> Martin Luther King
> "I have a dream ..."

----------


## ucfoutu

> A ct, notre UMP (pourtant asssez balaise dans le clownesque) fait bien ple figure.


Ce qui est ici drle (mais non risible du tout), c'est que l'UMP n'est certes pas, dans ce "domaine" et en France, la plus balaise ... ::lol:: 

Ou alors : il faudra expliquer beaucoup de choses (parmi lesquelles certaines prises de positions face  des scandales (dont un totalement d'actualit ... :;): )
Je souhaite vraiment savoir quans quelles circonstances et pourquoi (entre autres) un parti politique (devinons lequel) et la CGT se sentent soudainement les plus grandes sympathies pour certains responsables (comptents ou non ?) d'une certaine banque totalement prive... ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Comme d'hab, ucfoutu, je capte rien  ce que tu racontes. Et d'une, tu m'as fais perdre la patience d'essayer de te comprendre, et de deux, je suis de plus en plus persuad que le contenu de ce genre de post est en fait celui que j'en comprend, c'est  dire rien.

----------


## lper

> Comme d'hab, ucfoutu, je capte rien  ce que tu racontes. Et d'une, tu m'as fais perdre la patience d'essayer de te comprendre, et de deux, je suis de plus en plus persuad que le contenu de ce genre de post est en fait celui que j'en comprend, c'est  dire rien.


Ouai ben on est 2, probablement la faute de l'UC. ::mouarf::

----------


## ben_harper

> Comme d'hab, ucfoutu, je capte rien  ce que tu racontes. Et d'une, tu m'as fais perdre la patience d'essayer de te comprendre, et de deux, je suis de plus en plus persuad que le contenu de ce genre de post est en fait celui que j'en comprend, c'est  dire rien.


Technique bien prouve qui permet  l'auteur d'avoir l'impression de sucsiter l'intert ches les autres et de dvelloper en 4 posts ce qu'il aurait pu faire en un seul.  ::mouarf:: 

Exemple :




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous raconterai peut-tre un jour l'histoire (hls devenue banale et rpte) d'un meurtre tardif qui aurait pu tre vit par une raction (une simple baffe) en temps encore utile...



Oh oui s'il te plait ucfoutu raconte nous ton histoire, au lieu de la raconter directement.
Chose  laquelle il rpondra surement que le post n'en est pas encore au niveau o il serait judicieux qu'il raconte son histoire, o quelque chose dans le genre...
 ::aie:: 

 ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bon...

Mon intervention (sans aucun doute hors sujet, car le sujet n'est certes pas ici l'UMP) faisait suite  une intervention galement hors sujet (car ici le sujet n'est certes pas l'UMP) qui s'est voulu opportuniste (pour placer un petit truc au passage, comme d'habitude...)
Vous n'avez pas vu ce  quoi je faisais allusion ?
Suivez les vnements, donc ... ::lol::  ... (c'est un minimum).

Je ne sais pas, moi... frapper par exemple Guigou et Socit Gnrale dans Google... puis frapper CGT et Socit Gnrale dans Google... par exemple, quoi !...
Et revenez ensuite ...

Edit (encore une fois : hors sujet rpondant  un hors sujet qui ne sera pas aussi gratuit que l'on a pu le croire  :;): )

----------


## bidou

Ca marche aussi en tapant Estrosi et avion ?

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ca marche aussi en tapant Estrosi et avion ?


Bien videmment .

Mais c'est beaucoup moins surprenant que n'est l'attitude d'un syndicat qui trouve tout  coup des qualits  un super patron dont le salaire fixe a t augment rcemment de 25%, qui semble avoir "ronronn" et qui a fait un bnfice personnel de 8 millions d'euros trs rcemment (une paille... comparativement aux salaires verss aux employs de sa banque...).
Les "ronronnements" auront cot cher et menac l'difice sur lequel vivent des employs que la CGT a pourtant russi  faire manifester en faveur de ce monsieur....

----------


## bidou

Au moins sur ce plan, a prouve que la CGT a bien conscience du choix qu'il faut parfois faire entre garder un patron d'une comptence discutable ou d'avoir un "redresseur" de situation qui gnralement fait payer les pots casss aux employs. D'autant que la comptence du redresseur n'est pas garantie....

M'enfin bon, ca n'a pas grand chose  voir avec les lections amricaines.

----------


## ucfoutu

Rien  voir, en effet, avec les primaires aux USA, pas plus que la moindre allusion avec les vnements en France  (merci de l'avoir confirm...)  :;): 

Pour le reste (en France) , ma foi... attendons les rsultats de l'enqute en cours ...

----------


## hegros

> Rien  voir, en effet, avec les primaires aux USA, pas plus que la moindre allusion avec les vnements en France  (merci de l'avoir confirm...) 
> 
> Pour le reste (en France) , ma foi... attendons les rsultats de l'enqute en cours ...


tu es donc HS alors passe ton tour and see  ::D:

----------


## ucfoutu

> tu es donc HS alors passe ton tour and see



Bonjour Hegros...

Je serai toujours "HS" ds lors qu'on tentera de faire passer des ides "HS"...
Cela peut s'appeler "droit de rponse" ou ce que tu veux.... :;): 
Je serais  ce propos assez favorable  ce que soit supprim de cette discussion tout ce qui s'en carte (ma raction et le message qui l'a bien videmment provoque) ... Je n'ai absolument rien contre ce respect le plus lmentaire de l'esprit de chaque discussion !

----------


## Stabia

> - la guerre en Irak est un succs remarquable
> - Qu'en Eruope, les musulmans se reproduisent comme des lapins. Bientt, ils auront envahi toute lEurope.
> - Le rchauffement climatique nexiste pas
> - Attaquer l'Iran est inluctable, que c'est prvu et que c'est le seul choix raisonnable
> etc...


Je crains qu'ils n'aient raison ...
La guerre en Irak  permis de montrer au monde entier que les tats-unis pouvaient maintenir 180 000 hommes arms (pas tous de l'US army) durant un temps illimit  10 000km. de chez eux sans pour autant induire une baisse du niveau de vie (global (!)) de leur population ; d'ailleurs c'est nous qui payons.
Elle  aussi permis de mettre sous squestre une bonne part des approvisionnements de l'Europe et en plus en faisant monter les prix du brut (ce qui est l'intrt des 'Major').
Subsquemment elle  affaibli la France qui n'a pas su rebondir sur le discours de De Villepin.

La pression dmographique et politique des musulmans (qui sont avant tout des membres de l'Oumma) s'accentue en Europe, ne pas le voir c'est vraiment faire preuve de mauvaise foi.
Ce flux migratoire est induit par la mondialisation, les prescriptions du FMI, la volont des pays d'Europe du Nord, et, aujourd'hui les musulmans psent sur la culture, la sociologie et l'conomie des pays Latins (les seuls viss par cette manoeuvre des ultra-capitalistes).
Dans cette perspective, le Kossovo est la rptition avant le Gard ou la Seine-Saint-Denis, ou encore l'Andalousie et la Sicile.

La position des thoriciens des "neo-con" est plus subtile que cela et tient  la portion de responsabilit humaine dans le rchauffement, et l c'est plus compliqu  combattre.

L'Iran n'est pas l'Irak ; et ils le savent trs bien. Je pense que leur stratgie est  long terme : sparer les arabes (smites) des Iraniens (ariens). Dans ce cadre qu'une frontire de l'Europe soit commune avec l'Iran sera ncessaire (cf. leur position sur l'entre de la Turquie dans l'U.E.), ils comptent avec le dveloppement de l'Iran (dj touch par la baisse des naissances qui est un signe intangible) et l'affaiblissement du caractre revendicatif de l'Islam Chiite. (il ne faut jamais oublier que les tats-unis sont d'essence thocratique).


Bref, pour lutter efficacement contre un ennemi il faut le connatre et surtout pas le fantasmer.

----------


## r0d

> Je crains qu'ils n'aient raison ...


Ha... c'est ton point de vue. En ce qui me concerne, je ne maitrise pas assez la notion de _vrit_, et donc _d'avoir raison_, pour me permettre d'tre si premptoire.

Pour la guerre en Irak, c'est peut-tre un succs pour les raisons que tu cites, mais c'est un norme checs si l'on considre d'autres critres, comme la paix dans le monde (cette guerre n'a fait que crer de nouvelles dissenssions qui vopnt engendrer des conflits pendant des sicles), ou le respect des droits de l'homme, ou de la qute de la vrit (cette guerre est base sur un ensemble d'odieux mensonges), etc.

Pour les musulmans qui prennent possession de l'Europe, ils doivent tre sans doute en connection avec les adorateurs de barbecue... ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y a peut-tre une influence grandissante des musulmans en europe, mais de l parler d'invasion  ::koi:: 

Enfin, sur le rchauffement, je connais bien les arguties des libraux, mais leur thse (en gros le rchauffement n'est pas la faute de l'activit humaine) ne rsiste pas  un argumentaire un peu srieux. Je crois donc, pour ma part, qu'ils ont tort.

----------


## ucfoutu

Et toutes ces considrations tenues par des Franais (enfin... je n'en sais plus rien)... qu'auraient-elles  voir avec les seules qui compteront lors de l'lection prsidentielle aux USA : celles des seuls lecteurs amricains ?

Nous voil une fois de plus partis hors sujet ... (le sujet n'tant pas "jugeons l'esprit des Amricains" mais "USA - Elections") !!!

Et le problme amricain d'actualit est l'incertitude dmocrate qui va gner beaucoup de choses (pas uniquement les dmocrates et pas uniquement les USA ).

----------


## zooro

> Enfin, sur le rchauffement, je connais bien les arguties des libraux, mais leur thse (en gros le rchauffement n'est pas la faute de l'activit humaine) ne rsiste pas  un argumentaire un peu srieux.


Que tu dis... Permets-moi de te citer :



> Ha... c'est ton point de vue. En ce qui me concerne, je ne maitrise pas assez la notion de vrit, et donc d'avoir raison, pour me permettre d'tre si premptoire.


Je m'en vais te donner un seul argument: les archives des relevs systmatiques de temprature ne remontent que sur une centaine d'annes. Difficile d'en dduire un impact sur des cycles se droulant sur plusieurs milliers... D'ailleurs, la communaut scientifique est divise. Or la science est cense tre base sur des faits et pas uniquement des hypothses, non ?

[mode parano]
Je crois, moi personnellement, pour ma part, que toute cette histoire est un complot conomique pouss par les Verts, l'ami JB (qui se reconnaitra du haut de son tracteur), le lobby des fabricants d'oliennes, et les sangliers de Tchernobyl. Tout a pour qu'on abandonne l'informatique et la clim' et qu'on retourne  l'ge de la pierre, du temps joyeux o l'on vivait en cueillant, en pchant et en buvant de la bire !  ::aie:: 
[/mode parano]

----------


## Stabia

J'ai cris que je "craignais" qu'ils n'aient raison ; pas que je dfendait leurs thses ou que j'approuvais leurs positions.
Je suis un farouche opposant  la "civilisation" amricaine que je considre comme mortelle pour l'espce ; leur mercantilisme, leur thocratie, le gaspillage gnral qu'induit leur mode de vie m'exaspre, mais j'essaye d'analyser la ralit des consquences, au moins  court terme, de leur politique ; dans ce cadre je crois que Bush n'a pas t un mauvais prsident.

----------


## lper

> dans ce cadre je crois que Bush n'a pas t un mauvais prsident.


Non tu as raison, mauvais est sans doute trop faible...

----------


## Manumation

> Non tu as raison, mauvais est sans doute trop faible...


[troll]

Et prsident un peu trop fort.... je propose touriste  ::aie:: 

[/troll]

----------


## Le Pharaon

> *La pression dmographique et politique des musulmans* (qui sont avant tout des membres de l'Oumma) s'accentue en Europe, ne pas le voir c'est vraiment faire preuve de mauvaise foi.


Ils viendraient d'o ces musulmans qui veulent coloniser l'Europ ?




> Vous savez le nombre de guerres religieuses ou tribales en Afrique tait presque nul durant la colonisation et ne cesse de crotre depuis pour en revenir au niveau du XIX eme. sicle.


La meilleure manire d'exclure un quelconque lien avec le colonialisme dans ces guerres que tu nommes "tribales" serait de dire  la fois :
- avant la colonisation elles existaient
- durant la colonisation elles ont disparu
- aprs la colonisation elles ont repris

Une question que je me permets de te poser : Qu'est ce qui caractrise une tribue africaine, langue, croyance, culture ... ?  




> Tant que j'y suis la colonisation en Afrique de l'Ouest a dur une soixantaine d'anne, depuis l'indpendance il s'est coul 45 ans !


Tu as quoi comme source ? 




> "la France  dcolonis trop tt" L. Sedar Senghor


O est ce qu'il a dit a et qu'est ce que tu veux en dduire ?

----------


## ucfoutu

> Une question que je me permets de te poser : Qu'est ce qui caractrise une tribue africaine, langue, croyance, culture ... ?


Euh...

Je ne parlerais pas de tribu, mais d'thnie/communaut, personnellement ...

Pas de sources ... Aucune ... Juste ma propre exprience (notamment en ce qui concerne l'Afrique de l'Ouest) :

- langue + coutumes + morphologie + croyance (mais seulement un tout petit peu) + culture + communalisme

Je n'ai, par exemple, jamais eu de difficults  distinguer en quelques secondes si mon interlocuteur tait un Fang ou un Myene !!!... (et il y a beaucoup plus simple  distinguer.... ::roll:: ). Je n'ai jamais eu (non plus) de problme  distinguer l'art de l'un de l'art de l'autre.... ::lol:: .

Dans certains cas de figure, l'attitude seule suffisait, notamment si l'lment d'une communaut m'tait prsent en prsence d'un lment d'une autre communaut (les choses sautent alors aux yeux immdiatement).

Je ne vois, par exemple, presqu'aucune diffrence de comportement entre un Fang Camerounais et un Fang Gabonais ... et mme un Fang  Congolais ... (il est d'ailleurs frquent que les familles constitues regroupent les trois origines).

Amitis ...

----------


## hegros

> Ils viendraient d'o ces musulmans qui veulent coloniser l'Europ ?


Des Europens ont pour religion l'Islam donc cela vient en partie de l'intrieur de l'Europe, l'autre parti ce sont ceux qui sont issus de l'immigration j'imagine. Le nombre de converti dans cette religion en Europe est sans cesse en expansion d'autant plus que les autres me semble t-il . 

Pour les guerres religieuses la France n'est pas mieux plac pour parler (peut-tre pour en parler) car elle a connu aussi ses 8 guerres

----------


## ucfoutu

> Pour les guerres religieuses la France n'est pas mieux plac pour parler (peut-tre pour en parler) car elle a connu aussi ses 8 guerres



Juste une question d'adaptation ou non (je devrais dire retard  s'adapter) au modernisme de l'humanit ... :;):

----------


## hegros

> Juste une question d'adaptation ou non (je devrais dire retard  s'adapter) au modernisme de l'humanit ...


comprends pas.tu veux dire qu'il faut passer par une guerre pour atteindre le modernisme ?  ::roll::

----------


## ucfoutu

> comprends pas.tu veux dire qu'il faut passer par une guerre pour atteindre le modernisme ?


Non !

Je dis tout simplement que les choses doivent savoir aller avec leur temps...

Les guerres ont eu le leur (y compris celles de religion et dans tous les sens)....Je dis galement que ceux qui croient pouvoir imposer une foi (quelle qu'elle soit) par l'usage de la violence ne sont pas seulement trs en retard par rapport aux avances de l'humanit !

 Ils sont galement, ipso facto, la preuve de ce qu'ils sont persuads de ce que leur foi n'est pas si forte que cel, puiqu'ils veulent l'imposer... Une foi forte est une foi spontane, s'imposant par elle-mme  ceux qui mettent la foi (en quoi que ce soit) au premier plan ... Si la force et la violence leur paraissent ncessaires, on peut raisonnablement alors penser qu'ils ne sont finalement pas intimement convaincus des bienfaits de leur foi... 

A mditer...

----------


## souviron34

:8O:  le rapport avec les lections aux US ????

----------


## ucfoutu

> le rapport avec les lections aux US ????



Aucun !

Et la chose a commenc  la page prcdente ...

C'est toutefois comme toujours : si l'un quelconque saisit l'occasion d'un sujet pour "faire passer des ides", il y a 2 choix :

- ne pas contrecarrer ... et il aura "russi son coup"...
- ragir aussitt ... et cel vaut mieux...

Je ne cesserai de le rpter : je serais personnellement favorable  la suppression (mais pas trop tardive, bien videmment...) de toute intervention hors sujet  :;):

----------


## hegros

> le rapport avec les lections aux US ????


Il faut rechercher l'origine du HS, qui est peut-tre un E.T, 1page 2 pages tout au plus

----------


## Manumation

Pour en revenir aux lections :

Obama ne cesse de prendre de l'avance, et Hilary a dj remani par 2 fois son "clan"...(Hilarant n'est-ce pas ?  ::aie:: )

I say 'O', you say 'bama' ! I say 'O', you say 'bama' !

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, Manumation,

Ce serait bien que les choses puissent se dcanter du ct dmocrate (peu importe avec quel candidat)...

Nous ne saurons toutefois que le 4 mars (vote de deux grands tats - l'Ohio et le Texas-) s'il faut ou non attendre avril (vote de la Pensylvanie)

Puis (et ce serait une catastrophe) .... s'il faut attendre jusqu'en aot (Convention de Denver) si les choses ne sont toujours pas dcantes.

PS : il ne s'agit ni d'une partie de football, ni d'une course de chevaux. Rien n'est pire que l'incertitude (et pas seulement pour les premiers concerns).

----------


## ucfoutu

H b !...

Je dcouvre ce soir,  travers les informations dispenses par la 2 (tl), qu'on commence  peine  se "rveiller" en France en ce qui concerne les mcanismes intestiins des lections primaires ches les dmocrates amricains.

Ca y est ! on a enfin "pig" qu'une poigne de super-dlgus pouvaient fort bien, au sein de se parti, faire pencher la balance de l'autre ct que de celui choisi par une majorit (y compris de dlgus).

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien comprendre !!!!  ::roll:: 

Le systme ? je l'estime (comme vous tous probablement) fort injuste et trs peu dmocratique. Il est toutefois celui choisi par les dmocrates amricains (pas par les Etats-Unis d'Amrique, qui n'ont rien  voir dans cette affaire intestine d'un parti.)...

C'tait mon mot du jour, en vous invitant  relire ce que j'ai crit  ce sujet il y a dj bien longtemps (revoir mes interventions dans cette discussion et notamment ma rponse N 96 du ... 6 fvrier !!!)....

Mais une autre fois : il n'est jamais trop tard pour commencer  bien comprendre ....

Edit :  moins d'un miracle (un dsistement ?), il y a maintenant trs peu de chances pour que la convention dmocrate de Denver ne soit pas, comme je le crains depuis le dbut de cette discussion, le thtre d'une lutte sans merci risquant fort de faire clater le parti dmocrate. Et (je le rpte) ce dchirement n'arrangera personne (dmocrate ou non) ...

----------


## ucfoutu

Re,

Et voil que d'autres commencent  leur tour  se rveiller, maintenant :

Cette analyse faite ce matin par Laurence Haim est dj plus lucide :

http://usa2008.blog.canal-plus.com/

----------


## Nip

Ca fait quand meme quelques annees que Laurence Haim est reveillee  :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ca fait quand meme quelques annees que Laurence Haim est reveillee



J'ose le croire avec toi...

Disons alors que l, elle a pris son temps pour exprimer enfin ce que savent tous les Amricains avertis... depuis belle lurette ... ::lol:: 

Mais (une autre fois) : mieux vaut tard que jamais.

----------


## souviron34

Well...

Obama a encore gagn largement.. 9 tats de suite... Et il est en tte..

Je crois que tes craintes, ucfoutu, ne sont point justifies.. Encore 3 ou 4 , et je pense que Clinton abandonnera vers Avril...

Peut-tre qu'effectivement les  Amricains commencent  vouloir du changement... Ici les reportages sont pas mals sur le fait que "Hillary fait trop "carririste", et Obama incrane rellement un changement (noir ET jeune ET immigr).

 voir...

Mais  mon avis ce sera largement dpartag avant la Convention..

----------


## ucfoutu

> . Et il est en tte..
> 
> Je crois que tes craintes, ucfoutu, ne sont point justifies.. Encore 3 ou 4 , et je pense que Clinton abandonnera vers Avril...
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> Mais  mon avis ce sera largement dpartag avant la Convention..



Bonjour, souviron,

Un "arrangement" de ce type
est prcisment ce  quoi travaille le leader des dmocrates, mais dans l'tat actuel des choses, il ne semble pas russir  convaincre...

Ce serait donc presque un miracle et il serait le bienvenu pour tous.

Tout donne donc pour l'instant   penser que les choses ne se rgleront pas avant Denver, en aot ...

Es-tu par ailleurs conscient de ce qu'un tel "arrangement"/dsistement ne pourrait se faire sans un marchandage important, lui-mme nuisible et susceptible de gnrer, au moment de l'lection prsidentielle, des basculements et des abstentions ?

Les choses, aux Etats-Unis, ne se passent pas ni ne sont regardes comme en France.

Je voudrais par exemple te rappeler les appels du pied faits par Hillary Clinton vers Mc Cain ds le dbut de la campagne. Imagine donc  quel point il serait maintenant facile de gnrer un bouleversement, au moment de l'lection prsidentielle, si, par exemple, Mc Cain "renvoyait l'ascenseur"  destination de la/des "due"/"dus" des primaires dmocrates (ce qui serait alors fort probable).

----------


## GrandFather

> Imagine donc  quel point il serait maintenant facile de gnrer un bouleversement, au moment de l'lection prsidentielle, si, par exemple, Mc Cain "renvoyait l'ascenseur"  destination de la/des "due"/"dus" des primaires dmocrates (ce qui serait alors fort probable).


Peu probable. Si Mc Cain fait a, il va achever de se mettre  dos l'aile la plus conservatrice de son parti. Dj qu'il y en a qui trouvent qu'Hillary Clinton est plus conservatrice que lui...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, GrandFather,

Oui ?
Tu crois vraiment cel ?... pas moi...
Je crois plutt qu'en cas de non dcantation avant Denver du ct des dmocrates, des "peses" savantes vont tre faites par tous (lecteurs et candidats...), et ce surtout si c'est Mme Clinton qui est vince... :;): .
- L'aile la plus conservatrice ne donnera certes pas ses voix  Obamma (c'est vident).
- Les dj suiveurs de Mc Cain, eux, suivront
- le seul doute serait alors celui de certains des dus du ct dmocrate. Et tu l'as toi-mme dit : Mme Clinton a prcisment montr certains cts conservateurs.... Ce doute se traduirait par des abstentions (en nombre important) et des reports de voix (en nombre moindre mais suffisant). Que Mc Cain fasse un geste en octobre et tout, dans un tel cas, ferait pencher la balance en sa faveur.

Les choses eussent t diffrentes sans cette lutte dans laquelle se trouvent maintenant engags les deux candidats dmocrates (et dans un tel cas de figure Mc Cain aurait prfr avoir Mme Clinton pour adversaire... mais aujourd'hui, je crois qu'il s'en moque un peu car les ds sont maintenant de son ct s'il doit y avoir des dceptions dmocrates, quel que soit le candidat vinc..)

Mais ce n'est que mon regard ... L'avenir nous dira si ce regard est lucide ou non... non ?

----------


## souviron34

je te trouve un peu noir, quand meme (si j'ose dire  :;): )

Pourquoi etre si pessimiste ?

Meme si tes convictions ne sont pas de ce bord, pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas "desistement" a l'amiable ?

D'autant plus que vu les succes respectifs, et vu les propositions deja faites par les 2 candidats pas dimanche dernier, mais le dimanche avant, l'idee d'un "ticket" bicephale avec l'un ET l'autre est deja la...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonsoir souviron34,

Pessimiste ?

Non ! 

- l'abcs est dj bien prsent !...
- ce n'est pas (une autre fois) un match de football ni une course de chevaux, mais tout autre chose
- je m'en tiens uniquement  une analyse de probabilits ... et j'observe, c'est tout (j'coute galement ce qui me vient aux oreilles depuis les USA... bien nvidemment...)

Un arrangement sous forme de "ticket "? OK ... mais qui est prt  donner le "ticket"  l'autre et  quel prix ? Bicphale, dis-tu ? les Amricains dtestent l'eau tide ... (elle n'est jamais la mme que froide ni que chaude...). Alors ? qui lche quelle conviction et quel enjeu, dans cette "bicphalit" (qui n'existe au demeurant pas au niveau d'une candidature  la prsidentielle) ?... Plus grave : plus les choses tardent, plus les critiques mutuelles seront acerbes et moins un "partage" sera raisonnablement envisageable (et encore moins buvable, maintenant).

Pour autant que je le sache, le parti dmocrate amricain n'est entre les mains d'aucun des deux candidats dmocrates en lice ... :;): ... et il est lui, "monocphale"...

Un arrangement "dclar" dans la perspective d'un succs du candidat restant ? ... Ouille ! c'est mal connatre les Amricains .... Ils n'aiment pas cela du tout du tout ... et une telle "rpartition" des bonbons  l'avance serait plutt de nature  faire fuire les uns et les autres....

Fais donc comme moi : observe et voil ... (en essayant d'oublier toute passion personnelle...).

Mais bon (une autre fois), ce n'est l que mon regard (je ne me suis pas beaucoup tromp, depuis le dbut de cette discussion franco-franaise qui devra pourtant se terminer par des dcisions amricano-amricaines ...)

----------


## GrandFather

> - L'aile la plus conservatrice ne donnera certes pas ses voix  Obamma (c'est vident).


Non, mais ils peuvent aussi dcider de ne pas les donner non plus  Mc Cain, qu'ils ne peuvent pas sentir, s'il se rapproche un peu plus des positions dmocrates. Et a peut galement se faire ressentir ngativement au niveau des donateurs.

Quant  un report ventuel des votes dmocrates "dus" comme tu dis, cela serait tonnant qu'il se fasse au bnfice du plus belliqueux des candidats rpublicains. D'aprs ce que j'ai pu comprendre, il cartonne en ce moment dans les sondages bien plus auprs des indpendants qu'auprs de son parti, ce qui est assez paradoxal, puisque c'est chez eux qu'on enregistre le plus d'opposants  la guerre en Irak. On peut raisonnablement douter que le paradoxe s'tende galement aux lecteurs dmocrates...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Non, mais ils peuvent aussi dcider de ne pas les donner non plus  Mc Cain, qu'ils ne peuvent pas sentir, s'il se rapproche un peu plus des positions dmocrates. Et a peut galement se faire ressentir ngativement au niveau des donateurs.
> 
> Quant  un report ventuel des votes dmocrates "dus" comme tu dis, cela serait tonnant qu'ils se fassent au bnfice du plus belliqueux des candidats rpublicains. D'aprs ce que j'ai pu comprendre, il cartonne en ce moment bien plus auprs des indpendants qu'auprs de son parti, ce qui est assez paradoxal, puisque c'est chez eux qu'on enregistre le plus d'opposants  la guerre en Irak. On peut raisonnablement douter que le paradoxe s'tende galement aux lecteurs dmocrates...


Heu...

La guerre en Irak n'aura presque plus rien  voir ... :;): 
L'volution de la bourse, par contre, tout  voir....
Un succs de Mme Clinton tait de nature  tranquilliser les spculateurs.
L'loignement de ce succs, par contre .... !!!... c'est l une autre paire de manches ...

Mais (pour l'amour de dieu) : attendons sagement la suite et dcouvrons ensemble  une autre faon de penser que notre faon tantt nombriliste, tantt "gargaristique"... Ce sera bien. :;):

----------


## souviron34

juste pour te dire, a propos du ticket, qu'ils l'ont tous les 2 publiquement envisage lors du debat televise dont je parlais d'il y a une semaine 1/2....

En plaisantant, mais il n'empeche ...  ::P:

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais (pour l'amour de dieu) : attendons sagement la suite et dcouvrons ensemble  une autre faon de penser que notre faon tantt nombriliste, tantt "gargaristique"... Ce sera bien.


(Tiens, Dieu s'est invit dans la discussion) je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de nombriliste  exprimer une opinion ou un pronostic sur l'issue d'un vnement politique majeur concernant la premire puissance militaire mondiale... A ce que je sache aucun d'entre nous ne peut se targuer d'tre politologue professionnel (ou alors il s'est tromp de forum), et imposer sa conception aux autres. Les avis exprims ici ne sont que des apprciations personnelles, pas des analyses rigoureuses manant d'un institut d'tudes politiques, et  ce titre toutes  se valent. Tu peux contredire, argumenter, exposer mais certainement pas exiger le silence.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bien...

Il me semble donc que les avis des uns et des autres ont maintenant t exprims.

Je propose (n'exige certes pas) l'atente, maintenant.... (celles de ceux qui vont, eux, voter  :;): )

J'ai dit clairement (relire) que je me refusais  dire lequel des deux candidats dmocrates avait ma prfrence personnelle (et ai dit pourquoi).

J'ai galement dit ce qui me paraissait le plus probable (et c'est ce dont nous sommes les tmoins)

J'ai enfin expos ce que je voyais maintenant venir. D'autres ont ainsi eu l'occasion de dire comment ils voyaient, eux, "arriver" les choses.

Ni les uns ni les autres, y compris moi, ne sommes maintenant des lecteurs amricains.... Les pronostics d'aucun d'entre nous, par ailleurs, ne sont susceptibles d'influencer le vote final et seul rel (celui de la prsidentielle), sauf  rellement penser que les USA sont  l'coute attentive de ce que pense le Franais moyen.

Je propose donc que l'on se donne rendez-vous ici le 4 mars, puis en avril, puis en aot, pour "faire le point" des volutions....

A plus, donc, en ce qui me concerne...

----------


## souviron34

Pour info, l'ditorial de NewsWeek cette semaine :

Why should Clinton quit now ?

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

H bien..... que dire ?

Rien si ce n'est ceci :

1) attendons maintenant 6 semaines (vote de la Pensylvanie)... encore que je ne crois pas que ce sera l que sera coupe la route prise vers Denver...

2) les dchirures se sont accentues, notamment lors d'un dbat il y a moins d'une semaine


EDIT :

3) les super dlgus dmocrates vont maintenant tre pris d'assaut par les 2 candidats dmocrates (et vont coter trs cher, car ce seront eux qui, selon toute probabilit, feront "pencher la balance"  Denver...). C'est injuste ? oui... (je l'ai dj dit ...)  mais c'est l un mcanisme intestin du parti dmocrate).

A plus, donc... (6 semaines).

----------


## Nip

4) McCAin accentue ses chances de gagner (ou putot les democrates diminuent leurs chances de l'emporter).

Ca va etre genial surtout avec Huckabee en vice president  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> 4) McCAin accentue ses chances de gagner (ou putot les democrates diminuent leurs chances de l'emporter).
> 
> Ca va etre genial surtout avec Huckabee en vice president


je ne dirais pas ca, bien au contraire....

McCain est LE candidat republicain.... Cela ne presage en rien du reste.

D'ailleurs, il vient d'avoir le soutien officiel de GW... Ce qui ne vas pas forcement aller dans le bon sens pour lui  ::P: 

C'est juste que l'on ne sait pas encore quel sera le candidat de l'autre cote, mais ca ne prejuge en rien de l'issue totale Dem/Cons...

----------


## ucfoutu

> C'est juste que l'on ne sait pas encore quel sera le candidat d ela'utre cpte, mais ca ne prejuge en rien de l'issue totale Dem/Cons...


En effet !

Mais :
1) l'un est dj en campagne, avec quelques mois d'avance
2) l'autre (quel(le) qu'il/elle soit) aura eu tout le temps et les occasions de participer aux blessures mutuelles intestines.

Mon sentiment : au tout dbut, les Rpublicains priaient (elle les avantageait) pour une investiture de Hillary Clinton chez les Dmocrates. Aujourd'hui ? ils prient peut-tre pour une investiture de Obamma ...(dchirures aidant).  :;): 

Les Amricains, maintenant (les lecteurs) ... : ils n'aiment vraiment pas les contradictions au sein d'un mme parti. Cel les inquite...

EDIT : ah oui... j'oubliais un des aspects essentiels en matire de campagne lectorale aux USA : l'extrme fatigue engendre  chaque fois...
Mc Cain, dj investi en ce qui le concerne, a du temps pour "rcuprer" ses forces... pas son/sa future(e) adversaire (bien au contraire, ils devront se "dpenser" encore plus au fur et  mesure de l'volution du duel dmocrate) qui arrivera compltement puis(e) dans l'arne finale.

L'autre aspect est carrment financier : rcolte de fonds pour faire campagne.... Seul Mc Cain est actuellement en mesure de commencer cette "rcolte"... les autres devront quant  eux (quel autre choix ?)   continuer  s'endetter pour ... se battre l'un contre l'autre....

Voil le contexte (tout au moins celui que je perois...).

----------


## souviron34

> The dust is still settling in the Texas caucuses, with ongoing results showing Sen. Barack Obama edging ahead of Sen. Hillary Clinton, who won the state's primary. 
> 
> ..
> With roughly 44 per cent of the caucuses' results counted, Obama has 56 per cent support while Clinton has 44 per cent
> ..
> While counts vary in media reports, it appears that Obama has more than a 100-delegate lead over Clinton. The AP late Wednesday afternoon had Obama with 1,562 delegates and Clinton with 1,461. 
> 
> The first candidate to secure 2,025 delegate votes will win the party's nomination in upcoming primaries. 
> 
> Coming up on Saturday, the Wyoming primary has 12 delegates. Following that, Mississippi has 33 next week, and Pennsylvania offers 158 on April 22, the largest remaining prize.





> Speaking on CBS's "The Early Show," Clinton suggested she may be open to sharing a ticket with Obama. 
> 
> "That may be where this is headed, but of course we have to decide who is on the top of the ticket. I think the people of Ohio very clearly said that it should be me," she said.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, souviron34,

Ce qu'a fait l Hillary Clinton est tout simplement un double chantage, l'un  l'gard du leader de son parti, l'autre  l'gard de son adversaire, tout en voulant donner aux lecteurs une image de celle qui, "elle",  est de "bonne volont"...

Cette dclaration marque de faon trs nette qu'elle n'a pas l'intention de cder aux pressions raisonnables dont elle fait l'objet.

J'y vois personnellement une trs mauvaise nouvelle, car :

- je doute fort que, parti comme il est parti, Obama accepte d'tre le second pour "ne pas risquer de tout perdre en cas de dfaite"...!!!

- fire comme elle est, je vois mal Hillary Clinton accepter d'tre ce qu'elle a dj t (vice-prsidente)...

Ils attendront donc trs vraosemblablement tous deux les rsultats du vote de la Pensylvanie (dans 6 semaines !) pour voir lequel des deux est le plus susceptible de flancher devant l'incertitude. (c'est un peu comme sur un court de tennis : il y a l'aspect sportif et l'aspect psychologique...)

----------


## ucfoutu

Il faut ajouter  tout ce qui prcde un autre aspect  ne surtout pas ngliger :

Mc Cain, dj investi quant  lui, n'a plus  se soucier rellement des votes  venir...
Sa campagne est donc en mesure, partout o les votes dmocrates apparatront "serrs", de faire pencher d'un ct plutt que de l'autre et, ainsi, de "fausser le jeu" et de favoriser la continuation du duel dmocrate. 

Sa campagne le fera trs vraisemblablement partout ou l'cart attendu entre les deux candidats dmocrates ne sera pas trop important ...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Je dois dire que les rponses que vient de faire l :

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/elections-us...astrophe-.html

Frank R. Baumgartne (professeur de sciences politiques  Penn State -Pennsylvanie) 

sont loin d'tre de nature  me laisser penser que ce que j'ai exprim dans mes messages prcdents est insens  :;): 

Presque tout y est ...

----------


## lper

> sont loin d'tre de nature  me laisser penser que ce que j'ai exprim dans mes messages prcdents est insens 
> 
> Presque tout y est ...


Bonjour,  (je suis poli aujourd'hui, j'ai retenu la leon) ::aie:: 
Oui mais a ne reste que tes penses !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Bonjour,  (je suis poli aujourd'hui, j'ai retenu la leon)
> Oui mais a ne reste que tes penses !


C'est certain  ::lol:: 

Rendez-vous donc  nouveau le ... 22 avril ... :;): 
Lentement, mais srement, on s'en rapproche, de ce mois d'aot... y compris si, contre toute attente, Obama l'emportait en ... Pensylvanie ...

----------


## el_slapper

tout ce qui reste est secondaire, car les scores seront serrs, et que les dlgus seront partags.

tout.....sauf Porto Rico! Ou le "winner takes all" aura une importance dmesure. Ce qui est assez savoureux  ::D:

----------


## ucfoutu

Relire mon message n 172....

Je suis d'accord avec les propos tenus par Baumgartner, principalement sur ce point :

Hillary Clinton n'acceptera pas le second rang ... (avec tout ce que cel implique...).

Ce que je pense ? C'est qu'aprs cette malheureuse exprience, le parti dmocrate reconsidrera bientt ses mcanismes d'investiture, le mcanisme actuel aboutissant forcment  une contradiction (plus particulirement en ce qui concerne les super-dlgus.... Que vont-ils maintenant faire ? Aller contre le peuple serait trs mal vu ... Eliminer Clinton serait prendre de trs srieux risques pour la Prsidentielle... ::roll:: )...

C'est tout simplement la "cata" et ils sont sans aucun doute dans la ....
Wait and see, donc ...

----------


## lper

> C'est tout simplement la "cata" et ils sont sans aucun doute dans la ....
> Wait and see, donc ...


Tu n'aurais pas une solution ?
Avoues que tu es bien trop content et que tu te garderais bien de la leur communiquer ...  ::evilred:: 
 ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Aucune solution, lper, sauf si ...Mais je ne crois pas non plus qu'Obama est maintenant prt  l'accepter...

Restent les super-dlgus ... et je l'ai dit depuis "kala-Kala"  : ils vont coter la peau des fesses (que ce soit au parti ou  l'un ou  l'autre des deux fratricides...)

Et (comme dans la chanson parlant de la Mditerrane) "..et pendant ce temps l ...")... J'en connais un qui est dj en campagne prsidentielle et qui, en plus, a du temps pour faire en sorte que ce "duel" continue le plus logtemps possible (il n'y a qu' jeter un trs rapide coup d'oeil  son "plan de vol" pour comprendre ce qui se passe dj...)

Faut savoir oublier ses passions et garder les pieds sur terre...

Tout simplement : le mcanisme adopt par les dmocrates en matire de primaires vient de montrer non seulement ses faiblesses, mais galement certains aspects diamtralement opposs  sa raison fondamentale affiche : le respect de la *dmo*cratie...

Je l'ai par ailleurs dj exprim plus haut : rien (mais plus rien du tout) ne permet maintenant d'affirmer que les rpublicains (qui souhaitaient au dbut un succs de Mme Clinton) n'en soient pas aujourd'hui  commencer  penser qu'un succs de M. Obama ne leur serait finalement pas plus favorable (du fait de certains divorces si cette "affaire" perdure...).

Mais moi, je suis cingl (c'est bien connu)... et il faut donc ne pas prter la moindre attention  mes lucubrations ... ::lol:: 

T'es rassur ?? ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> T'es rassur ??


Pas vraiment, encore une dmonstration (pour moi) que l'intelligence n'est pas forcment la meilleure chose pour la prennit de l'espce..  :8O: 
Et pis tu me rappelles les propos de Lucas sur les limites de la dmocratie, on est pas si loin de Star Wars... :;): 
Je crois que je dois tre encore plus cingl que toi !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ucfoutu

Alors, ami lper, fais comme moi :

observe et attends les rsultats du 22 avril (Pensylvanie).

Porto Rico, par contre, :
1) viendra trop tard
2) n'aura pratiquement (sur la balance) que le poids d'une plume (surtout aux yeux des super-dlgus)...

Rendez-vous le lendemain du 22 avril ?

----------


## lper

ok pour le 22, mais moi personnellement, que ce soit Obama ou Clinton, c'est pas ce qui m'intresse le plus, et je reconnais que c'est navrant tout ce gaspillage de fric et d'nergie pour les dmocrates.

----------


## souviron34

juste un petit mot..

D'aprs les missions (ABC, NBC, CNN), d'hier, il semble que d'une part, les rsultats de Floride et/ou Floride soient  recommencer (_ils n'ont pas suivi les rgles du Parti, et Hillary tait arrive lgrement en tte, mais dans un cas ils n'avaient fait campagne ni l'un ni l'autre, et dans l'aute juste Hillary_) , et d'autre part, pratiquement tous les commentateurs sont d'accord pour dire que l'cart de 100 en faveur d'Obama ne sera pas rattrap, et tout le monde commence  pousser pour que Hillary abandonne. Sans doute aprs le prochain gros scrutin...

----------


## ucfoutu

> juste un petit mot..
> 
> D'aprs les missions (ABC, NBC, CNN), d'hier, il semble que d'une part, les rsultats de Floride et/ou Floride soient  recommencer (_ils n'ont pas suivi les rgles du Parti, et Hillary tait arrive lgrement en tte, mais dans un cas ils n'avaient fait campagne ni l'un ni l'autre, et dans l'aute juste Hillary_) , et d'autre part, pratiquement tous les commentateurs sont d'accord pour dire que l'cart de 100 en faveur d'Obama ne sera pas rattrap, et tout le monde commence  pousser pour que Hillary abandonne. Sans doute aprs le prochain gros scrutin...


Bien videmment que non, que cet cart ne sera jamais rattrap en nombre de dlgus "normaux" ...
Et c'est bien l tout le problme de l'aspect "dmocratique" de ce mcanisme des primaires dmocrates, puisque les super-dlgus peuvent tout faire basculer...
Et (une autre fois) tel est le dilemme :

- ou ils font "basculer" (au dtriment, donc, de M. Obama) et c'en est fini de la crdibilit dmocratique des dmocrates 
- ou ils ne font pas "basculer" (pour respecter le jeu dmocratique et en faveur, donc, de M. Obama) et le parti dmocrate est alors en pleine crise (vengeances et "arrangements" prvisibles lors de la prsidentielle)

Cel me rappelle la question pose  Jeanne d'Arc par un certain vque  ::lol:: 

Val !

----------


## souviron34

> Bien videmment que non, que cet cart ne sera jamais rattrap en nombre de dlgus "normaux" ...


Pas vraiment...

Il semble que le consensus, aussi bien du representant du Parti que des analystes politiques presents sur les plateaux hier etait que, comme ce sont des elus, ils n'oseraient pas aller contre leur electorat, et par consequent iraient massivement vers Obama si la tendance ne s'inverse pas dans les 2 prochains scrutins.. La preuve en etant egalement les pressions de plus en plus pressantes et ouvertes pour que Hillary se retire (elle perd meme chez les femmes, qui etait son grand "vivier" d'electeurs potentiels).

----------


## ucfoutu

Ah ...

Mais voyons : le prochain grand tat (et le seul grand)  voter maintenant est ... la Pensylvanie (rien que , tiens...), dont tout donne  penser qu'elle favorisera prcisment Mme Clinton ...!

C'est au tout dbut, qu'il fallait savoir exercer certaines pressions et dfinir (en consensus) les attitudes  observer... Plus les choses tardent et moins ce sera facile, c'est tellement vident !

Regarde, dj : le Super Tuesday est pass, puis le 6 Mars... et on en est encore  la case dpart jusq'au moins le 22 avril ... et le temps passe... passe... et on continue l une espce de jeu de l'ne et de la carotte ...
Et plus le temps passe, plus les dpenses engages par l'un et par l'autre n'engagent ni l'un ni l'autre  lacher le morceau sans "dfraiement", sous quelque forme que ce soit. Mme Clinton a dj t vice-prsidente. Si elle acceptait de l'tre  nouveau, elle mettrait un terme  sa carrire politique en raison de son ge et de la bonne sant de son adversaire actuel (55 ans) dont rien ne laisserait penser qu'il disparatrait de la scne avant la fin de son mandat ventuel ...

----------


## ucfoutu

Et voil que surgit l'affaire Eliot Spitzer ... qui ira forcment trs loin ...(voire jusque chez nous, tel que c'est parti...)

Quand je vous le disais ...

La distribution des sucres d'orge commence.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Analysons ensemble certains aspects ...

Hier, :



> les parlementaires rpublicains de l'tat de New York ont mis en demeure le gouverneur de dmissionner sous 48 heures, faute de quoi il s'exposerait  une procdure de destitution


Il faut savoir que cette pression exerce par le camp rpublicain aura pour effet d'avantager M. Obama par rapport  Mme Clinton.
Comment ? tout simplement parce qu'Eliot Spitzer est l'un des super dlgus et que sa voix tait acquise  Mme Clinton (il en avait fait la dclaration publique). Il faut galement savoir qu'une dmission ou une destitution n'entranerait pas le transfert de sa qualit de super dlgus  son successeur ===>> une voix de super dlgu donc assurment perdue par Mme Clinton.

Voil qui me conforte dans l'ide (que j'ai dj expose deux ou trois fois plus haut) selon laquelle la campagne de M. Cain en est probablement maintenant  considrer qu'il serait plus avantageux pour elle d'avoir en face d'elle M. Obama plutt que Mme Clinton (qu'elle prfrait avoir comme adversaire au tout dbut). La campagne de M. Cain semble donc miser sur le mcontentement que gnrerait ches les suiveurs de Mme Clinton une mise  l'cart prmature (sans les super dlgus, donc) de leur prfre...

Tout ceci est peut-tre  comparer avec un trs rcent sondage dans le milieu (lecteurs) dmocrate : 72 % des suiveurs de Mme Clinton ont dclar qu'ils refuseraient la mise en oeuvre d'un scnario cartant Mme Clinton...

Voil comment se passent les choses outre atlantique.

Dans le mme temps : M. Mc Cain en est dj  "forger" sa stature internationale...

----------


## lper

> Voil comment se passent les choses outre atlantique.


Bonjour ucfoutu,
merci infiniment pour ce nouvel pisode de cette srie qui n'a rien  envier  Dallas !  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> Dans le mme temps : M. Mc Cain en est dj  "forger" sa stature internationale...


so what ?

Sgo a fait la mme chose, avec le rsultat que l'on sait  :;):  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> so what ?
> 
> Sgo a fait la mme chose, avec le rsultat que l'on sait


Il ne me semble pas qu'elle l'ait fait avant d'avoir l'investiture...(Je me trompe ?)

Les Amricains, par ailleurs, sont toujours passs par cette tape "oblige" avant l'lection prsidentielle.
Le faire maintenant, c'est le faire suffisamment tt pour tre mille fois plus libre pour d'autres choses quand il le faudra .... :;):  (et pendant qu'un(e) autre devra forcment passer par cette tape).

S'inspirer d'une fable de La Fontaine pour bien comprendre... :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

Voil donc ...
Eliot Spitzer a dmissionn ===>> une voix de super-dlgu de moins pour Mme Clinton puisque (voir plus haut) cette qualit de super-dlgu ne peut tre transfre au successeur...

http://www.latribune.fr/info/Demission-du-gouverneur-de-New-York--Eliot-Spitzer-975-~-AP-USA-NEW-YORK-GOUVERNEUR-PROSTITUTION-$Db=News/News.nsf-$Channel=Monde

----------


## lper

La pauvre Hillary entoure par tous ces gros coch... !  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour lper,

En effet...

Mais.... attendons maintenent la suite (tu auras sans doute remarqu que M. Obama a prfr ne pas "commenter" ?). 
Je crains fort que cette affaire n'ait de trs srieuses rpercussions (et pas seulement aux Etats Unis...)

Il va maintenant nous falloir observer du ct de Wall Street (le vrai thermomtre est l-bas...).

Edit : question : pourquoi le champagne a-t-il t offert  Wall Street  l'annonce des dboires de M. Spitzer ?

Qui a la bonne rponse (elle m'intresse... :;): ) ?

----------


## lper

Snif, pas d'pisode ce matin.... ::cry::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour lper,

Il n'y a heureusement pas de nouvel pisode chaque jour ... ::lol:: 

Je pense de surcrot qu'en ce qui concerne l'affaire Spitzer : mis  part les "tricotages" habituels des uns et des autres (la presse notamment), elle ne resurgira pas vraiment avant les conclusions du FBI, qui n'arriveront pas avant quelques mois (tiens... cela risque de coincider avec une priode lectorale nationale ...)

Non... les choses sortent toujours au compte-gouttes...
La prochaine grosse goutte est le 22 avril.
Il n'est bien videmment pas impossible que d'autres gouttes soient distribues par les uns et les autres (va savoir...) une semaine avant le 22 avril (c'est presque toujours  ces poques l que commencent les pluies acides...)

Bonne journe.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonsoir,

Voil donc l'volution (largement prvisible et dj commente plus haut) des choses :

http://www.lemonde.fr/elections-amer...#ens_id=829615

Le fait est que M. Mc Cain, donn au dpart perdant, que ce fut contre M. Obama ou contre Mme Clinton, en est maintenant presque  galit (tant avec l'un qu'avec l'autre) dans les sondages amricains.

Et nous sommes  un peu moins d'un mois de l'tape pensylvanienne ...( o les intentions de votes seraient les suivantes : 55% Clinton - 36% Obama -5%   Other - 3%   Undecided )


Edit : j'apprends  que les sondages donnent maintenant M. Mc Cain gagnant dans les deux cas de figure (tant contre M. Obama que contre Mme Clinton...)

----------


## ucfoutu

L'inquitude grandit et certains parlent dj de l'opportunit de faire voter les super dlgus avant la convention de Denver 

Mais le plus surprenant est sans aucun doute que (et c'est ce qui fait actuellement le buzz) Al Gore commence  tre envisag comme le sauveur de cette situation sans prcdent ...

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas trop de difficults en anglais :

http://www.observer.com/2008/wherefo...kes-party-wait

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonsoir,

Juste une petite rflexion  20 jours de la Pensylvanie...

- il est clair que Mme Clinton compte beaucoup sur le rsultat du 22 avril prochain (elle aurait si non dj abandonn, ce qu'elle n'a point fait...)
- il est galement clair qu'elle a fait une norme bourde/mensonge  propos de la relation de son voyage en Bosnie...
- il est enfin clair qu'elle a maintenant l'intention "d'aller jusqu'au bout"...

Alors (et les paris sont ouverts) ... que va-t-il se passer dans les prochains jours ? That's the question ...

Mon pari : elle va miser le tout pour le tout et attaquer de faon sanglante M. Obama (lequel s'y attend dj), oubliant jusqu'aux dgts qu'elle provoquera ainsi au sein de son propre parti. M. Obama voudra alors lui rendre la pareille et contribuera ainsi  jeter un peu plus de discrdit sur... b... son propre parti galement.

Voil ce que j'entrevois personnellement...

Mais d'autres voient peut-tre un droulement des choses diffrent ... et je les lirai alors bien volontiers...

Paris ouverts, donc ... :;):

----------


## ABN84

> Paris ouverts, donc ...


5 ans de Bush Bis  ::cry::  ,  cause de cette guerre fratricide dans le camp democrate,  mois que, comme tu dis, "Al Gore...", mais je n'y crois pas trop.

----------


## Garulfo

> 5 ans de Bush Bis[...]


Plus de Bush. C'est fini pour lui. Et ce n'est pas 5 ans au USA.  :;): 
De toute faon le problme n'tait pas Bush, mais Cheney.

Mc Cain n'est pas du tout Bush... ni dans l'intelligence, ni dans les ides.

----------


## ABN84

> Plus de Bush. C'est fini pour lui.


c'est le sens de mon "bis", je voulais dire par l un republicain ni plus ni moins

----------


## ucfoutu

Le vrai problme est double :

*Problme n 1* : la bourde faite par Mme Clinton (le mensonge en ce qui concerne un voyage en Bosnie) rique de lui faire perdre la Pensylvanie, o elle partait pourtant largement gagnante.
Pour ceux qui lisent l'anglais :
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0408/9335.html
le dernier sondage donne maintenant l'avantage  M. Obama en Pensylvanie

Or, Mme Clinton est trs tenace, ce qui la conduira normalement  chercher un maximum de "poux sur la tte" de M. Obama

*Problme n 2* : cette lutte puise financirement. 
Or, :
- celui des deux dmocrates qui sera investi pour la candidature  la prsidentielle aura  sa disposition les fonds rsiduels obtenus par l'autre, d'une part
- d'autre part, les donateurs amricains ont en gnral l'habitude de cesser de donner lorsqu'il leur apparait qu'une cause est perdue. Mais voil ... les donnateurs de M. Obama sont lgion, mais de petiits donnateurs... ceux de Mme Clinton sont moins nombreux, mais de gros donnateurs !...

C'est ce qui explique que dans l'tat actuel des choses M. Obama ne souhaite plus vraiment que Mme Clinton abandonne prmaturment... et qu'un robinet soit ainsi ferm et mette en difficult financire le candidat dmocrate  la prsidentielle.

Mais je suis fou (faut pas m'couter...)

----------


## ucfoutu

> 5 ans de Bush Bis  ,  cause de cette guerre fratricide dans le camp democrate,  mois que, comme tu dis, "Al Gore...", mais je n'y crois pas trop.


Al Gore, lui, a pour l'instant tout intrt  "faire monter les enchres"...(et elles montent).

D'ailleurs, voil :

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/elections-us...gue-gore-.html

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Pour de l'inattendu, c'est de l'inattendu ...

- M. Obama qui fait les yeux doux  ... Bill Clinton (!) laissant mme entendre que, s'il tait lu, il pourrait en faire son vice-prsident....!
(il y a de l'eau dans le gaz chez les poux Clinton)

- Mme Clinton qui se raccroche quant  elle  ... Eliot Sptzer (l'ancien - jusqu' sa dmission rcente  la suite d'un scandale  - Gouverneur de New-York ...!

A suivre !!! :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

La nouvelle du jour (non dnue d'intrt et susceptible de faire beaucoup de bruit) :

http://americana.blog.lemonde.fr/200...pagne-clinton/

----------


## el_slapper

> Bonjour,
> 
> La nouvelle du jour (non dnue d'intrt et susceptible de faire beaucoup de bruit) :
> 
> http://americana.blog.lemonde.fr/200...pagne-clinton/



a n'est pas typique des USA, c'est typique du monde dans lequel nous vivons. Ou le carririsme est port aux nues, et ce mme par les recruteurs(vous vous voyez ou, dans 10 ans?).

----------


## ucfoutu

> a n'est pas typique des USA, c'est typique du monde dans lequel nous vivons. Ou le carririsme est port aux nues, et ce mme par les recruteurs(vous vous voyez ou, dans 10 ans?).


Bonjour, el_slapper,

Je ne vois pas de carririsme, dans cette affaire, mais plutt de l'affairisme  ::lol:: 

Dans 10 ans ? ===>> Il y a des chances que ce soit dans une tombe, en ce qui me concerne  :;):

----------


## el_slapper

Carrierisme dans le sens ou le type n'a pas hsit  accepter des responsabilits contradictoires, juste parceque a l'aider  progresser dans sa carrirre.

Evidemment, c'est aussi de l'affairisme.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Carrierisme dans le sens ou le type n'a pas hsit  accepter des responsabilits contradictoires, juste parceque a l'aider  progresser dans sa carrirre.
> 
> Evidemment, c'est aussi de l'affairisme.


Non ! pas dans sa carrire (et la preuve  ::lol::  !!!...)
Il n'a rellement cherch qu' faire ses petites affaires... (pour lui tout seul)... et il a perdu partout (bien fait pour ssa pomme ... ::mouarf:: )

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Les voil tous deux sur la ligne droite ( 5 jours du rendez-vous pensylvanien).

Entre temps, ils ont tous deux fait une gaffe :

- la gaffe/mensonge de Mme Clinton en ce qui concernait un voyage en Bosnie ===>> chute dans les sondages en Pensylvanie, au bnfice de M. Obama
- la toute rcente gaffe de M. Obama en ce qui concerne les habitudes de l'Amrique profonde ===>> chute dans les sondages en Pensylvanie, au bnfice cette fois-ci, de Mme Clinton. Mais cette gaffe-l risque d'avoir des consquences beaucoup plus lourdes (au del de la seule primaire du 22 avril...)

Qu'est-ce qui va maintenant sortir de ce chapeau devenu lustr ?

Rendez-vous dans 5 jours.

----------


## souviron34

d'aprs ce que j'entend, mme si Clinton risque de remporter la Pennsylvanie, ce sera par une marge faible, voire trs faible... Beaucoup trop faible pour se relancer normalement..

De plus, Obama risque fort de gagner l'autre (la Virginie, je crois) 3 jours plus tard..

Et la popularite globale (dans la population ET chez les democrates) de Clinton est largement en dessous maintenant de celle d'Obama (40 contre 60 % disent qu'elle serait un bon dirigeant...)

----------


## ucfoutu

> d'aprs ce que j'entend, mme si Clinton risque de remporter la Pennsylvanie, ce sera par une marge faible, voire trs faible... Beaucoup trop faible pour se relancer normalement..
> 
> De plus, Obama risque fort de gagner l'autre (la Virginie, je crois) 3 jours plus tard..
> 
> Et la popularite globale (dans la population ET chez les democrates) de Clinton est largement en dessous maintenant de celle d'Obama (40 contre 60 % disent qu'elle serait un bon dirigeant...)


C'est certain, mais :
1) ni l'un ni l'autre ne risque ainsi d'atteindre (sans le vote des super dlgus) le nombre ncessaire pour l'investiture
2) les super dlgus, qui commenaient  basculer vers M Obama, commencent maintenant  rflchir  la suite de la bourde de ce dernier (il faut bien qu'ils mnagent eux-mmes leur propre lectorat)
3) les lecteurs dmocrates (la totalit d'entre eux... ceux qui voteront  la prsidentielle) s'interrogent maintenant  leur tour...

Nous verrons bien si, aprs la primaire du 22 avril, l'un ou l'autre de ces deux-l prendra ou non la dcision de s'effacer... (ce que je ne crois pas). Il me semble qu'ils ont hier soir  ce point lud cet aspect, que l'animateur, qui avait pos la question ... "anodine"... de savoir si le perdant allait ou non se ranger derrire le gagnant de ce duel... a ... aprs quelques secondes de silence des ... deux... dit "ne parlez pas tous  la fois, hein ..."... Mais bon ! Je peux me tromper, puisque j'ai suivi le dbat en direct au lieu de me contenter d'en lire les commentaires franais  ::lol:: 

Et pendant ce temps_l ... M. Mc Cain a commenc sa campagne lectorale prsidentielle....

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui est une tape importante du duel Obama/Clinton...

Il n'est en effet pas impossible que Mme Clinton abandonne si elle n'obtient pas en Pensylvanie un cart en nombre de voix au moins suprieur  environ 5 %.

Les derniers sondages donnent  penser que cet cart existe (tout juste) en  faveur de Mme Clinton parmi les lecteurs dmocrates affirmant qu'ils ont arrt leur choix.

Mais il y a un norme problme : 8 % des lecteurs dmocrates de Pensylvanie se sont par ailleurs dclars encore indcis, ce qui laisse peser une trs grande incertitude quant au rsultat final ...

Que ces 8 % finissent par se rpartir autrement que dans les proportions sondes en ce qui concerne les lecteurs srs  de leur vote et tout peut brutalement basculer dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

A suivre, donc, avec la plus grande attention ... :;):

----------


## souviron34

First tendancies :


http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/Top...maryday_080422

Later tonite  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

OK.

A cette heure-ci (4h 1/2 du matin franaise) :

Clinton 54%
Obama 46 %

Mais....

66% des bureaux.....


[EDIT]

84% des bureaux... 55-45

La page du Washington Post

[/EDIT]

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Nous savons donc maintenant que le long chemin vers Denver est invitable, sauf miracle !

Mais ce qu'il s'est pass avant l'tape d'hier (le mensonge de Mme Clinton et la bourde de M Obama) fait que nos deux routards se sont fragiliss et que beaucoup d'lecteurs dmocrates commencent  s'interroger....

M. Mc Cain (qui est dj en campagne lectorale prsidentielle) est maintenant donn (par les sondages) gagnant face  Mme Clinton et  galit avec M. Obama...

Que va-t-il maintenant se passer ? Aot est loin et les rancoeurs augmentent ches les partisans des deux candidats dmocrates.

Beaucoup en sont conscients et se prennent  rver d'une investiture de Al Gore !!!

----------


## Invit

Bonjour la galre pour runir les deux moitis du camp dmocrate. Ca me rappelle une certaine primaire socialiste.

Est-ce que les problmes financiers d'Hillary peuvent jouer ? J'ai entendu ce matin qu'Obama avait 43 millions de dollars dans ses caisses et que Clinton tait dans le rouge.

L'autre truc tonnant c'est cette faon de faire campagne contre quelqu'un. On n'est pas habitus en France  ces spots o l'on dnigre l'adversaire, mais il me semble que si je devais tacler quelqu'un, ce serait McCain, pour montrer que je me projette au del des primaires, vers l'objectif final.

----------


## ucfoutu

> L'autre truc tonnant c'est cette faon de faire campagne contre quelqu'un. On n'est pas habitus en France  ces spots o l'on dnigre l'adversaire, mais il me semble que si je devais tacler quelqu'un, ce serait McCain, pour montrer que je me projette au del des primaires, vers l'objectif final.


Le premier de nos deux routards qui le ferait laisserait ainsi entendre qu'il est en campagne prsidentielle et qu'il a donc t investi  ::lol:: 

L'autre ne manquerait alors pas d'ironiser  ce propos, c'est certain ... et les coups pleuvraient alors plus fort  :;): 

Le problme des dmocrates, par ailleurs, n'est plus de savoir qui gagnera ou perdra ce duel fratricide (ni mme l'tat de sa trsorerie), mais comment arrter ce jeu de massacre ...

----------


## souviron34

et tous les ditoriaux , cartoons, et sondages, indiquent tous que :

1) Clinton devrait laisser sa place
2) Clinton ne la laissera pas....

----------


## ucfoutu

> et tous les ditoriaux , cartoons, et sondages, indiquent tous que :
> 
> 1) Clinton devrait laisser sa place
> 2) Clinton ne la laissera pas....


Comme quoi ce ne sont pas les avis des uns et des autres, qui comptent, mais la volont de l'une et de l'autre ... ::lol:: 

Je crois trs srieusement qu'aprs cette triste exprience, le parti dmocrate ferait bien de modifier ses mcanismes de dcision  d'investiture (je suis d'ailleurs persuad de ce que ce parti est dj en train de plancher sur une telle modification, qui s'avre selon toute vidence plus que ncessaire). Je rappelle que ce qui arrive (relire depuis le tout dbut) avait t annonc en tout dbut fvrier !  :;): 

Je crois galement qu'en cas d'chec aux prsidentielles (de moins en moins improbable maintenant), les deux "routards" en lice (tous les deux) disparatront  jamais de la vie politique dmocrate aux USA....  :;): 

Le plus triste : les partisans de chacun de ces deux cts montrent des signes d'nervement  un point tel que certains (20 % de chaque ct) n'cartent plus du tout l'ventualit d'un choix non dmocrate lors des prochaines prsidentielles (il fallait s'y attendre ! c'tait largement prvisible !)

----------


## lper

Dieu existe, j'en ai la preuve maintenant !  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Dieu existe, j'en ai la preuve maintenant !


Dieu n'a rien  voir avec la politique (surtout politicienne).
Dieu (et c'est vrai dans toutes les religions) est comme un observateur plac sur un promontoire : il voit voluer, sait ce qu'il risque d'arriver... et se contente de continuer  observer l'volution...

Ce qui ne va plus, c'est lorsque l'humain ne sait pas se contenter d'observer pour tirer de sages conclusions (peut-tre pas aussi claires qu'un "Dieu", mais au moins non totalement obscures... ,n'coutant que ses propres souhaits d'volution... Bref : quand l'humain ne sait pas sortir d'une certaine purilit ... :;): )

EDIT : et je rappelle que le choix "suprme" (puiqu'il faut se rfrer au sommet  :;): ) est, en matire d'lections, celui des lecteurs... Et que ces lecteurs sont tous, en l'occurence et par dfinition dans cette "affaire", Amricains, avec un regard amricain.

----------


## lper

> Dieu (et c'est vrai dans toutes les religions) est comme un observateur plac sur un promontoire : il voit voluer, sait ce qu'il risque d'arriver... et se contente de continuer  observer l'volution...


cqfd...
Toute ressemblance avec des acteurs du forum serait purement fortuite... ::mrgreen::

----------


## ucfoutu

C'est plutt ce que j'ai crit l, qui pourrait rappeler quelques intervenants dans cette discussion, me semble-t-il :




> Ce qui ne va plus, c'est lorsque l'humain ne sait pas se contenter d'observer pour tirer de sages conclusions (peut-tre pas aussi claires qu'un "Dieu", mais au moins non totalement obscures... ,n'coutant que ses propres souhaits d'volution...


  :;): 

Tu sais quoi, lper ?
J'aurais nettement prfr avoir tort  ::lol:: 

EDIT : et je dois avouer que mes observations et conclusions ont t aides par mon petit voisin de 12 ans ...

EDIT-bis : attendons maintenant les rsultats du 6 mai (Indiana), encore que je ne pense pas (quels qu'ils puissent tre) qu'ils modifieront grand-chose !
Ce ne seront en tout tat de cause pas ces rsultats qui feront que les super dlgus prendront maintenant le risque de dcider d'un choix confirm  l'avance.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Un rapide regard  poser sur le rsultat des derniers sondages en Indiana (primaire le 6 mai) :

1) Electeurs srs de leur choix :

M. Obama 40%
Mme Clinton 35%

2) lecteurs encore indcis 19 %

Ce 19 % d'encore indcis est un pourcentage  norme !
Il correspondrait  la bourde faite par M. Obama (en ce qui concerne les habitudes de l'Amrique profonde), que cel ne m'tonnerait point ...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Et pendant ce temps-l ?

M. Mc Cain, qui, lui, est dj en campagne lectorale prsidentielle, critique ceux qui posent un regard "innocent" sur certains aspects internationaux (notamment en ce qui concerne l'Iran et la Core du Nord).

Il fait l non "coup-double", mais "coup-triple", ainsi :

- sans citer son nom, il s'en est en ralit pris  M. Obama, dont les positions affiches dans ce domaine laissent perplexes beaucoup d'Amricains (dmocrates ou non), et cette allusion n'aura chapp  personne.
- en afaiblissant ainsi M. Obama, il "donne un coup de main"  Mme Clinton (qui critique elle aussi l' "innocence" de M. Obama) et favorise donc la prolongation du duel fratricide dmocrate
- il rassure l'aile la moins modre des Rpublicains.

M. Mc Cain a choisi son moment pour le faire : les sondages les plus rcents font apparatre la lassitude certaine gnre par ce duel qui n'en finit plus (mme la presse parait commencer  "en avoir marre")...

A suivre, donc, car il est maintenant vraisemblable que Mme Clinton n'hsitera pas  enfoncer le clou ainsi offert par M. Mc Cain.

Edit : on observera que la campagne Mc Cain s'est pour l'instant contente de faire cette allusion  l "innocence"... alors qu'elle a dans son chapeau, depuis longue date, un explosif extraordinaire contre M. Obama (cet explosif s'appelle Ayers).
Ce fait est trs rvlateur d'une stratgie d'ores et dj visible. Il suffit pour l'instant  la campagne Mc Cain de favoriser la poursuite du duel dmocrate et d'attendre calmement, puis :
- si (cas moins probable) Mme Clinton l'emportait, d'oublier l'affaire Ayers, dans laquelle Mme Clinton n'a rien  voir (d'autant que les sondages donnent M. Mc Cain gagnant dans le cas d'une investiture de Mme Clinton)
- si par contre, M. Obama emportait l'investiture, l'affaire Ayers sortira  n'en point douter d'un seul coup du chapeau rpublicain et causera trs vraisemblablement  de trs srieux dgts du ct dmocrate. Je parie que M. Mc Cain s'en servira pour provoquer, sinon des retournements de vestes radicaux, du moins des "dsertions" trs importantes du ct des partisans de Mme Clinton, dont les voix ne profiteraient alors pas  M. Obama (or, les derniers sondages font ressortir dj une galit dans le cas d'un combat Mc Cain/Obama ) ...

Je dis haut et fort que cel est d'ores et dj prvisible et le dis maintenant.

Qui veut prendre le pari ?  :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Il y a un autre aspect, dont j'ai oubli de parler et qui est  considrer ...

Rappelons d'abord ce que j'avais dit le 6 mars dernier ...




> Il faut ajouter  tout ce qui prcde un autre aspect  ne surtout pas ngliger :
> 
> Mc Cain, dj investi quant  lui, n'a plus  se soucier rellement des votes  venir...
> Sa campagne est donc en mesure, partout o les votes dmocrates apparatront "serrs", de faire pencher d'un ct plutt que de l'autre et, ainsi, de "fausser le jeu" et de favoriser la continuation du duel dmocrate. 
> 
> Sa campagne le fera trs vraisemblablement partout ou l'cart attendu entre les deux candidats dmocrates ne sera pas trop important ...


Quel rapport, me direz-vous, avec la primaire dmocrate en Indiana ?

Bonne question ...

Voil la rponse :

Cette primaire (en Indiana) est une primaire "ouverte", elle (pas comme en Pensylvanie).
Cel veut dire que tous les lecteurs inscrits  (et pas inscrits au seul parti X, comme c'est le cas d'une primaire "ferme") pourront y participer. La seule condition est de ne voter qu'une seule fois (donc un seul choix).

La campagne Mc Cain n'ayant plus rien maintenant  gagner ou  perdre (puisque M. Mc Cain est dj investi du ct rpublicain), elle peut tout--fait tre tente de fausser le vote dmocrate en incitant des partisans rpublicains  voter non en faveur de M. Mc Cain, mais en faveur de Mme Clinton....

Le fera-t-elle ? je n'en sais encore rien .... d'autres aspects pourraient galement tre pris en considration dans cet tat (l'Indiana) qui a toujours t considr comme un bastion rpublicain et dont l'image est donc importante.
Je crois simplement que tout dpendra des sondages de dernire minute. Si l'cart entre Mme Clinton et M. Obama est annonc trs faible, il suffira d'accepter de perdre temporairement (en comptabilisation/image de marque) trs peu de voix rpublicaines pour tout faire basculer.
Si par contre l'cart est annonc trop lev en faveur de M. Obama, les rpublicains pourront se demander s'il est opportun, en "versant" un nombre trop important de voix rpublicaines sur le plateau de Mme Clinton, de laisser entendre que l'Indiana n'est plus un bastion rpublicain.

Intressant, non ?  :;):

----------


## ABN84

> Intressant, non ?


plutt dpriment

----------


## ucfoutu

> plutt dpriment


Bonjour, einstein,

Je pense tout simplement que les dmocrates sont maintenant confronts aux problmes que pose l'allambic qu'ils ont fabriqu en matire de mcanismes d'investiture au sein de leur parti.

Je pense  ce propos (je l'ai dit plus haut) que cette trs malheureuse exprience les conduira probablement, ds la fin de l'lection prsidentielle,  revoir leurs mcanismes et  les modifier.

Je pense enfin que la maladresse commise en faisant ce choix d'allambic n'est pas de nature  dmontrer la clairvoyance ncessaire  la gestion d'un tat. Je pense que beaucoup d'Amricains s'interrogent dj sur cette capacit  mieux grer ce qui est plus difficile  grer qu'un simple parti.

----------


## ucfoutu

H b !

Je n'aurais jamais cru que seraient ainsi tals certains aspects gnants (pour tous et dans tous les sens   :8O: )..

Le fond de l'inacceptable..., que l'on soit partisan de l'un ou partisan de l'autre !

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle3822537.ece

Je ne veux pas commenter ... sauf pour dire ceci : j'en suis trs malheureux !

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

2 petites videos pour bien commencer la semaine

Hillary et Barack qui chantent ensemble

Hillary et Barack se battent

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, publicStaticVoidMain,

Ce qui se produit en ce moment aux USA depuis hier dpasse largement le cadre d'une simple bagarre entre deux candidats dmocrates.

Obama vient de perdre la sympathie des mdias et les Amricains s'interrogent sur certains aspects troublants.

L'affaire Ayers, dans ces conditions, sera sans aucun doute,  un moment ou  l'autre (et peut-tre mme avant que prvu) un lment trs dterminant. La presse risque fort "d'y aller" spontanment avant mme que ne le fasse la campagne de M. Mc Cain....

EDIT : et j'apprends  l'instant que les super dlgus eux-mmes s'interrogent gravement, se rencontrent, discutent beaucoup ...
Ils savent maintenant que, quoi qu'ils dcident, leur dcision provoquera beaucoup de dgts en raison de la tournure passionnelle (et finalement empreinte de l'inavouable) des primaires dmocrates ...

----------


## ABN84

une chose est claire:
si c'est pas Algore a sera forcement Mc Cain, ni le con ni la conne
on dirait que les democrates font tout pour faire gagner les republicains ::cfou::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Al Gore (voir plus haut) serait la solution (beaucoup en rvent), mais :
- 1) c'est totalement utopique
- 2) Al Gore lui-mme fait semblant de ne pas entendre
- 3) il faudrait pour cel (du jamais vu) que tous (la totalit) des super dlgus s'entendent pour s'abstenir totalement en aot (et aot, c'est dj bien tard)
- 4) mme ainsi, les rancoeurs existeraient et se manifesteraient lors de la prsidentielle.

----------


## ucfoutu

Je viens en tout tat de cause de poser une question claire   Patrick Jarreau, rdacteur en chef au "Monde.

Nul doute que cette question sera aborde lors du dbat en direct du mercredi 07 mai 2008  10 h 00.

Cette question est tout simplement relative  l'estimation du nombre, dans un camp ou dans l'autre, des dus qui se transformeront en "dserteurs" lors de la prsidentielle compte tenu des passions maintenant exarcerbes et (surtout) de la connotation de ces passions...

Je serais malheureusement dans le train mercredi  10 h...

Si quelqu'un pouvait suivre et me dire, je l'en remercierais...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Il est pour moi clair que les super dlgus dmocrates vont aujourd'hui avoir le regard riv vers deux tats.

Le rsultat des primaires dans ces deux tats sera de nature  les aider  prendre une dcision, mais ....

Ils ne regarderont pas rellement les rsultats en terme de victoire de l'un ou de l'autre, mais plutt en terme d'volution des votes exprims... c'est ainsi que l'un ou l'autre des deux candidats en lice peut perdre ici... tout en gagnant !

Le vote non significatif et sans relle incidence de l'tat du Guam (o pourtant M. Obama comptait le plus grand nombre de sympathisants) a nonobstant galement t regard, en ce sens que l'cart des voix n'y a t que de .... 7 !!!

Nous n'allons pas faire de pronostics, bien qu'il semble que Mme Clinton gagnera l'un de ces deux tats et que M. Obama gagnera l'autre.

Nous saurons tout cel cette nuit....

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

La nuit est donc passe... et nous savons maintenant que le duel continuera... 
Prochaine tape dbut juin, maintenant !

Je vais tre absent jusqu' Dimanche soir et ne pourrai vraisemblablement rien commenter, d'ici l, de ce qui va se dire et se faire aux USA. Je le regrette car il est fort vraisemblable que des choses intressantes vont se passer au cours des jours qui viennent.

A bientt (j'embarque dans 2 heures et n'ai pas encore fait ma valise ... :8O: )

----------


## ABN84

abdication imminente? :
http://www.latribune.fr/info/L-inves...nnel=Politique

----------


## souviron34

sans doute  :;): 

_obama_080507

en particulier :




> However, without an explanation, she cancelled her morning television appearances Wednesday.





> Meanwhile, former Sen. George McGovern, who backed Clinton, said Wednesday that he has now decided to endorse Obama. 
> 
> McGovern said it was virtually impossible for Clinton to win the nomination after Tuesday's primaries.

----------


## ucfoutu

Ouaip !

Depuis loin de chez moi et en  peine quelques secondes de libres !

Vous n'y tes pas du tout ....
Et La tribune non plus ...

Cherchez l'erreur : elle est dans une approche empreinte d'un esprit franais qui n'est pas celui des lecteurs (qui, eux, sont amricains)

Je suis quant  moi trs loiin de voir venir un abandon, bien au contraire  ...

On en reparlera  mon retour de voyage.

----------


## souviron34

bon  :;):   a se prcise :

Clinton maybe angling for VP

et aussi

obama_now_leads_clinton_by_at_least_4_superdelegates/ (Boston Globe)

et

edwards_obama_will_be_the_nominee

(Washington Post)

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour (de retour) ...

Je me garderais personnellement de faire de tels pronostics.
Les raisons en sont les suivantes :

1) Comme je l'ai dit beaucoup plus haut :
- Mme Clinton a dj t Vice-Prsidente
- Son ge est maintenant  ce point avanc et celui (et la forme physique avec) de M. Obama tel qu'elle sait n'avoir aucune chance d'avoir  "prendre le relais". Elle n'en n'a non plus aucune d'tre lue  l'lection prsidentielle qui suivra dans quelques annes et ce, quel que soit le cas de figure.

2) Elle a fait jusqu' prsent preuve d'une pugnacit "extraordinaire", pugnacit sur laquelle elle a en quelque sorte "assis" son image. Elle a galement fait preuve d'une fiert certaine.

3) Je vois mal comment, si elle ne se retirait pas d'elle mme, le parti dmocrate pourrait lui imposer techniquement un tel retrait avant la Convention de Denver. Le ferait-il (en se basant sur les intentions affiches par les super dlgus et donc sans attendre leur vote secret qui ne peut intervenir, si ncessaire, qu' Denver) qu'il se dcrdibiliserait totalement. Je rappelle  ce propos que les super dlgus sont totalement libres de ne suivre aucune directive, d'une part, et, d'autre part, de changer d'avis  tout moment...

4) j'ignore totalement les "dessous" ventuels de cette affaire, mais n'carte absolument aucun "arrangement extra-parti". J'invite  relire trs attentivement  cette discussion depuis son tout dbut, plus particulirement ce qui y a t dit  propos de la prfrence du parti Rpublicain  affronter Mme Clinton plutt que M. Obama, et ce : avant mme de savoir qui serait investi par les rpublicains ...(j'ajoutais quelque chose comme "pas uniquement  parce que les chances de gagner seraient plus grandes....).
Alors ? un "mariage" Obama/Clinton n'est pas totalement  exclure... mais ne l'est pas non plus un tout autre mariage ... si les conditions en sont runies (et ces conditions peuvent prcisment tre celles d'un duel dmocrate se prolongeant encore et encore...). Reste l'tat actuel de la trsorerie de Mme Clinton et ... l encore ..... rien n'est  exclure !

========================================================

Je voudrais profiter de cette occasion pour faire un constat des lieux :

1) Ce duel dmocrate a fini par loigner entre eux, voire  carrment opposer passionnellement les uns aux autres, diffrents groupes :

- les "noirs" contre les "blancs"
- les jeunes contre les vieux
- les femmes contre les hommes
- les ouvriers ("cols bleux") contre les "diplms"
- les grands tats contre les petits

2) le populisme et les surenchres se sont largement installs !

J'ignore ce qu'il en sortira, mais cette situation ne prsage rien de bon...

A suivre.

EDIT : je viens de retrouver o et comment j'avais fait allusion  certains aspects ...(et nous n'tions que le 2 fvrier !)




> Ce n'est pas la seule raison.
> Il prfrerait l'avoir pour adversaire, *y compris dans la perpective d'une victoire de son adversaire*


Voil donc...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Les propos rcemment tenus par M. Bush devant le parlement isralien sont trs loin d'tre anodins (ni innocents).

Ils interviennent  quelques jours (le 31 mai) de la runion du comit dmocrate qui doit dcider de l'attitude  observer en ce qui concerne les primaires tenues dans deux tats importants (primaires invalides).

Il y a bien peu de chances pour que le dit comit ne confirme pas sa toute premire dcision, mais voil ... ==>> le discours de M. Bush est de nature  inquiter les lecteurs de confession isralite, qui,  la fois, sont nombreux aux USA et en grande majorit dmocrates.

Comment faire, maintenant, pour ne pas donner l'impression, en confirmant la toute premire dcision, de favoriser M. Obama ? Comment faire pour exposer qu'une telle confirmation n'aurait que des raisons techniques et/ou de trsorerie (ce qui est le cas) ?... Les cartes sont l quelque peu brouilles et le risque est rellement important d'interprtations aussi diverses que curieuses, parmi l'lectorat dmocrate isralite, d'une confirmation de la premire dcision prise.

je suis compltement cingl, penserez-vous (et vous avez probablement raison, cette fois-ci) ... mais voil ....

Edit : juste pour saluer le forumeur  Nip .... il devrait s'exprimer .... ::oops::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

H bien voil :
L'un a remport l'Oregon, l'autre a remport le Kentucky et Mme Clinton clame partout qu'elle continuera au moins jusqu'au 3 juin (date des dernires primaires) et que le vote des super-dlgus sera celui qui les dpartagera.

Ce n'est en ralit pas la date du 3 juin, qui est importante pour elle, mais celle du 31 mai (voir mon message prcdent). C'est en effet le 31 mai que se runit le comit destin  prendre une dcision en ce qui concerne la Floride et le  Michigan. Mme Clinton espre que le comit rvisera sa position d'invalidation,  changeant ainsi totalement la donne "arithmtique". 

Il y a bien peu de chances, comme je l'ai expliqu plus haut, que le comit revienne le 31 mai sur une dcision d'invalidation prise avant mme les oprations lectorales en Floride et au Michigan, mais Mme Clinton en jouera jusqu'au bout, faisant valoir qu'elle a dj, de son ct, plus de voix directes d'lecteurs amricains (ne pas confondre avec le nombre de dlgus) et que la prise en compte de la Floride et du Michigan accentuerait encore plus en sa faveur cet cart, la mettant ainsi (selon elle) dans une meilleure position que M. Obama face  M. Mc Cain.

A suivre...

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

un article de Libration :
Obama se rapproche de l'investiture dmocrate

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, publicStaticVoidMain 

C'est sr, qu'il s'en rapproche !
Il est mme  peu prs certain qu'il l'obtiendra (sauf lapin sorti du chapeau  la dernire minute)...

Le point n'est pas l, mais plutt : quand se terminera ce duel fratricide ?
Je ne vois personnellement toujours pas Mme Clinton abandonner, d'une part, et, d'autre part, je ne vois pas comment le parti dmocrate pourrait techniquement la forcer  abandonner.  :8O: 

Les dmocrates auront russi surtout  scinder leurs lecteurs en groupes passionnels (voir plus haut) et il n'est absolument pas dit que cel ne se traduira pas par des dsertions, quel que soit le candidat "nomin".

Qui en a la responsabilit ? C'est ma foi  chercher (tous, selon moi).

Pour le reste (la vritable lection, celle qui conduira au choix du prsident des USA) ===>> ben ma foi... il ne me semble pas que les dmocrates aient donn et donnent une bonne image de lucidit, d'unit, de cohrence, de cohsion  et d'organisation...

Alors ? ==>>  suivre... :;):

----------


## ABN84

> Alors ? ==>>  suivre...


Ou! Mc Cain, le frre jumeau de Bush

----------


## Garulfo

> Ou! Mc Cain, le frre jumeau de Bush


Non pas trop.

Sur beaucoup de points, il semble tre une antithse. 
Il s'est d'ailleurs souvent opposs aux projets de Bush.
Ancien combattant et prisonnier de guerre, il s'est toujours oppos sur les projets de loi qui autorisait de prs ou de loin des tortures (mme si le terme n'tait pas celui-ci). Il a t trs actif. Je ne suis pas sr que les dmocrates aient t plus virulent dans ce combat contre l'administration Bush. 
Il ne s'oppose pas au mariage homosexuel. 
Il est pour un contrle des armes  feu (mais pour conserver le droit de porter une arme, ce  quoi il dit tenir beaucoup). 
Je crois me rappeler (mais c'est  vrifier) qu'il s'est oppos  la baisse d'impt de Bush en disant que a ne remplissait pas l'objectif annonc (aider les classes moyennes). 
Il est chrtien, mais il est loin d'tre aussi religieux qu'un Bush. En fait on dirait qu'il fait juste le minimum pour tre acceptable  la droite religieuse (comme dire que l'_intelligent design_ devrait tre enseign aussi  l'cole). 
Il est contre la censure (le contrle des rseaux par l'tat).
Pour l'avortement, il dit qu'il aimerait trouver un moyen qu'il disparaisse (je pense qu'il a dit  de bonnes raisons  plutt) mais il n'est pas contre.
Il est pour aider les sans-papiers mexicains (surtout)  rentrer dans la lgalit et  donc une politique plutt pro-immigration. 
Il a aussi beaucoup pouss  offrir de meilleur service pour l'ducation (prime de bon prof etc.). 

Par contre il est en accord sur les ides gouvernementales et aura probablement les mmes ides sur la politique extrieure : _this means "war", my friend_. Maintenant l'histoire des USA montre que les gouvernements dmocrates ont autant fait la guerre que les gouvernements rpublicains. Mais c'est vrai qu'il sera probablement aggressif et trs pro-Israel. Ce qui ne risque pas de calmer le Moyen-Orient. Il est aussi trs aggressif contre l'Iran et la Core.

De l'extrieur donc il semblera peut-tre ressembler  Bush, mais de l'intrieur, il est beaucoup plus libral que Bush qui appartenait  la frange conservatrice du parti. Et bien sr, il gouvernera probablement lui-mme s'il passe... contrairement  W.

Maintenant je suis pour Obama depuis le dbut -_-

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ou! Mc Cain, le frre jumeau de Bush


Bonjour, einstein84...

Jamais trs bon de se contenter de streotypes inculqus !  :;): 
Anyway : les lecteurs seront des Amricains, avec un esprit amricain... et non Franais, avec un esprit franais... (simple  comprendre, non ?)  

Amitis

----------


## ABN84

> De l'extrieur donc il semblera peut-tre ressembler  Bush, mais de l'intrieur, il est beaucoup plus libral que Bush qui appartenait  la frange conservatrice du parti.


n'etant pas americain, sa politique interieure m'interesse peu.


```
Jamais trs bon de se contenter de streotypes inculqus !
```

aucun stereotype, je voulais juste dire un republicain de plus, c'est tout.



> Anyway : les lecteurs seront des Amricains, avec un esprit amricain... et non Franais, avec un esprit franais... (simple  comprendre, non ?)


certes, moi ce que je vois c'est que cette gueguerre entre democrates s'eternise tellement qu'il faudra un miracle pour que ceux qui ont vot pour le condidat non investi ne changent pas de camp.

----------


## souviron34

a piece from the canadians...

obama_primaries

en particulier 




> Clinton, counting results from Florida and in Michigan, claims she is ahead of Obama in the popular vote. 
> 
> But the Democratic Party disqualified the two states because they changed their primary dates without authorization. 
> 
> As a result, Clinton is pushing for the party to count votes from the two primaries.
> 
> Neither Obama nor Clinton campaigned in those states, and _Michigan did not even have Obama on its ballot._ 
> 
> Obama is planning to spend several days in Florida -- a state which will be a prime battleground in the fall campaign against Republican John McCain.


Elle peut toujours tenter, mais ce qui peut arriver de plus avec son entetement c'est qu'ils refassent un vrai vote, avec les 2 sur les bulletins...

Et la,  ::aie:: 

@ucfoutu : mais comme il ne reste plus que 200 super-delegues qui n'ont pas  fait leur choix, et que la marge est plus que ca, et qu'en plus tous les jours il y en a plus qui penchent pour Obama que pour elle, les carottes sont cuites.. Et si tu regardes le Washington Post, hier Bill commencait a dire "pas fini, mais battue", et aujourdhui on commence a dire "Hillary pas VP, mais Suprem Court Judge"..

A voir..

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonsoir, souviron34,

Je ne vais surtout pas te donner tort (je pense comme toi et fais le mme calcul artithmtique que toi)  :;): 

Mais la dame, elle, continue et ne semble pas prte  lacher le morceau ...!

Reste galement que les super dlgus sont libres jusqu' la toute dernire minute ( Denver) et que Mme Clinton est apparemment persuade de ce qu'elle peut les faire changer d'avis ... Il faudra un argument "de grand poids" pour qu'elle lache...

Il nous reste donc  attendre le 31 mai, puis le 3 juin ... et on verra ensuite ... :;):

----------


## Garulfo

> n'etant pas americain, sa politique interieure m'interesse peu.[...]


Tu as tort. Parce que la politique intrieur a un impact sur l'extrieur du pays quand le pays est aussi important que les USA. Notamment, l'conomie des USA a un impact sur le monde entier. Je t'assure que pour un Canadien, les choix amricain influence beaucoup notre march. En Europe a doit tre moins clair, mais a a toujours une influence.




> [..]
> aucun stereotype, je voulais juste dire un republicain de plus, c'est tout.


Ce qui est un strotype. Je pensais t'avoir montr par l'exemple que les rpublicains sont diffrents entre eux. Certains rpublicains sont plus  gauche que certains dmocrates. Surtout qu'au USA il n'y a pas de ligne de parti. Ce qui fait que Mc Cain a pu voter souvent contre  son  parti en votant contre Bush.

----------


## ucfoutu

H bien, mes aeux !!!...

*LE BRAS DE FER*

Mme Clinton a cette nuit carrment commenc un chantage en laissant entendre qu'elle continuerait jusqu' Denver si la question des votes de la Floride et du Michigan n'tait pas rgle de faon satisfaisante ( son gut).

Elle asseoit sa position sur le fait qu'il serait trange qu'un prsident pt tre choisi sans que l'on puisse connatre la volont/souhait des lecteurs de ces deux tats. ==>> au bout du compte : sur la lgitimit mme de la reprsentativit de celui qui serait nomin en ignorant ces deux tats.

En d'autres termes, Mme Clinton est tout simplement en train d'embraser les susceptibilits et dissenssions dj prsentes et son message est assez brutalement clair et pourrait se "traduire" ainsi : 
'"ou l'on se proccupe des souhaits des lecteurs de ces deux tats et les choses seront plus claires pour tous, ou on les ignore et je vous promets leur mcontentement et il sera tel que le parti perdra les lections prsidentielles".

Elle est "gonfle", mais fute...

A suivre ...

----------


## ABN84

bonjour,
ce que je lis ici est tres different de ce que tu dis:
http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/m.../327562.FR.php

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Obama, cousin loign de Brad Pitt et Clinton, cousine loigne de Angelina :

----------


## ucfoutu

> bonjour,
> ce que je lis ici est tres different de ce que tu dis:
> http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/m.../327562.FR.php


Ouais...
J'ignore comment fonctionne Libration ...(c'est son affaire)...

Pour tre clair, voici donc un extrait de ce qu'a dclar Mme Cinton cette nuit  Associated Press :




> "I will consult with Floridians and the voters in Michigan because it's really their voices that are being ignored and their votes that are being discounted, and I'll support whatever the elected officials and the voters in those two states want to do." Floridians "learned the hard way what happens when your votes aren't counted and the candidate with fewer votes is declared the winner," she told supporters. "The lesson of 2000 here in Florida is crystal clear: If any votes aren't counted, the will of the people isn't realized and our democracy is diminished." "The people who voted did nothing wrong and it would be wrong to punish you,"  ......
> ...... I hope it's resolved to everyone's satisfaction by that date, because that's what people are expecting, but we'll have to see what happens."



Voil ... (il reste  lire entre les lignes, avec le plus grand soin)...  :;): 

Et voici ce qu'elle a rpondu  Associated Press  propos de l'attitude qu'elle observerait si le comit campait sur sa premire position en ce qui concernait la Floride et le Michigan :
Associated Press : "Irez-vous alors jusqu' la Convention de Denver ?"
Mme Clinton : " Oui, je le ferai, je le ferai parce que me sens trs forte  ce sujet ".

J'ai maintenant le choix entre croire ce que rapporte Libration et ce que dclare l'intresse elle-mme !!!!  :;): ... et... ma foi ... devine !

----------


## ABN84

elle risque pas des represailles de tous le parti democrate si finalement  cause cet acharnement c'est Mc Cain qui gagne?

----------


## ucfoutu

> elle risque pas des represailles de tous le parti democrate si finalement  cause cet acharnement c'est Mc Cain qui gagne?


Le problme, une autre fois, n'est pas ici de juger de ce qu'elle joue bien ou joue mal, de ce qu'elle sert ou non les intrt de son parti, etc....
 Il est de savoir ce qu'elle fera ou non.

Voil tout !

----------


## souviron34

et d'ailleurs les bruits entendus ici sont plutt en sens contraire...

Si ,  cause de ce duel, Obama est battu, elle se placerait en bonne position pour les prochaines lctions dans 4 ans....

Cependant (_et a je pense qu'elle le nglige un peu trop_), elle a de plus en plus l'image d'une goiste, mauvaise perdante, et non raisonnable...

Attendons...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Avez-vous lu ceci :

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/elections-us...-clinton-.html

Je n'y crois personnellement pas trop et ne veux pas commenter, si ce n'est pour dire que l'un (M. Obama) comme l'autre (Mme Clinton) feraient l une norme erreur si l'un proposait et que l'autre acceptait. Ce serait trs mal peru (en tout tat de cause pas comme un "geste unitaire") par l'lectorat et desservirait  coup presque certain les intrts (de l'un comme de l'autre)...

No comment !

----------


## souviron34

pour ceux que a intresse, un forum de discussion trs intressant sur Hillary et les fministes (_Washington Post Open Forums & Opinions)_ :

Do we need a female President ?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Bon apparemment, ca se corse de + en +. Lisez ca :
Hillary Clinton, des propos qui font polmique

Je n'arrive pas  croire qu'aux USA, ils pensent encore  des trucs pareils. ::evilred::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Bon apparemment, ca se corse de + en +. Lisez ca :
> Hillary Clinton, des propos qui font polmique
> 
> Je n'arrive pas  croire qu'aux USA, ils pensent encore  des trucs pareils.


Bonjour, publicStaticVoidMain,

- Il y a la presse amricaine (et elle a de multiples raisons d'en dcoudre avec Mme Clinton) qui "interprte" les mots et en fait toute une affaire
- il y a les Amricains (les lecteurs) qui n'y voient pas vraiment une "affaire" (le terme employ est mme "non affair"...
- il y a maintenant la barrire dfinitivement mise entre M. Obama et Mme Clinton
- il y a l, malheureusement, ce qui me parait une raison de plus pour aller jusqu' Denver
- il y a enfin l un risque innarrable de drapage des sensibilits..

Cette polmique risque fort de nuire  Mme Clinton... ou ... le contraire...curieusement.

----------


## ucfoutu

Re,

Tiens donc...

On dirait que Laurence Haim a beaucoup de flair...

http://usa2008.blog.canal-plus.com/

----------


## ucfoutu

> pour ceux que a intresse, un forum de discussion trs intressant sur Hillary et les fministes (_Washington Post Open Forums & Opinions)_ :
> 
> Do we need a female President ?


Bonjour, souviron34,

Ce sont malheureusement souvent certains prjugs qui "marquent" l'lectorat (du moins un certain lectorat en nombre suffisant pour faire basculer un rsultat).

Voici ce qu'a par exemple dclar rcemment le Dr Irene Finel-Honigman (trs francophile et ayant tudi en France, elle enseigne  l'universit Columbia et est proche de Mme Clinton),  propos d'une acceptation ventuelle, par Mme Clinton, d'un "arrangement" avec M. Obama (poste de Vice-Prsidente) :

Citation :




> La vice-prsidence ne serait nullement dans son intrt. Le ticket dit de rve est un ticket cauchemar : un Noir et une femme  la fois, c'est trop pour une certaine Amrique. Et l'animosit entre les deux camps est telle qu'on les voit mal se rconcilier. Ce serait un ticket perdant.


Cel traduit beaucoup de choses et rvle certains aspects surprenants mais tellement prsents dans des esprits inavouablement nombreux.

Je l'ai dit quelques messages plus haut : cette lection sera celle de toutes les diivisions ... :8O: 

EDIT : je devine dj le carnage dont nous serons les tmoins ds que sera dcide l'investiture dmocrate (il y a longtemps que l'on connat les sujets qui referont surface). Les USA s'en remettront probablement trs mal... et la presse amricaine, au demeurant considrablement relaye par des blogs de plus en plus nombreux,  en aura la lus lourde responsabilit !

----------


## souviron34

> Re,
> 
> Tiens donc...
> 
> On dirait que Laurence Haim a beaucoup de flair...
> 
> http://usa2008.blog.canal-plus.com/


 :8O:  euh.. Elle a tout faux , oui..

Elle raconte un peu n'importe quoi..

----------


## ucfoutu

> euh.. Elle a tout faux , oui..
> 
> Elle raconte un peu n'importe quoi..



Peut-tre... somme toute... peut-tre...

Seul l'avenir nous le dira... :;): 

EDIT : pour l'instant, on dirait que M. Obama a galement du flair... :;): 

Voici ce qu'il vient de dclarer (en dpit de ce que l'interprtation des propos de Mme Clinton, largement rpandue dans la presse amricaine, a t quelque peu "gnre" par ses partisans) :




> Je ne pense pas qu'il y avait le moindre sous-entendu l-dedans de la part  de Mme Clinton, et je pense que nous devrions laisser cela derrire nous"


Pourquoi, selon toi, souviron34 ? Tu as une ide ? (moi oui... :;): )

----------


## souviron34

desole, ucfoutu, mais t'es pas un prof et je suis pas un eleve..

Je sais tres bien ce qu'Obama a repondu, et pourquoi, et ce qui s'est dit.

Je dis juste que ta Florence machin-truc, en gros, elle raconte n'importe quoi. Les "qu'en diras-t-on" et des journalistes et de ses copines...

----------


## ucfoutu

Ben, souviron34,

Bien sr que non, que je ne suis pas un "prof" et bien sr que non, que tu n'es pas un "lve" !

C'est bien la raison pour laquelle je ne me permets pas de dire que Florence Haim raconte n'importe quoi (et ce d'autant qu'elle n'a jusqu' prsent rien rapport,  ma connaissance, qui ne soit pas vrifiable)....

Je note au passage qu'elle a t la premire  (mme tardivement) comprendre et exposer ce qu'taient ces primaires ... (ses confrres ne semblaient pas en avoir bien saisi les mcanismes).

Il me semble que Florence Haim fait bien son mtier, sans prendre parti.
Qu'ensuite on l'encense lorsque ce qu'elle rapporte plait et qu'on l'incendie dans le cas contraire est une toute autre affaire, pas celle d'une journaliste.
Elle en parle d'ailleurs elle-mme assez souvent ... et il est par ailleurs clair que sa prfrence personnelle est pour M. 
Obama (cel est bien visible malgr les efforts qu'elle fait pour s'en cacher)  ::lol:: 

Et il est vrai que, dans cette fausse "affaire", l'Amricain moyen n'a pas suivi la presse dans ses dbordements. C'est sans doute l'une des deux raisons (car il y en a une autre) qui font que M. Obama s'est empress de faire sa dclaration.

Et je ne me suis pas simplement rfr  ce qu'en a dit Florence Haim (relis-moi ... juste avant que je ne dise d'elle qu'elle avait "du flair"...) ! J'avais les mmes echos, dont celui d'une personne qui m'est trs proche, trs chre,  qui est en poste  Chicago et dont le mtier est ... d'observer et de rapporter, sans prendre parti pour qui que ce soit !... et ... mme  Chicago (fief de M. Obama), l'Amricain moyen ne comprend pas le "ramdam/interprtation" qui a t gnr par et dans la presse... et c'est vrai que le terme de "non strory" est sur toutes les lvres (pas celles de la presse).

Edit :

Pour mmoire :
voil ce que j'en disais, avant que Florence Haim ne s'exprime :




> - Il y a la presse amricaine (et elle a de multiples raisons d'en dcoudre avec Mme Clinton) qui "interprte" les mots et en fait toute une affaire
> - il y a les Amricains (les lecteurs) qui n'y voient pas vraiment une "affaire" (le terme employ est mme "non affair"...
> - il y a maintenant la barrire dfinitivement mise entre M. Obama et Mme Clinton
> - il y a l, malheureusement, ce qui me parait une raison de plus pour aller jusqu' Denver
> - il y a enfin l un risque innarrable de drapage des sensibilits..
> 
> Cette polmique risque fort de nuire  Mme Clinton... ou ... le contraire...curieusement.

----------


## ucfoutu

Re...

Bon, je confirme que l'effet boomerang de cette "affaire" commence  se faire "sentir", au point que la presse cherche maintenant  expliquer comment elle (la presse, pas Mme Clinton) en est arrive l ....
Les Amricains, eux, cherchent  comprendre le comment et le pourquoi de ce coup-l et sont toute oue.

Nouvelles toutes fraiches ... (elles seront "peut-tre", diffrentes demain ? ... ma foi ...)  :;):

----------


## souviron34

je le sais, c'est bien ce que je disais..

Ici ca fait depuis au moins samedi matin ou vendredi soir qu'Obama a fait sa declaration et que c'est plus un petard mouille qu'autre chose...

Ce que je disais ci-dessus...  ::P:

----------


## juvamine

quand on sait que peut etre aucun des deux ne sera prsident des tats-unis...

tout a pour a   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

C'est vraiment n'importe quoi. On dirait la presse franaise qui montait en pingle la moindre bourde de Sgolne Royal.
Voir dans ces propos une allusion  un ventuel assassinant d'Obama c'est de la parano (mme si c'est vrai que certains le redoutent et qu'Obama est le candidat le plus protg de tous les temps).
La moiti de l'lectorat amricain n'tait pas n quand Bobby Kennedy a t assassin, et la moiti de l'autre moiti ne sait mme pas qui c'est...

----------


## ABN84

> Obama est le candidat le plus protg de tous les temps


c'est vrais a? ou y a-t-il un soupon d'exagration l dedans?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> c'est vrais a? ou y a-t-il un soupon d'exagration l dedans?


Sache que ce n'est pas exagr. 
Depuis le dbut de sa campagne, on parlait dj de son assassinat. Pourquoi? 
Il faut encore savoir que dans l'amerique profonde, il existe encore des personnes qui ne sont pas pretes pour ce changement. D'o des fois, leur comportement exagr. 
Et aussi, il y'a aussi le fait que  ses 2 idoles sont Dr King et Kennedy[B].

On a rapport durant la campagne plusieurs incidents quant  sa scurit mais ces vts n'ont pas t mentionns par la presse.

Je ne sais pas si la menace est rlle mais je suis sur d'une chose, c'est que sa candidature nuit  beaucoup et beaucoup prfrent ne pas le voir comme prsident des USA. 
Donc, les SS (Secret Services) sont obligs de renforcer sa scurit.



Et je trouve que cela est grave de parler d'assassiner un candidat prsidentiel.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Puisqu'on parle de Laurence Haim :

obama-exclusif-interview-francaise_politics

----------


## ABN84

je ne dis pas le contraire, je veux juste une con firmation du *"le plus"*

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

http://barackobama.activblog.com/article-242014.html

http://barackobama.activblog.com/article-231523.html

http://barackobama.activblog.com/article-222357.html

Voici les principaux articles que j'ai trouvs  ::):

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Je rappelle que c'est aujourd'hui qu'un comit se runit pour dcider de l'attitude  observer en ce qui concerne la reprsentation des lecteurs de  la Floride et du Michigan....

J'ignore totalement ce que sera cette dcision. Pire : je serais bien embt si je devais trouver une solution "passante"... ::lol:: 

Ce que je vois de faon parfaitemenet claire, par contre, est que, quelle que soit la dcision qui sera prise, elle aura des consquences assez dsastreuses , sauf dans le cas, bien peu probable, o les deux parties intresses ( savoir Mme Clinton et M. Obama) la trouvaient juste !...

Si tel ne devait pas tre le cas (acceptation par les deux parties) ===>> en route pour Dernver de faon quasi certaine.

Et si la dcision prise devait satisfaire Mme Clinton (et par voie de consquence dplaire  M. Obama) ===>> Kif Kif ===>> Denver assur (arithmtiquement)

Seule issue : un compromis bien peu probable satisfaisant les deux !!!

A suivre avec attention.

A demain

----------


## souviron34

bon ben a y est  pour la Floride, et Hillary l'a dans le baba :

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/thefix/?hpid=topnews

et d'aprs le bas de la page, c'est mal parti pour le Michigan aussi  ::aie:: 

Si vous voulez un peu plus clairement l'explication du pourrquoi du comment, c'est ici :
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...l?hpid=topnews

Et la base de tout, c'est que les dcisions du Comit National taient bien avant que la campagne commence...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

La DNC a donc pris la dcision qui tait annonce...




> Ce que je vois de faon parfaitemenet claire, par contre, est que, quelle que soit la dcision qui sera prise, elle aura des consquences assez dsastreuses ...
> Si tel ne devait pas tre le cas (acceptation par les deux parties) ===>> en route pour Dernver de faon quasi certaine.
> .


Je ne crois dans ce cas pas me tromper beaucoup en rptant : "en route vers Denver"... car je ne crois pas que la campagne Clinton a l'intention de ne pas maintenant saisir au vol le mcontentement ainsi provoqu chez les lecteurs dmocrates de la Floride et du Michigan.

Mais il y a pire : le risque d'une contagion parmi les lecteurs amricano-hispaniques de l'ensemble des USA ===>> graves rpercutions lors de l'expression de leurs votes en novembre !

Le bras de fer est  mon sens loin de se terminer et l'unit du parti dmocrate n'a jamais t autant menace !!!..

Ceci tant dit : le problme aurait t exactement le mme s'il en avait t dcid autrement (remplacer hispaniques par autre chose).  :;): 

Ce qui va tre dit et fait  partir de demain sera on ne peut plus intressant.
A suivre avec le maximum d'intrt, donc ...

----------


## Vespasien

> croyez-moi, s'ils l'ont appel La Maison Blanche, le message est clair.


 ::coucou::  Obama 

Je me sauve, maintenant qu'on connait le rsultat final. Reste plus qu'a connaitre le programme du conservateur pour savoir qu'elles actions acheter.

----------


## ucfoutu

Re,

La vraie question est  mon avis celle-ci : de quel ct le train va-t-il drailler, maintenant ? (car je vois mal comment il ne draillerait pas, dornavant ... :8O: )*

Alors ?

Drailler mal ou drailler encore plus mal ?

Il est trs malheureux que la question ne se pose que si tardivement aux dmocrates, qui sont en train, invitablement, d'ajouter une division de plus  celles qui taient dj prsentes (j'en ai parl plus haut). Mais... qu'auraient-ils pu faire d'autre, en vrit ? ... manaaaarf !

Certains responsables du parti dmocrate ont dclar qu'une investiture devra de toutes manires tre dcide cette semaine ! Or ce sont les mmes qui, en ce qui concerne la Floride et le Michigan, ont insist sur le fait que les rgles avaient t clairement tablies dans ces deux tats et que les rgles ne devaient jamais tre transgresses ! Oublieraient-ils une autre rgle encore plus claire ? Etrange ...

Je ne vois rien qui permette une investiture, si le nombre des dlgus "normaux" ncessaire n'est pas atteint, de tenir compte d'une "intention affiche" des super dlgus avant la convention de Denver !...
Je rappelle la rgle : les super dlgus sont totalement libres de leur choix et peuvent  tout moment changer d'avis, et ce jusqu'au vote dcisif ( Denver) !!!!  :;): 

Stange, is not it ?

----------


## souviron34

je trouve quand mme (_et je ne suis pas le seul_), pour le moins trange et "unfairplay" de vouloir se battre (_pour le ct Clinton_) sur le Michigan, alors que le nom d'Obama ne figurait mme pas sur les bulletins.. Si ils appelent a "du fair play"  et "respecter la dmocratie", a dmarre mal  ::roll::   ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, les 2 camps sont d'accord avec le partage qu'il y a eu pour la Floride..

----------


## ucfoutu

Ils auraient d recommencer les lections en Floride et au Michigan ...
Cela cote certes cher (trs cher...) , mais les prolongations jusqu' Denver risquent finalement de coter encore plus cher ... et les donateurs commencent  se sentir un peu dmotivs...

----------


## souviron34

oui je suis assez d'accord, au moins pour le Michigan (_puisqu'Obama_ _n'tait pas sur les bulletins_)..

Pour la Floride, je trouve que la solution est somme toute pas si mauvaise : ils tiennent compte des votes et de la rpartition, c'est juste le poids total qui est divis par 2.  Rapport Qualit/prix, c'est pas si mal.

Mais pour le Michigan, je suis d'accord qu'ils auraient d recommencer (_quoique ils veulent aussi faire passer le message que les Etats doivent suivre la loi du Parti, et pas "free for all"_)

----------


## ABN84

ce qui a t predit depuis le debut de cette guerre fratricide commence  se concretiser:



> Harriet Christian, une militante pro Hillary Clinton, s'nerve aprs la dcision du parti dmocrate sur la Floride et le Michigan, conduisant de fait  exclure Hillary de la course  la prsidentielle.
> _"Je ne suis pas fire d'tre une femme amricaine. Je suis de New-york city, tat d'hillary, la meilleure candidate qui puisse avoir. Et les dmocrates foutent cette lection en l'air pour quoi? un noir inadquat!! ... je peux tre appele blanche mais je peux pas les appeler "blacks" ce n'est pas mon Amrique c'est une galit pour tout le monde et c'est l'heure qu'on se lev pour a. Je ne suis pas une citoyenne de seconde zone et que les dmocrates aillent se faire foutre.... J'ai une news pour vous tous, McCain sera le prochain prsident des Etats-Unis"._

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, einstein84 

Ce ne sont l que les paroles d'une militante et il ne convient pas de gnraliser hativement ...(tous les Amricains ne pensent heureusement pas ainsi).

Il reste par contre vrai que le pourcentage "pressenti" de dsertions (de 20 % au dpart) risque de passer  25 %, faisant ainsi compltement basculer les choses.

Je l'ai dit plus haut : ce duel a gnr des divisions de toutes sortes : 
- race
- sexe
- tranches d'ge
- taille, importance et localisation des tats
- classes ("cols bleus" et "diplms)
- religion
entre autres..

et maintenant : ressentiment des  hispano-Amricains !

----------


## souviron34

> et maintenant : ressentiment des  hispano-Amricains !


surtout que c'est totalement stupide puisque PortoRico ne participe pas  l'lection  
 :8O:

----------


## ucfoutu

Puerto Rico ne participera en effet pas  l'lection prsidentielle, mais il est rvlateur d'un tat d'esprit.
On y attendait une victoire de Mme Clinton, mais avec un pourcentage plus petit.
Pourquoi est-il all plus haut ? Il y a lieu de penser que c'est en grande partie  en raison de la dcision de la DNC.
Pourcentage rvlateur de quoi ? ==>> d'un ressentiment qui s'exprimera vraisemblablement l o les votes des hispano-Amricains seront, eux,  "compts". Et ce : assurment, pour qui les connat suffisamment ...( ils n'aiment pas qu'on les prenne, mme en raison de l'application de "rgles", pour des "demi-portions" ... et le feront probablement savoir  :;): ). Ils ont un dicton bien connu : "Quien no llora no mama", qu'ils n'hsitent jamais  appliquer !

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

C'est confirm, elle abandonne ce soir. La nouvelle vient de tomber :
  Clinton set to concede delegate race to Obama

----------


## souviron34

et c'est rfut 
http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/abc...y_obama_080603

----------


## ucfoutu

Je suggre la patience, jusqu' ce que la candidate concerne s'exprime elle-mme...
Elle est seule  connatre ses intentions relles et attend  mon avis les rsultats de cette nuit, pour y "dceler" une ventuelle volution qui la conduirait  observer une attitude ou l'autre (je parle bien d'volution et non de victoires, qu'elle n'aura normalement pas et ne s'attend certes pas  avoir dans les deux tats concerns par les primaires d'aujourd'hui).

----------


## souviron34

some tide has begun :

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/the-t...endorsers.html

----------


## souviron34

and amplifying ;-)

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/the-t...an_a_rush.html


et ce que je disais le ... 5 et 20 fvrier est confirm , hein ucfoutu  ::P: 

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/the-t...ider_vp_s.html


http://www.newsweek.com/id/133249


du 5 Fvrier :



> Et hier soir, mme publiquement en plaisantant, les 2 commenaient  parler d'un "ticket" mixte (prsident + vice-prsident : Clinton/Obama ou Obama/Clinton), ce qui l craserait sans doute haut la main les vellits rpublicaines....





> Je me garderais de faire des pronostics dans cette affaire !
> Mme les plus avertis ne s'y risquent pas .... et pour cause ...





> Edit :  moins d'un miracle (un dsistement ?), il y a maintenant trs peu de chances pour que la convention dmocrate de Denver ne soit pas, comme je le crains depuis le dbut de cette discussion, le thtre d'une lutte sans merci risquant fort de faire clater le parti dmocrate. Et (je le rpte) ce dchirement n'arrangera personne (dmocrate ou non) ...





> Un "arrangement" de ce type
> est prcisment ce  quoi travaille le leader des dmocrates, mais dans l'tat actuel des choses, il ne semble pas russir  convaincre...
> 
> Ce serait donc presque un miracle et il serait le bienvenu pour tous.
> 
> Tout donne donc pour l'instant   penser que les choses ne se rgleront pas avant Denver, en aot ...
> 
> Es-tu par ailleurs conscient de ce qu'un tel "arrangement"/dsistement ne pourrait se faire sans un marchandage important, lui-mme nuisible et susceptible de gnrer, au moment de l'lection prsidentielle, des basculements et des abstentions ?





> je te trouve un peu noir, quand meme (si j'ose dire )
> 
> Pourquoi etre si pessimiste ?
> 
> Meme si tes convictions ne sont pas de ce bord, pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas "desistement" a l'amiable ?
> 
> D'autant plus que vu les succes respectifs, et vu les propositions deja faites par les 2 candidats pas dimanche dernier, mais le dimanche avant, l'idee d'un "ticket" bicephale avec l'un ET l'autre est deja la...





> Pessimiste ?
> 
> Non ! 
> ...
> - je m'en tiens uniquement  une analyse de probabilits ... et j'observe, c'est tout (j'coute galement ce qui me vient aux oreilles depuis les USA... bien nvidemment...)
> 
> Un arrangement sous forme de "ticket "? OK ... mais qui est prt  donner le "ticket"  l'autre et  quel prix ? Bicphale, dis-tu ? les Amricains dtestent l'eau tide ... (elle n'est jamais la mme que froide ni que chaude...). Alors ? qui lche quelle conviction et quel enjeu, dans cette "bicphalit" (qui n'existe au demeurant pas au niveau d'une candidature  la prsidentielle) ?... Plus grave : plus les choses tardent, plus les critiques mutuelles seront acerbes et moins un "partage" sera raisonnablement envisageable (et encore moins buvable, maintenant).
> ...
> Fais donc comme moi : observe et voil ... (en essayant d'oublier toute passion personnelle...).
> ...


(ou tu devenait quelque peu hautain, mon cher ;-)




> juste pour te dire, a propos du ticket, qu'ils l'ont tous les 2 publiquement envisage lors du debat televise dont je parlais d'il y a une semaine 1/2....
> 
> En plaisantant, mais il n'empeche ...



et pour finir un clin d'oeil amical , ucfoutu :




> Selon un observateur en lequel j'ai la plus grande confiance (ma propre fille, en gnral trs avise et "coute") depuis Chicago, Obamma perdrait en ce moment quelques lecteurs et la partie s'annonce donc trs serre entre lui et Hillary Clinton qui, de son ct, semble progresser...


comme quoi, les "observateurs aviss et couts" se trompent, que ce soit dans l'quipe de Bush, en France, ou ailleurs  :;):

----------


## souviron34

et quelque chose de trs profond :




> But the first African American nominee of a major party was pushed to the finish line not by the big names of his party but by the unknowns: Florida Democratic National Committee Member Diane Glasser, Delaware Secretary of State Harriet Windsor, Delaware Democratic Chair John Daniello and Delaware Democratic National Committee member Rhett Ruggerio, District of Columbia DNC member Ben Johnson, California DNC member Kamil Hasan and Tina Abbott, Secretary-Treasurer of the Michigan AFL-CIO.


avec une explication plus en profondeur du journal canadien Globe And Mail :

Where Clinton's Campaign Went Wrong

----------


## souviron34

ok it's over folks !!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, souviron34,

Ne te semble-t-il pas que tu vas un peu trop vite ?

Si Mme Clinton ne prend finalement pas la dcision d'annoncer elle-mme son abandon (et rien ne permet pour l'instant de l'affirmer), ce ne sera que lors de la Convention de Denver que pourra tre dsign le candidat investi par le parti dmocrate....

Pour l'instant :
- on ne peut parler qu'au futur 
- pour parler au prsent, il faudrait l'abandon dclar de Mme Clinton

Excuse-moi, mais je continue  me garder, tant que l'on ne connatra pas les intentions de Mme Clinton, de faire (mme si tout laisse entendre que Mme Clinton est prte  abandonner) la moindre prvision  ce propos...

Elle a pour l'instant dit qu'elle allait "rflchir" et se concerter avec ses partisans et son parti. Ma traduction : elle va peser le pour et le contre (pour ses propres intrts et en fonction de ses vises futures   :;): ) de chaque attitude possible, tout en continuant  s'efforcer de convaincre le parti dmocrate qu'elle serait la meilleure face  Mc Cain.

Mais attendons, donc ... attendons ... :;): 

EDIT : si les choses avaient t si claires, rien n'aurait empch Mme Clinton (tout, au contraire, l'y aurait engage)  montrer immdiatement un empressement  l'unit. Elle ne l'a pas fait ? ===>> elle "cogite" donc ... ou est en train de marchander ... ou n'a pas encore arrt l'orientation de sa future vie politique ... (Elle pse le "pour" et le "contre", sonde et ...est capable de tout et de son contraire...).

Une chose reste certaine : si elle ne prend pas elle-mme la dcision de" "cder le pas", la nomination (je parle de l'investiture officielle, pas de "selon toute probabilit et logique "...) ne pourra pas se faire avant un vote  Denver ! Et dans un tel cas, il est prvisible que le candidat rpublicain (investi, en ce qui le concerne) posera sans cesse cette question fondamentale chaque fois que  M. Obama voudra prtendre tre son adversaire  ::lol:: 

Re EDIT : en fait, Mme Clinton sait qu'elle vaut trs cher et M. Obama sait qu'il ne peut gagner sans elle (les derniers sondages tendent  montrer qu'un partrisan sur 4 - soit 25 % - de Mme Clinton serait maintenant prt  voter pour M. Mc Cain ...). Parralllement, les partisans et collaborateurs de M. Obama ne voient pas, eux, d'un bon oeil le partage d'un lit ...
Les ngociations sont dans ce cas ce qu'elle sont ... forcment pres et pas ncessairement fructifres ... ni mme rellement "orientes" de manire dfinitive.

----------


## Keihilin

> Ne te semble-t-il pas que tu vas un peu trop vite ?
> 
> Si Mme Clinton ne prend finalement pas la dcision d'annoncer elle-mme son abandon (et rien ne permet pour l'instant de l'affirmer), ce ne sera que lors de la Convention de Denver que pourra tre dsign le candidat investi par le parti dmocrate....


D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, non seulement Obama a atteint le seuil critique en terme de dlgus, mais en plus les super-dlgus se sont finalement exprims et se sont rallier  lui.
Il pourrait y avoir un retournement de situation et Clinton a peut tre raison de ne pas baisser pavillon trop tt, mais en tant pragmatique, je ne pense pas qu'elle puisse attendre mieux qu'un poste de vice-prsidente.





> Elle a pour l'instant dit qu'elle allait "rflchir" et se concerter avec ses partisans et son parti. Ma traduction : elle va peser le pour et le contre (pour ses propres intrts et en fonction de ses vises futures  ) de chaque attitude possible, tout en continuant  s'efforcer de convaincre le parti dmocrate qu'elle serait la meilleure face  Mc Cain.


C'est clair ! Il doit y avoir en ce moment de grosses prises de tte pour dterminer quelle attitude adopter afin de maximiser les chances de Clinton dans 4 (ou 8) ans...




> Re EDIT : en fait, Mme Clinton sait qu'elle vaut trs cher et M. Obama sait qu'il ne peut gagner sans elle (les derniers sondages tendent  montrer qu'un partrisan sur 4 - soit 25 % - de Mme Clinton serait maintenant prt  voter pour M. Mc Cain ...).


Tu as un lien vers ces sondages ?
Cela m'intresse parce que j'ai rgulirement des nouvelles des US faisant cho d'une certaine "insouciance"; d'une ide que finalement n'importe quel candidat dmocrate passerait face  n'importe quel candidat rpublicain tant les amricains en bavent aprs 8 ans de "bushisme"...
Mme si ces nouvelles ne sont sans doute pas reprsentatives, je suis passablement estomaqu que des partisans de Clinton puissent se rsigner  voter McCain...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,
non : je ne vois pas comment M Obama a runi  ce jour les  2118 expressions valides ncessaires !
Compter avant Denver les intentions exprimes  par les super dlgus n'ayant par ailleurs aucune lgitimit (conformment aux rgles du parti dmocrate), il est trange de dclarer que M. Obama a t investi. Il ne pourrait l'tre officiellement avant Denver qu'en cas de dsistement volontaire de Mme Clinton.
Dans l'tat actuel des choses, M. Obama s'est autoproclam investi, c'est techniquement tout ... 

Pour ce qui est des prises de tte, je partage ton avis. C'est l une chose fort vidente. Il y a toutefois un autre thme de rflexion, selon moi (mais j'attends...  :;): )

Quant au reste, je vais fouiller les sondages amricains, mais mme les commentateurs franais en ont encore parl ce matin mme ...

Voil .

Une fois de plus, je suggre d'tre patient et d'attendre la fin des rflexions de Mme Clinton.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Obama probable candidat dmocrate  la prsidence des tats-Unis


 
Hillary Clinton : aprs l'chec, l'heure du bilan


Clinton's White House dream draws to an end

----------


## Keihilin

> non : je ne vois pas comment M Obama a runi  ce jour les  2118 expressions valides ncessaires !


Ben selon ceci : http://projects.washingtonpost.com/2...s/delegates/d/

M. Obama est crdit de 2154 dlgus...

----------


## ucfoutu

Je suggre la lecture attentive de cette dpche de ce matin :

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0...3@7-291,0.html

on y lit, entre autres :




> Trs remonts contre M. Obama, de nombreux militants dclarent qu'ils voteront pour le rpublicain John McCain. D'autres sont plus calmes  l'ide de voir Barack Obama reprsenter le parti dmocrate dans la bataille prsidentielle. "Je voterai certainement dmocrate, quoi qu'il en soit. Mais j'aimerais qu'ils soient tous les deux dans la course",


Reste  voir quelle sera  l'volution du nombre des "remonts".

Reste  voir si Mme Clinton veut ou non d'un ticket Obama (mais galement si les supporters d'Obama veulent rellement d'un tel ticket... et ... reste encore autrre chose  :;): 

Voir par ailleurs ce que j'ai eu l'occasion de rpondre  einstein84 hier (en ce qui concerne notamment les divisions multiples)

----------


## Kenji

Hum...J'ai entendu parler du fait que Mme Clinton allait se mettre en pause sans se dsister en attendant septembre ce qui lui permettrait de conserver ses dons et de se proposer comme candidate au cas ou la campagne solo de M Obama se passerait mal.

Info..Intox...

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Discours de Barack Obama a St Paul

----------


## souviron34

> Trs remonts contre M. Obama, de nombreux militants dclarent qu'ils voteront pour le rpublicain John McCain


et si tu lis les blogs sur place, ceux-l sont en train de se faire "blaster" par normmment de monde (y compris des femmes de la mme gnration que Clinton, et fministes) (voir d'ailleurs hier certaines annonces de super-dlgu(es) qui voteront pour Obama).

Et a m'tonnerait trs fort qu'ils tiennent longtemps sur la dception, par rapport aux politiques extrmement diffrentes et qu'on va enfin voir exposes rellement...

----------


## ucfoutu

Je crois vraiment que ce que je suggre (la patience) est ici de mise. :;): 

Elle permettra d'y voir plus clair, tant en ce qui concerne les intentions de Mme Clinton que celles des lecteurs dmocrates, non ?
Les super dlgus, c'est autre chose et, pour eux, c'est le parti qui est essentiel, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la totalit  des lecteurs dmocrates (je dis bien la totalit... et c'est le pourcentage, mme minoritaire, de dsertions ventuelles qui est important).

Les blogs, c'est bien connu, sont en grande majorit lancs et suivis par les partisans inconditionnels (et ce ne sont certes pas ceux-l qui risquent de dserter).

EDIT : ceux qui s'intressent aux sondages pourront analyser celui-ci, fait le 3 juin 2008, et s'attarder sur les intentions de vote exprimes par affiliation  un parti.... :;): 

http://www.surveyusa.com/electionpolls.aspx

----------


## souviron34

> ..ce qui n'est pas le cas de la totalit  des lecteurs dmocrates (je dis bien la totalit... et c'est le pourcentage, mme minoritaire, de dsertions ventuelles qui est important).
> 
> Les blogs, c'est bien connu, sont en grande majorit lancs et suivis par les partisans inconditionnels (et ce ne sont certes pas ceux-l qui risquent de dserter).
> 
> EDIT : ceux qui s'intressent aux sondages pourront analyser celui-ci, fait le 3 juin 2008, et s'attarder sur les intentions de vote exprimes par affiliation  un parti....
> 
> http://www.surveyusa.com/electionpolls.aspx


et les sondages sont fait sur 1073 ou 875 personnes .. Wouaouahhh !!! super la prcision pour environ 200 millions d'lecteurs  ::P:

----------


## ucfoutu

Les sondages sont toujours ainsi faits, mme en France ...

Ils ne peuvent jamais tre exacts, mais ce qui est intressant et toujours vrai, c'est l'volution des intentions exprimes  :;): . Je ne regarde en ce qui me concerne que cel : l'volution des sondages, le reste important peu ...

Mais voici un petit expos concernant les marges d'erreurs induites en fonction du nombre des personnes sondes :




> la marge derreur est la mme quelle que soit la taille de la population dont on recherche  connatre lopinion. Autrement dit, si lon souhaite obtenir la mme prcision, il faut interroger autant de personnes pour connatre lopinion des Franais que celle des seuls Orlanais. La marge derreur ne dcrot pas proportionnellement au nombre de personnes interroge : elle est dun maximum de plus ou moins 4,5% pour 500 enquts, 3,2% pour 1000, 2,2% pour 2000 mais encore 1,6% pour 4000.
> 
> La marge derreur varie aussi en fonction de la rpartition des rponses. Ainsi, pour 1000 personnes interroges, elle sera de plus ou moins 3,2% si la rponse obtenue est de 50% mais seulement de plus ou moins 2,5% si elle est de 20 ou 80% et mme de plus ou moins 0,9% si elle est de 2 ou 98%.

----------


## souviron34

a nice disenchanted story about Hillary by a feminist explaining some moves :

How Hillary Clinton lost meand a generation of young voters

and, as usual, the readers's comment on the Washington Post's Trail :

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/the-t...l?hpid=topnews

----------


## souviron34

et en direct :




> Posted at 07:40 PM ET, 06/ 4/2008
> ABC Reports Clinton to Drop Out Friday
> ABC News is reporting that Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton (N.Y.) will bow to the inevitable and formally end her bid for the Democratic presidential nomination on Friday.
> 
> The Fix HAS NOT been able to independently confirm this report -- though not for lack of trying. 
> 
> We'll stay on top of this story throughout the night.


source : Washington Post

and at CNN :




> 09:01 PM
> Developing Story : Hillary Clinton's campaign confirms she will be host an event Saturday to thank her backers and express support for Barack Obama.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

c'est report  samedi et nous ne savons pas encore avec exactitude ce qu'elle va dclarer et/ou annoncer ....  :;):

----------


## Garulfo

> [...]
> Mais voici un petit expos concernant les marges d'erreurs induites en fonction du nombre des personnes sondes :


Il manque des morceaux  ton texte.
Car la phrase  la marge derreur est la mme quelle que soit la taille de la population dont on recherche  connatre lopinion.  a un contre-exemple vident qui montre que la marge d'erreur varie selon la taille de la population si la taille du groupe cible est constant : si tu interroges 10 personnes et que ta population est de 10, ta marge d'erreur n'est pas la mme que si tu interroges 10 personnes prises au hasard sur 6 milliards d'habitant... C'est trivial. 

La marge d'erreur varie aussi selon les questions... mais ceci est souvent non quantifiable. En politique, il est habituel de retoucher les chiffres aprs coup selon le  contexte ...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour garulfo,

- ce n'est pas "mon" texte (mais une citation)

- Un sondage est un sondage. Il se fait sur un panel.
- Le sondage ultime (avec le panel le plus complet possible) s'appelle vote

----------


## ABN84

Je reajit juste sur cette histoire de sondage.
comme dit ucfoutu, si on veut avoir un resultat parfaitement exact, il faut interroger tout la population. par contre, aussi paradoxale que a puisse paraiter, moi meme j'ai mis du temps  comprendre, un sondage sur 20% de la population donnera un resultat plus proche de la realit qu'un sondage fait sur 80%. c'est pas moi qui le dit mais les lois des statistiques et des probabilits. en gros pour que le sondage soit significatif de la population, il ne faut pas que le nombre de sonds soit trop proche de celui de la population. Pour simplifier, avec 80% de la population t'as plus de risque que les individus sonds ne soient choisis alatoirement et donc repartis d'une facon homogene dans la population qu'avec 20% de la population.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Clinton va soutenir Obama

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, publicStaticVoidMain,

Elle a annonc qu'elle mettrait tout en oeuvre dans ce sens et je pense qu'elle ira dans ce sens ou en donnera au moins l'impression  :;): 
Reste  savoir :
- sous quelle forme elle le fera
- ce qu'elle dira ou annoncera de ce qu'elle entend (en ce qui la concerne seule) continuer, arrter ou modifier

Je suppose qu'elle est seule, jusqu' prsent,  savoir ce qu'elle va dire exactement. Dans le cas contraire, quel serait en effet l'intrt d'un "discours" dont la teneur exacte serait dvoile et diffuse  l'avance ?
That's the question  :;): 

Il convient donc  mon sens d'attendre, d'couter, d'anayser la forme et le fonds (au second degr)  de tout ce qu'elle dira. Il conviendra par ailleurs de tendre galement une oreille sur (paradoxalement) ... ce qu'elle ne dira pas... :;): 

Gardons-nous de "faire" ici le discours  sa place.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

http://usa2008.blog.canal-plus.com/

----------


## souviron34

mais il y a mieux :

http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/06/...rap/index.html

et le mail envoy directement par Hillary  ses supporters cet aprs-midi :

http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2008/ima...ton.letter.pdf

----------


## Garulfo

> - Le sondage ultime (avec le panel le plus complet possible) s'appelle vote


Mme pas... certains ne votant pas  ::mrgreen::  
C'est plutt un recensement qui constitue le sondage le plus complet. 

Je sais bien que ce n'tait pas toi qui l'avait crit: c'tait ton texte dans le sens o tu l'avais post... et je te faisais remarquer qu'il en manquait un morceau pour tre complet.

----------


## Garulfo

> Je reajit juste sur cette histoire de sondage.
> comme dit ucfoutu, si on veut avoir un resultat parfaitement exact, il faut interroger tout la population. par contre, aussi paradoxale que a puisse paraiter, moi meme j'ai mis du temps  comprendre, un sondage sur 20% de la population donnera un resultat plus proche de la realit qu'un sondage fait sur 80%. c'est pas moi qui le dit mais les lois des statistiques et des probabilits. en gros pour que le sondage soit significatif de la population, il ne faut pas que le nombre de sonds soit trop proche de celui de la population. Pour simplifier, avec 80% de la population t'as plus de risque que les individus sonds ne soient choisis alatoirement et donc repartis d'une facon homogene dans la population qu'avec 20% de la population.


En quoi choisir 80% de la population fait que tu as plus de chance de ne pas les tirer au hasard ?  Encore une fois, il y a un contre exemple vident contre le fait de dire qu'augmenter l'chantillon mne  une plus grande marge d'erreur : comment justifier que si tu sondes 99% de la population tu as une marge plus petite que 10% ? Comment justifier que si tu sondes la population moins 1 tu as une marge plus petite ? J'aimerais voir une telle dmonstration tiens.

Si tu fais un vrai tirage au hasard (tu mets 100000 petits boules contenant des noms dans une bote brasse suffisamment longtemps) sonder 80% ne diminue pas le risque. CE que tu remets en cause c'est la mthode de slection et non le fait que l'chantillon ne doit pas tre trop gros. Ne confonds pas  :;):

----------


## ABN84

je n'ai qu'une chose  dire: faut regarder un livre de statistiques.

----------


## alexrtz

> je n'ai qu'une chose  dire: faut regarder un livre de statistiques.


Ouais, et aprs faut l'ouvrir et le lire, parce que le regarder, a risque de pas tre suffisant :p (je sais, c'est par l ---> [])

----------


## souviron34

> Il convient donc  mon sens d'attendre, d'couter, d'anayser la forme et le fonds (au second degr)  de tout ce qu'elle dira. Il conviendra par ailleurs de tendre galement une oreille sur (paradoxalement) ... ce qu'elle ne dira pas...


mme si, comme il est vraisemblable, elle continue  dire que 'elle "suspendra" sa campagne et ne se retirera pas purement et simplement, ses plus gros "backers" financiers (dont le plus gros) ont dit hier dans des entrevues qu'ils ne la soutiendraient plus, et que c'tait Obama.

De plus, si tu suis les blogs et les sondages, une fois la premire raction de dception passe, environ 85% mini des gens ayant vot pour elle dfendent Obama maintenant.  ET, et c'est un immense ET, un bon nombre de rpublicains modrs sont de plus en plus attir par Obama.

On verra, mais comme en plus McCain a propos des dbats publics ensemble, et que les talents de l'un et de l'autre ne sont pas comparables de ce ct, on sent vraiment comme une vague de fond en train se se prparer...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

J'attends patiemment qu'elle se soit exprime (demain, donc) elle-mme...
Il n'y aura peut-tre pas de surprise, mais il pourrait y en avoir une...
J'attends donc ... et analyserai avec calme et soin chacun de ses mots...

Remonte quelques (nombreux) "posts" plus haut, souviron34... :;): 
Je n'exclus maintenant rien et me prpare  tout et  son contraire ...

----------


## Garulfo

> je n'ai qu'une chose  dire: faut regarder un livre de statistiques.


Oui... et il faut bien le lire, et ne pas balancer des faits  la lgre quand on parle  un mathmaticien.

----------


## ABN84

> Oui... et il faut bien le lire, et ne pas balancer des faits  la lgre quand on parle  un mathmaticien.


bon, ta certitude semble inebranlable. je suis moi meme sur de ce que j'avance. Alors ce dialogue, si dialogue il y a, ne mene  rien. autant arreter alors.
Au fait, les arguments d'autorit n'ont jammais constitu une preuve d'autant plsu que personne ne peut verifier votre qualit de mathematicien.

----------


## gusgus

> bon, ta certitude semble inebranlable. je suis moi meme sur de ce que j'avance. Alors ce dialogue, si dialogue il y a, ne mene  rien. autant arreter alors.
> Au fait, les arguments d'autorit n'ont jammais constitu une preuve d'autant plsu que personne ne peut verifier votre qualit de mathematicien.


N'etant pas sur de la rponse,j'ai demander a un prof de fac et a un prof de prepas,et ils m'ont rpondus que non,avec 80% la marge d'erreur est plus petite.

----------


## souviron34

pour ceux qui veulent du direct, Hillary fera son discours dans 45 min (sans doute "live" sur CNN)

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, souviron34,

Merci, mais c'est le texte crit en anglais  (transcrit), que j'analyserai avec calme et  froid, qui m'intresse, pas vraiment le direct.

----------


## souviron34

what a b.tch !!

"I suspend my candidacy"

a me rappelle le PS  ::roll::

----------


## ucfoutu

> what a b.tch !!
> 
> "I suspend my candidacy"


Si tu as le texte avant moi, tu peux en signaler le lien, s'il te plait ?

Pour le reste (le qualificatif) : c'est pire, je le crains ...
confession : j'aurais prfr qu'elle abandonne vraiment totalement et franchement (je perdais un peu la face, certes, mais ce qu'elle fait l est malsain...)

----------


## souviron34

> Si tu as le texte avant moi, tu peux en signaler le lien, s'il te plait ?
> 
> Pour le reste (le qualificatif) : c'est pire, je le crains ...
> confession : j'aurais prfr qu'elle abandonne vraiment totalement et franchement (je perdais un peu la face, certes, mais ce qu'elle fait l est malsain...)


CNN live  ::mrgreen::  (sur le net) (mais c'est fini  ::P: )


bon le reste est ok..

Mais a, oui, moi aussi j'eusses prfr qu'elle abandonne purement et simplement... malsain est le mot

----------


## Garulfo

> N'etant pas sur de la rponse,j'ai demander a un prof de fac et a un prof de prepas,et ils m'ont rpondus que non,avec 80% la marge d'erreur est plus petite.


[HS] encore une fois, il suffit de constater qu'avec 100% de population la marge d'erreur est nul pour dire qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'en augmenter l'chantillon a ne diminue pas la marge -_- Donc c'est une vidence. L'argument d'Einstein84 portait sur la manire de tirer l'chantillon, mme s'il n'a pas compris que c'tait l son point. Et ceci est lgitime.[/HS]

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, garulfo,

on va laisser de ct cette histoire d'chantillonnage, si tu le veux bien...
Je vais vous mettre d'accord tous les deux et on en finira.
L'chantillonnage est un art et n'est adroit que si l'on possde une liste,  tablie pralablement au cours des annes antrieures, parmi laquelle on va "tirer" l'chantillon. Les mthodes sont varies et nombreuses. 
Il est clair que si l'on fait une analogie avec les mathmatiques (examen des extrmes), on aurait tendance  penser que plus l'chantillon est plthorique, moins la marge d'erreur est leve, puisque un chantillon de la totalit est infiniment plus valable qu'un chantillon de 0 personne !!!
Mais il est galement clair que :
- il n'est pas possible d'interroger la totalit
- ds que l'chantillon est trop plthorique, on diminue les chances d'une relle reprsentation (s'carter, en fait, de certains reflets de groupes, de lieux, de tranches, etc...) car s'il est dj difficile de faire un panel "valable" avec un nombre x de personnes, il est encore plus difficile d'y parvenir ( l'aide d'un tirage uniquement alatoire) avec, par exemple, 70% de la population... et si le tirage n'est pas uniquement alatoire, le risque est encore plus grand.

Allez ! on clot ?

Merci.

----------


## souviron34

> Si tu as le texte avant moi, tu peux en signaler le lien, s'il te plait ?.)


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/1125290.stm

oops c'est celui de mardi soir  ::oops::

----------


## souviron34

ok voici le rel de samedi :

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...l?hpid=topnews

----------


## Garulfo

> Bonjour, garulfo,
> 
> [...]
> Il est clair que* si l'on fait une analogie avec les mathmatiques* (examen des extrmes),
> [...]
> - ds que l'chantillon est trop plthorique, on diminue les chances d'une relle reprsentation (s'carter, en fait, de certains reflets de groupes, de lieux, de tranches, etc...) car s'il est dj difficile de faire un panel "valable" avec un nombre x de personnes, il est encore plus difficile d'y parvenir (* l'aide d'un tirage uniquement alatoire*) avec, par exemple, 70% de la population... et si le tirage n'est pas uniquement alatoire, le risque est encore plus grand.
> [...]


Les statistiques sont une science mathmatique. Donc plus qu'une analogie on parle de mathmatique. Je ne parlais que de mathmatique... pas de la pseudo science qui n'en mrite pas le nom qu'on voit parfois et que dnoncait Souviron  un moment. Tu dis donc partiellement ce que j'ai dit: c'est le systme de slection (tri au hasard) qui pose problme, pas le fait que l'augmentation de la population entrane une augmentation de la marge d'erreur, ce qui est une aberration si on part du principe que la mthode de slection est correcte. Donc, par contre, contrairement  ce que tu dis si la mthode est un tirage alatoire le panel est compltement valide et trs fiable. Le problme est que la mthode n'est que rarement alatoire lorsqu'on a un grand nombre de personne. Et ceci devrait connu des informaticiens car il faut alors recourir  un ordinateur (on ne peut faire le tirage  la main de manire pratique) et il n'existe pas de bonne mthode assurant un vrai hasard  100%. Les instituts de sondage n'utilise justement pas souvent de mthode de tirage purement alatoire qui garantit une vraie reprsentation. Dix personnes tires au hasard sont mieux statistiquement (comprendre : mathmatiquement) que 100 partiellement choisies pour tre reprsentative ! 
Ceci sans compter les retouches effectues par les  experts  lorsque ce sont des rsultats qui touchent la politique.  :;): 

En tout cas... tu as raison: on ferait mieux de clore ce sujet qui n'est pas pertinent dans la discussion.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonsoir,

Premire lecture (encore  chaud... la seconde sera plus complte) :

- Mme Clinton incite  soutenir M. Obama afin que soient concrtiss ... ses propres voeux (ceux qu'ELLE a exprims au cours de SA campagne...). Elle y revient et y revient inlassablement.
Elle fait en quelque sorte une espce d'inventaire de ce qu'elle proposait, que ne proposait pas M. Obama ... tout en disant qu'il faut le soutenir si l'on veut voir aboutir ce qu'ELLE proposait...
- Mme Clinton parle certes des difficults, qu'a surmontes "en partie" cette campagne, en matire d'aspects sgrgationnistes, mais insiste nettement plus sur la sgrgation touchant les femmes que sur la sgrgation raciale.
- Mme Clinton "suspend" sa campagne, mais ne l'arrte pas.

Mes sentiments, encore " chaud" ?
- elle "lie" M. Obama, dans la perspective d'checs, dont elle le rendra alors responsable.
- elle prsente d'elle-mme une image unitaire, mais.... son discours tend  forcer la main ... dans un esprit qui n'est pas celui (la campagne de M. Obama) d'une Amrique diffrente...
Dans le mme temps, son insistance  appeler  l'unit derrire M. Obama (comme une leon bien rcite) est  mon sens un message pass ("on me force  vous dire la chose, alors la voil dite... vous comprenez ?"). Surtout qu'immdiatement aprs, elle "tend"  dire ce que devrait faire M. Obama (conduire son propre plan,  elle, d'action !...)
- elle prpare tout simplement 2012 !!! (oserais-je dire qu'elle souhaite par avance l'chec de celui qu'elle "soutient" ?)... J'ose...et remarque son insistance  rappeler qu'elle rassemblait 18 millions d'lecteurs... (valable galement dans la perspective de Denver)...

- elle n'a pas ferm la porte vers Denver ... et je ne jurerais pas qu'elle ne sera pas  l'afft de boulettes ventuelles. Je ne jurerais pas, non plus, qu'elle continuera  agir, par personnes interposes au besoin, auprs des super dlgus, jusqu'au vote  Denver !!!

Mais ce n'est que ma raction  chaud... le reste pour demain...

Bonne nuit.

EDIT : en me relisant ce matin et tout en restant dans une raction qui n'est pas encore celle d'une lecture " froid", je m'aperois de ce que j'ai oubli de parler d'un autre aspect du discours de Mme Clinton (qui sait que tous les membres de la campagne de M. Obama ne voient pas d'un bon oeil une "place" importante faite  Mme Clinton) : "l'inventaire" fait de ce qu'elle proposait,  suivi de son affirmation de ce que la ralisation de tels voeux ne pourrait se faire sans SA participation active, tend  forcer la main de la campagne de M. Obama (pe de Damocls sous la forme de dsertions possibles) ==>> elle sait  mon avis qu'une telle dclaration ne sera pas sans effet, quelle que puisse tre la dcision de M. Obama ...

----------


## ucfoutu

Re (cette fois-ci de manire moins " chaud") :

A lire avec le plus grand soin cette partie du discours de Mme Clinton :




> Let us... 
> 
> (APPLAUSE) 
> 
> Let us resolve and work toward achieving very simple propositions: There are no acceptable limits, and there are no acceptable prejudices in the 21st century in our country. 
> 
> (APPLAUSE) 
> 
> You can be so proud that, from now on, it will be unremarkable for a woman to win primary state victories... 
> ...


Elle est rvlatrice de plusieurs aspects ... :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

Et ainsi, donc... :
http://www.lemonde.fr/elections-amer...#ens_id=829615

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politic...pporters_N.htm

On y retrouve dj certains (au moins deux) des aspects en cause ....

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Tient c'est marrant ya un plugin de devniettes sur ce forum ?
 ::lol::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Tient c'est marrant ya un plugin de devniettes sur ce forum ?


Oui !
Rserv  ceux qui ne voient pas les choses videntes ... ::lol:: ...

Les autres voient et se marrent ... :;):

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Tu as oubli une catgorie ... qui riera la derniere ... et qui est bien plus consequente que ce que certains ... aimeraient.

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

J'appelle l'attention sur ce que l'on commence  voir apparatre, maintenant :

http://www.justsaynodeal.com/index.html

et pire :

http://www.clintons4mccain.com/

et c'est  mon avis loin d'tre anodin.

----------


## souviron34

> et c'est  mon avis loin d'tre anodin.


Absolument, ce sont des partisans de McCain qui se dguisent en Clintonites  :;): 

Si tu regardes les blogs du style Washington Post que j'ai dj mentionn  plusieurs reprises, a fait un moment dj que a se passe. Comme ils sont (les Rpublicains) en trs mauvaise passe, tous les coups sont permis, et en particulier celui-ci..

----------


## Phelim

Bon ben a y est la vritable campagne aux USA commence. Jusqu'a prsent, c'etait un peu trop propre  :8O: 

La langue de bois et les coups de p****, y'a que a de vrai ^^
Va y'avoir plein de spots publicitaires (ralis par des groupes totalement indpendants des formations politiques) ou l'on s'amuse  dmonter les candidats !!!

Quels seront les sujets de dsinformation cette fois ???

----------


## ucfoutu

> Absolument, ce sont des partisans de McCain qui se dguisent en Clintonites 
> 
> Si tu regardes les blogs du style Washington Post que j'ai dj mentionn  plusieurs reprises, a fait un moment dj que a se passe. Comme ils sont (les Rpublicains) en trs mauvaise passe, tous les coups sont permis, et en particulier celui-ci..


Bonjour,

Je ne connais personnellement pas ce genre d' "lan passionnel" ... :;): 
Je prfre observer les thermomtres habituels (ractions et sondages).
Et je remarque ces trois points :

1) la dcision prise d'organiser un meeting pour persuader certains donnateurs de Mme Clinton de poursuivre leur effort en faveur de M. Obama (une telle dcision rvle que les choses ne sont pas aussi videntes ...)

2) M. Obama reconnait lui-mme que les choses ne seront pas faciles avec les hispano-amricains.

3) cart entre M. Obama et M. Mc Cain 
- le 27 mai  : 0 point ... (Les choses n'avaient alors pas commenc  se "dessiner")
- le 4 juin : 5 points ... (M. Obama s'investissait lui-mme)
- le 9 juin : 7 points ... (euphorie  la suite du discours "unitaire" de Mme Clinton)
- le 15 juin : 4 points ... (le moment d'euphorie est pass).

----------


## alexrtz

> 3) cart entre M. Obama et M. Mc Cain


Sur quels sondages ?
Publis dans des journaux de quels bords ?
Moyenne de plusieurs sondages ? (toujours les mmes ?, ...)
...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Sur quels sondages ?
> Publis dans des journaux de quels bords ?
> Moyenne de plusieurs sondages ? (toujours les mmes ?, ...)
> ...


Bonjour,

Sceptique, hein ?
Et sans apparemment mme t'interroger sur le fait que les sondeurs sont les mmes que ceux qui n'hsitaient pas  prsenter un sondage bien plus favorable  M. Obama, ici et l ?...

Bon... je veux bien, moi ...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/629/629/7360265.stm
et plusieurs organes de sondages (et leurs rsultats) y sont accessibles !  ::lol:: 

Tu voudras bien observer que je ne me suis pas rfr aux rsultats (seulement 3 points d'cart, lui...) de Fox !!!  :;): 

Edit :
Et pour ce qui est de Gallup, voil qui ils sont :
http://www.gallup.com/
Et ils ne me semblent tendres envers personne ...

----------


## alexrtz

> Sceptique, hein ?


Non, c'est seulement que des rsultats sans source a ne veut rien dire (n'importe qui avec un minimum de rigueur scientifique devrait savoir a...)





> Et sans apparemment mme t'interroger sur le fait que les sondeurs sont les mmes que ceux qui n'hsitaient pas  prsenter un sondage bien plus favorable  M. Obama, ici et l ?...


Vu que t'avais pas mis les sources de ce rsultat, on ne savait pas qui taient les sondeurs et donc je ne risquais pas de remarquer que c'tait les mmes qui avaient prsent un autre sondage...
Enfin j'dis a j'dis rien  ::roll::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bien,

je comprends, ruroumi alex, je comprends...

Mais dis-moi, tu n'as pas google, pour aller consulter des sondages ?
Tu l'aurais et l'aurais fait ===>> tu aurais fait comme moi : t'intresser plus aux volutions qu'aux valeurs absolues, c'est tout  :;):

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Juste pour vous faire part de
|||R-dition aux ditions "Mauvaise Foi" de l'ouvrage de rfrence : "Heureusement il restait les basses branches !"

----------


## ucfoutu

> Juste pour vous faire part de
> |||R-dition aux ditions "Mauvaise Foi" de l'ouvrage de rfrence : "Heureusement il restait les basses branches !"


Bonjour, GuJman,

Comme je suppose que tu es bien dans le sujet et que tu es de bonne foi :

Tiens-nous au courant de l'intrt de ton intervention .

Mauvaise foi de qui ? D'un candidat (Lequel, dis-nous) ...?
De quelqu'un d'autre (prcise donc) ?
Si ni l'un ni l'autre : qu'apporte ton intervention  la discussion, s'il te plait ?
Merci pour ta participation active , constructive  et non dnue du plus grand intrt.

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Je suis de ceux (dont je te croyais membre) qui n'aime pas prendre les gens par la mains, aussi sachant que tu as pertinement compris je m'pargnerais de dvelopper la pertinence de mon intervention a moins que ce ne soit plus largement plebiscit  ::aie:: 
apres tout n'as tu jamais dit qu'il faut analyser chaque intervention pour en retirer la moelle ?
Celle-ci aussi est savoureuse et je te laisse l'assaisonner  ta guise...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Je suis de ceux (dont je te croyais membre) qui n'aime pas prendre les gens par la mains, aussi sachant que tu as pertinement compris je m'pargnerais de dvelopper la pertinence de mon intervention a moins que ce ne soit plus largement plebiscit 
> apres tout n'as tu jamais dit qu'il faut analyser chaque intervention pour en retirer la moelle ?
> Celle-ci aussi est savoureuse et je te laisse l'assaisonner  ta guise...


C'est dj fait. Je me suis mme dplac pour acheter de grosses quantits d'pices (elle tait vraiment insipide...). Mais il va probablement falloir que je me dplace  nouveau pour assaisonner galement cet osso bucco ! :;):

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

et avec le prix de l'essence qui augmente c'est pas malin de ne pas acheter toutes ses pices en un passage  la superette ...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Evolution des sondages Gallup, donc :

http://www.gallup.com/poll/108376/Ga...n-Tied-45.aspx

Bien qu' ce stade, cela ne veuille pas encore dire grand chose (surtout en t), il semblerait que l'cart a disparu.

----------


## BainE

bonjour,

vous pensez vraiment que les amricains sont pret  lire un noir ?
(C'est absolument pas un prjug racial de ma part).

Mais j'ai peur que les dmocrates foncent dans le mur (comme la gauche avec Royal*).
Les sondages je y prte la mme attention que la lecture dans les entrailles de sangliers. Actuellement il est "politiquement correct" de soutenir Obama ce qui explique qu'ils soient devant, et ca tout les mdia anglo-saxons le disent.

McCain va certainement faire des scores considrables dans certains etats conservateurs (et sudistes souvent).

Au finish je vois McCain avec mme une confortable avance.

*pour info, je viens d'une rgion assez recul et rurale, pour ne pas dire rustique, et lors des dernires lections tout les anciens ont voter Sarkozy, meme les communistes, car une femme c'est bien connu ca peux pas tre prsident. (je les cite c'est as moi qui pense ca  ::D: )

----------


## ucfoutu

> bonjour,
> 
> vous pensez vraiment que les amricains sont pret  lire un noir ?
> (C'est absolument pas un prjug racial de ma part).



Je ne crois pas que le problme soit exactement ainsi !

Je dirais par contre que des ractions peuvent rsulter du fait que les statistiques ont montr que les lecteurs afro-amricains ont vot trs majoritairement pour des raisons qui ne sont pas forcment celles d'une reconnaissance de comptences...  :;):

----------


## BainE

Oui, on comprend qu'on puisse voter en bue (edit : melange de vue et but  ::aie:: ) d'une reconnaissance tout court.

je ne dis pas l'intgralit du problme, mais une partie, surtout quand les lections se jouent a quelques petits pourcents.

----------


## Phelim

La dessus, je soutient plutot le raisonnement de BainE.

McCain a actuellement tout pour plaire  l'lectorat amricain (encore plus  l'electorat recul). C'est un hros de guerre, un mec a qui on la fait pas, il a des positions modrs assez en contradiction avec la politique de bush. Les extremistes ne voteront pas pour obama, par depit, ils soutiendront McCain. McCain peut largement balayer dans les positions dmocrates, il est tres loin de bush en terme d'image.

Les campagnes amricaines sont sanglantes et tous les coups sont permis. J'ose meme pas imaginer les magnifiques publicits auquels on va avoir le droit.

A ce jeux la, obama est nettement plus fragile que McCain et fait tres arriviste.

Je pense qu'une grosse partie des jeux sont faits

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Je ne pense que le problme se pose ainsi. 
L'essentiel pour les amricains, c'est d'lire un prsident en qui ils pourront avoir confiance et qui apportera des solutions  leurs problmes qui sont l'conomie, le ptrole, l'cologie, la technologie et j'en passe. 
La couleur de la peau importe peu meme si elle a cr des tensions dans les primaires dmocrates. Ce qui compte, c'est le programme politique.

----------


## BainE

mouai... si on lisait un prsident sur un programme et une politique a se saurait, et hlas c'est pas un trait d'humour.

----------


## ucfoutu

Re,

Voil le tout dernier sondage conduit par Gallup...

http://www.gallup.com/poll/108388/Ga...ed-Now-44.aspx

Toujours  galit, mais perdant chacun un point ( 44 maintenant) au bnfice "d'autres" (ni l'un ni l'autre ou sans opinion arrte)....

Quelles sont vos conclusions ? (j'ai les miennes... :;): )

----------


## kromartien

Moi je pense qu'on ne peut pas tirer une conclusion d'un simple sondage. Il faut d'autres lments pour pouvoir se constituer une opinion solide. 

L'ambiance des lections amricaines semble tre assez particulire, et j'avoue que pour moi, je ne suis pas trop au fait de toutes les questions et rapports de force qui peuvent prexister entre les candidats.

----------


## ucfoutu

> L'ambiance des lections amricaines semble tre assez particulire, et j'avoue que pour moi, je ne suis pas trop au fait de toutes les questions et rapports de force qui peuvent prexister entre les candidats.


Bonjour, kromartien,

Je ne suis pas certain de ce que l'volution des sondages soit cette fois-ci le rsultat d'un rapport de force entre deux candidats.  :;): 

Nous sommes au dbut de l't ...

Ne viennent-ils d'ailleurs pas de perdre un point tous les deux ?

Il me semble plutt que, tant pour l'un que pour l'autre, des lecteurs s'loignent (pour des raisons diffrentes pour l'un et pour l'autre).

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Bon... 

Nous sommes aujourd'hui le 15 aot.
La plupart des Amricains sont maintenant rentrs de vacances.
Dans quelques jours, ce sera la Convention de Denver.... et les choses n'y seront pas faciles, apparemment ...

A suivre...

----------


## KindPlayer

Un dterminant majeur de l'lction sera le rapport de Mc Cain et Obama avec les vanglistes de plus en plus nombreux et influents. L'amrique puritaine et conservatrice semble accorder plus de crdit  Mc Cain il me semble. En tout cas c'est pas a qui va relever le niveau de la campagne. Lors d'un meeting runissant les deux candidats et le rvrend Warren, Mac Cain et Obama ont du "confesser" leur pch le plus grave: pour Obama avoir "fum de la marijuana et bu de l'alcool" et pour Mac Cain avoir "rat son premier mariage"  :8O:

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

S'il n'y avait que cet aspect (sacrment rvlateur de ce qu'est, finalement, un certain "changement") !!... :;): 

Arrtons-nous un instant sur la convention dmocrate ... regardons comment elle se prsente ( :;): ) et coutons les discours qui vont tre prononcs...
Rexaminons alors  nouveau ce qu'est devenu "le changement"...

Attendons que M. Obama (s'il est, comme en principe prvisible, lu) fasse connatre son co-listier...

Observons bien, tout au long de ces jours-l, l'volution des sondages.

----------


## ucfoutu

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/elections-us...-sondage-.html

Sont-ce ces signes, qui conduisent M. Obama  se dpcher de donner le nom du colistier qu'il choisit ? (en fin de journe aux USA ou demain ?) ... alors qu'il aurait prfr ne le faire qu'aprs les JO (juste avant l'ouverture de la convention de Denver)  pour focaliser plus efficacement l'attention ?

Le plus gnant pour lui n'est pas cette baisse dans les sondages, mais la baisse constate au sein de l'lectorat dmocrate.

----------


## souviron34

Bah, juste un sondage ...

Comme toute mdaille a son revers  ::?: 

aucune notation de ce type ni sur le Washington Post :

http://www.washingtonpost.com/

(un petit papier en bas  gauche, mais pas un titre comme LCI !!!)

ni sur le Boston Globe

http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/

Donc,  voir, attendre, et surtout ne pas se fier aux mdias franais  ::P:

----------


## r0d

Ca serait dommage que Obama gagne, il n'a pas l'air trs chaud pour aller vitrifier l'Iran. Mc Cain a plus la tte sur les paules lui, il va te faire le mnage l-bas, et vite fait. Et le plus tt sera le mieux, nous n'avons que trop attendu.

----------


## Jahprend

Hum, au moins on voit de quel cot tu es rOd...
Je t'invite  regarder le clip de 18 minutes en 3 parties d'une groupe de musique Amricain (NOFX - The Decline) sur Youtube, sachant que cette chanson a bientt 10 ans, mais je la trouve encore d'actualit, aprs encore faut il que tu aimes la musique et que tu connaisse un peu l'anglais...

----------


## r0d

> Hum, au moins on voit de quel cot tu es rOd...


Effectivement. J'aime pas les faibles et les hypocrites, si tu vois ce que je veux dire.




> Je t'invite  regarder le clip de 18 minutes en 3 parties d'une groupe de musique Amricain (NOFX - The Decline) sur Youtube, sachant que cette chanson a bientt 10 ans, mais je la trouve encore d'actualit,


NoFX, exemple parfait de ce que je disais plus haut: faibles et hypocrites. Ils ont sournoisement endoss l'tiquette "punk" alors que ce qu'ils font c'est de la soupe mlodique pour adolescentes prpubres californienne(s)*. 




> aprs encore faut il que tu aimes la musique


La musique... mouais... c'est une perte de temps. J'ai du boulot moi ^^




> et que tu connaisse un peu l'anglais...


Ho moi tu sais, les langues trangres... le jour o j'en aurai besoin pour me faire du fric, pourquoi pas, mais pour l'instant, j'ai autre chose  faire.


* joyeuset de la langue franaise: avec ou sans le 's', la phrase n'a pas tout  fait le mme sens.

----------


## Jahprend

> J'ai du boulot moi





> J'aime pas les faibles et les hypocrites





> le jour o j'en aurai besoin pour me faire du fric, pourquoi pas, mais pour l'instant, j'ai autre chose  faire


A chacun ses priorits  ::?:

----------


## r0d

> A chacun ses priorits


Exactement. Pour l'instant, ma priorit c'est de gagner mon pain, ce qui n'est pas facile avec tous ces parasites qui ne veulent pas travailler et que je dois nourrir. Tu verras quand il te faudra,  ton tour, gagner ta vie, tu comprendras (peut-tre, si, comme c'est la mode en France, tu ne tombes pas dans le dogme des adorateurs du goulag, du retour au palolithique et de la pauprisation gnralise) que c'est pas toujours facile et que si on ne dfend pas ses intrts, ce sont d'autres qui en profitent.

----------


## KindPlayer

> Exactement. Pour l'instant, ma priorit c'est de gagner mon pain, ce qui n'est pas facile avec tous ces parasites qui ne veulent pas travailler et que je dois nourrir. Tu verras quand il te faudra,  ton tour, gagner ta vie, tu comprendras (peut-tre, si, comme c'est la mode en France, tu ne tombes pas dans le dogme des adorateurs du goulag, du retour au palolithique et de la pauprisation gnralise) que c'est pas toujours facile et que si on ne dfend pas ses intrts, ce sont d'autres qui en profitent.


Bizarre pour un modrateur je te trouve pas trs modr  :8O: , tu avais pourtant des opinions tres justes sur d'autres sujets (mais peut etre es tu juste provocateur). Qui sont ces gens qui "ne veulent pas travailler" ? Peut etre y en a t-il mais la majorit des gens au chomage aimeraient bien avoir un emploi. Et si je me retrouve au chomage j'aimerais bien ne pa me retrouver sans revenu du jour au lendemain.

----------


## ucfoutu

Allons bon...
On parlait ici, sagement et froidement, de la tournure des lections aux Etats-Unis (tant au sein de chacun des deux grands partis concerns que -  l'chelon national - des lections prsidentielles).
Et voil que l'on vient (alors que l'on n'est pas un lecteur  ces lections-l) dire ce que l'on pense personnellement des prises de position et de la valeur des candidats en lice...
Je veux bien, moi, mais je reviendrai ici lorsque la discussion sera redevenue ce qu'elle doit tre .  :8O:

----------


## KindPlayer

> Allons bon...
> On parlait ici, sagement et froidement, de la tournure des lections aux Etats-Unis (tant au sein de chacun des deux grands partis concerns que -  l'chelon national - des lections prsidentielles).
> Et voil que l'on vient (alors que l'on n'est pas un lecteur  ces lections-l) dire ce que l'on pense personnellement des prises de position et de la valeur des candidats en lice...
> Je veux bien, moi, mais je reviendrai ici lorsque la discussion sera redevenue ce qu'elle doit tre .


On va pas ouvrir un nouveau topic  chaque fois qu'on veut faire une intervention qui dvie un peu... Jvois que tu fais pas beaucoup de progrs

----------


## r0d

> Bizarre pour un modrateur je te trouve pas trs modr ,


Je suis modrateur sur des forums techniques, o l'on ne cause que de technique, pas de la taverne. Et pour cause  ::twisted:: 




> tu avais pourtant des opinions tres justes


Pourquoi? Ce que je dis ici n'est pas... juste?




> sur d'autres sujets


quels sujets? Je pense que tu confonds.

Pour le reste, c'est du troll velu (en partie par ma faute, je l'admet). Je m'abstiendrai donc de rpondre, mme si ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque...

----------


## r0d

> Allons bon...
> On parlait ici blabla...


Il n'y a donc que toi,  grand sage parmi les sages, courageux dfenseur martyr de la libert d'esprit, qui a le droit de troller les topic d'autrui?

----------


## KindPlayer

> Je suis modrateur sur des forums techniques, o l'on ne cause que de technique, pas de la taverne. Et pour cause 
> 
> Pourquoi? Ce que je dis ici n'est pas... juste?
> 
> quels sujets? Je pense que tu confonds.
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est du troll velu (en partie par ma faute, je l'admet). Je m'abstiendrai donc de rpondre, mme si ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque...


Jpeux pas te dire qui dans ce pays est assist ou pas et jpense que tu peux pas le dire non plus, mme si on est d'accord pour dire que certains en profitent surement. Mais c'est clairement mprisant ("parasites")  l'gard d'une partie de la population qui galre pour sa majeure partie.

----------


## KindPlayer

> Il n'y a donc que toi,  grand sage parmi les sages, qui a le droit de troller les topic d'autrui?


ucfoutu ne troll pas seulement les topic d'autrui il s'auto-troll

----------


## el_slapper

C'est horrible, mais je suis d'accord avec ucfoutu. La politique Franaise, c'est pas ici.

Ici, c'est la lente et inexorable descente aux enfers d'Obama, dont les Amricains commencent  parcevoir l'insondable vacuit. McCain n'est pas meilleur, mais lui n'a pas soulev d'attentes hors de proportion.....donc les gens ne serons pas dus.

----------


## KindPlayer

Finalement ils ont un peu le mme choix qu'on a eu...Et vont faire le meme choix que nous

----------


## r0d

> C'est horrible, mais je suis d'accord avec ucfoutu. La politique Franaise, c'est pas ici.


Tout  fait d'accord. Revenons donc au sujet.




> Ici, c'est la lente et inexorable descente aux enfers d'Obama, dont les Amricains commencent  parcevoir l'insondable vacuit. McCain n'est pas meilleur, mais lui n'a pas soulev d'attentes hors de proportion.....donc les gens ne serons pas dus.


Donc visiblement c'est Mc Cain qui va gagner*, ce qui devrait nous permettre de garder, en grande partie, l'quipe actuelle du gouvernement amricain. C'est plutt bon signe, c'est des bons! J'espre qu'ils vont continuer  pacifier la plante. Tendre la joue gauche, a marche que dans les contes pour enfant.

* En plus, les rpublicains ont acquis, lors des dernires lections, ces techniques politiques qui leurs permettent de gagner des lections mme quand ils les ont perdu. A ce propos, je salue leur efficacit. Je prfre tre gouvern par des tricheurs comptents que par des pleurnichards inefficaces.

----------


## Jahprend

Je vais alors faire l'avocat du diable mais...



> J'espre qu'ils vont continuer  pacifier la plante


Le tour de l'Europe, c'est pour quand? 10ans? 50ans? ::aie:: 

edit: j'arrte de te taquiner promis  ::king::

----------


## r0d

> Le tour de l'Europe, c'est pour quand? 10ans? 50ans?


Je crois que l'Europe a bien compris de quel ct il fallait se positionner. Aujourd'hui il n'y a  peu prs que l'Italie qui dit non aux USA de temps en temps. De Gaule est mort et enterr. Je considre - et je trouve que c'est une bonne chose - qu'aujourd'hui l'Europe est un vassal des USA. Non non, il n'y a rien  craindre de ce ct l.

A la limite, s'ils voulaient envoyer leurs GI dans nos banlieues histoire de nettoyer tout a, a serait pas de refus.




> edit: j'arrte de te taquiner promis


Ha mais non, je t'en prie. Nous sommes ici pour discuter non?  :;):

----------


## KindPlayer

> A la limite, s'ils voulaient envoyer leurs GI dans nos banlieues histoire de nettoyer tout a, a serait pas de refus.


Tu es ironique j'espre ?

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Ca dois faire une 15aine de poste que r0d est devenu Dark r0d 
Son oppos (error div by r0d)
Apres je ne le connais pas personnellement et je peu me tromper mais je pense qui veut etre plus troll quel le roi troll (je ne cite personne mais PCMOISI) et que ca marche pas mal donc j'li r0d produit de l'anne 2008 dans la catgorie rpulsif  troll ^^

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ca dois faire une 15aine de poste que r0d est devenu Dark r0d 
> Son oppos (error div by r0d)
> Apres je ne le connais pas personnellement et je peu me tromper mais je pense qui veut etre plus troll quel le roi troll (je ne cite personne mais PCMOISI) et que ca marche pas mal donc j'li r0d produit de l'anne 2008 dans la catgorie rpulsif  troll ^^


Salut, toi,

J'en connais un autre, moi :  l'homme gouge ...
a te plait ?

Ah ! bien videmment ... je vois arriver les rponses du genre "je n'en suis pas certain", "j'ai des doutes", etc...
Je prfre de loin ceux qui ont des certitudes, les exposent ainsi que leurs arguments et les assument,...
Ceux qui n'ont que dezs "incertitudes" ne m'apportent que ... leurs incertitudes ... aussi nombreuses fussent-elles ... ::mouarf::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Tu n'es vraiment pas tres sympa !
Mais le train de tes injures roule sur le rail de mon indiffrence.
Je prefere partir plutt que d'entendre ca plutt que d'etre sourd !

----------


## ucfoutu

Tu connais le proverbe ? (celui qui parle de semer, du vent et de la tempte ) ?
Non ?
Il n'est jamais trop tard pour t'y intresser, ami.

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

A propose de vent et de tempete fais gaffe
"Abritons-nous, a va pas tarder  pter !"
"cest quil pleut comme vache qui pisse !"

----------


## ucfoutu

> "Abritons-nous, a va pas tarder  pter !"


Tiens ! tu as l'air bien renseign, toi, avant tous les autres ... :;): 

Allez : laisse aller (et utilise donc un snorkel)

----------


## r0d

Je comprend pas votre discussion  ::koi:: 
Essayez de mimer le titre de votre plus grand film, sil vous plat.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Je comprend pas votre discussion 
> Essayez de mimer le titre de votre plus grand film, sil vous plat.



Moi... non plus (tu crois ? tu aimes ?)
Et si tu veux que l'on mime, fais-donc une offre (business is business...) gnreuse, de prfrence.

----------


## pepper18

ca y est, on est assez avance dans la campagne presidentielle pour que je puisse me prononcer : j'ai maintenant la conviction que McCain va gagner.

personnellement je ne prends parti pour aucun des 2, d'ailleurs je ne prends jamais parti en politique puisqu'aucun homme politique n'est capable de resoudre les problemes de l'humanite.

cependant, j'avoue qui si McCain est president, ca ne m'arrange pas trop parce qu'il va surement encore durcir la legislation au niveau des visas de travail qui est deja tres rigide comme ca. bref, ca ne s'annonce pas tres bien pour poursuivre mon sejour aux USA...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Moi, j'attends avec une certaine impatience, dans un premier temps, de voir ce qui va se produire au cours de ces prochains jours (convention dmocrate) et les ractions au sein de l'lectorat dmocrate.

----------


## el_slapper

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi, j'attends avec une certaine impatience, dans un premier temps, de voir ce qui va se produire au cours de ces prochains jours (convention dmocrate) et les ractions au sein de l'lectorat dmocrate.


mouais. La dernire chance d'Obama de se relancer. Ca peut marcher -  condition de se mettre suffisamment de mdias dans la poche. Mais je n'y crois pas beaucoup. Il a cr l'venement autour de sa candidature beaucoup trop tt - comme Balladur en 95.

----------


## KindPlayer

> Ca dois faire une 15aine de poste que r0d est devenu Dark r0d 
> Son oppos (error div by r0d)
> Apres je ne le connais pas personnellement et je peu me tromper mais je pense qui veut etre plus troll quel le roi troll (je ne cite personne mais PCMOISI) et que ca marche pas mal donc j'li r0d produit de l'anne 2008 dans la catgorie rpulsif  troll ^^


C'est bien ce que je tends  penser, d'o mes interrogations.
Pour en revenir au sujet je pense aussi que Mac Cain va gagner malheureusement, il est d'ailleurs en avance dans les sondages, et bnificie d'une base lectorale plus stable que Obama.

----------


## ucfoutu

> mouais. La dernire chance d'Obama de se relancer. Ca peut marcher -  condition de se mettre suffisamment de mdias dans la poche. Mais je n'y crois pas beaucoup. Il a cr l'venement autour de sa candidature beaucoup trop tt - comme Balladur en 95.



Ouais ... et surtout : quelle va tre l'attitude observe par Mme Clinton (qui va prononcer un discours) alors que l'affaiblissement de son ancien rival est maintenant visible ? (et alors que le nom de Mme Clinton figure sur les bulletins de vote, en plus ... :;):  ?) ...

----------


## r0d

> Ca dois faire une 15aine de poste que r0d est devenu Dark r0d 
> Son oppos (error div by r0d)
> Apres je ne le connais pas personnellement et je peu me tromper mais je pense qui veut etre plus troll quel le roi troll (je ne cite personne mais PCMOISI) et que ca marche pas mal donc j'li r0d produit de l'anne 2008 dans la catgorie rpulsif  troll ^^


Nan c'tait juste une exprience. Qui n'a pas fonctionn d'ailleurs, je m'y suis trs mal pris. Je suis en train de tenter une reconversion dans la psychologie sociale exprimentale, mais j'ai encore du boulot  ::aie:: 

Vive la rvolution doctobre ! Il parat quon a repr des animaux prhistoriques partouzeurs de droite dans les parages.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Nan c'tait juste une exprience. Qui n'a pas fonctionn d'ailleurs, je m'y suis trs mal pris.
> 1) Je suis en train de tenter une reconversion dans la psychologie sociale exprimentale, mais j'ai encore du boulot 
> 
> 2) Vive la rvolution doctobre ! Il parat quon a repr des animaux prhistoriques partouzeurs de droite dans les parages.



1) oui ! c'est certain ! je suis heureux que tu en aies pris conscience... Voil la dmonstration d'un "progs" certain ...
2) oui galement (va dans ta salle de bain... je suis certain de ce que tu en trouveras d'autres, d'une espce qui, elle, est rellement en voie de disparition...). Tu sais quoi ? il parait que a partouze beaucoup encore l o a peut encore (ou l o on est face  ... soi-mme).... Le reste ? c'est  peine un regrettable pass !  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Nan c'tait juste une exprience. Qui n'a pas fonctionn d'ailleurs, je m'y suis trs mal pris. Je suis en train de tenter une reconversion dans la psychologie sociale exprimentale, mais j'ai encore du boulot 
> 
> Vive la rvolution doctobre ! Il parat quon a repr des animaux prhistoriques partouzeurs de droite dans les parages.


je crois juste que t'avais oubli quelques smileys  :;): 

certains prennent tout au premier degr (voire les ravages de "l'info" sur Internet !! et les derniers posts par rapport au sujet)

Ps je me suis bien marr, quand mme  ::P:  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, souviron34,

Tu as raison ! Mais j'ai trouv un truc :
- pour aprcier les degrs, je regarde toutes les interventions et value... puis me mets "au mme niveau" (allez ... j'ajoute un smliley ===>>  :;): )
- pour rpondre, je laisse le soin aux autres (surtout  ceux qui aiment tournicoter et ensuite parler de 1er ou 2me degr, selon ce qui les arrange) de dterminer s'il convient de prendre mes propres rponses au 1er ou au 2me degr... (et l : pas de smiley).
Amitis (smiley ===>>  :8-): )

----------


## r0d

> Ps je me suis bien marr, quand mme


Et bien moi aussi en fait. Je me suis rendu compte que la pense de la droite dcomplexe est en fait une agrable autoroute bien droite, o tout est simple et sur laquelle on a pas besoin de cerveau pour conduire (le pilote automatique suffit parfaitement). C'est vraiment pratique le: "ya pas  se poser de questions c'est comme a 'faut faire avec".

Je me suis mme chop un fou rire quand j'ai cris:
"Oui et bon, un peu de srieux, vous trouvez pas qu'il y a assez de fonctionnaires comme a? Ajoutez les chmeurs, les retraits et les tudiants, a fait beaucoup d'inactifs  nourrir tout a ^^"

Avec du recul, je pense que 'oisif' aurait t plus coll que 'inactif'  ::lol::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Et bien moi aussi en fait. Je me suis rendu compte que la pense de la droite dcomplexe est en fait une agrable autoroute bien droite, o tout est simple et sur laquelle on a pas besoin de cerveau pour conduire (le pilote automatique suffit parfaitement). C'est vraiment pratique le: "ya pas  se poser de questions c'est comme a 'faut faire avec".
> 
> Je me suis mme chop un fou rire quand j'ai cris:
> "Oui et bon, un peu de srieux, vous trouvez pas qu'il y a assez de fonctionnaires comme a? Ajoutez les chmeurs, les retraits et les tudiants, a fait beaucoup d'inactifs  nourrir tout a ^^"
> 
> Avec du recul, je pense que 'oisif' aurait t plus coll que 'inactif'


Ah !

Je vois que tu as suivi le conseril donn de faire un priple dans la salle de bain ... Tu es en progrs ! C'est bien... et tu ne risques rien.... on ne perd que ce que l'on a  :;): ... et (pour le fou rire... j'aime bien l'adjectif ... on fait avec ce que l'on a ...)

----------


## ucfoutu

Allez, ... un petit effort, r0d,

parle-nous donc de ce que tu penses (et sans fou machin) de la tournure que prennent les vnements pr-lectoraux aux USA ...
Je suis certain de ce que ta clairvoyance (autre que l'expression de ton ressenti personnel, qui ne nous apporte absolument rien) nous en apprendra normment ...
Vas-y ...

----------


## KindPlayer

> Et bien moi aussi en fait. Je me suis rendu compte que la pense de la droite dcomplexe est en fait une agrable autoroute bien droite, o tout est simple et sur laquelle on a pas besoin de cerveau pour conduire (le pilote automatique suffit parfaitement). C'est vraiment pratique le: "ya pas  se poser de questions c'est comme a 'faut faire avec".
> 
> Je me suis mme chop un fou rire quand j'ai cris:
> "Oui et bon, un peu de srieux, vous trouvez pas qu'il y a assez de fonctionnaires comme a? Ajoutez les chmeurs, les retraits et les tudiants, a fait beaucoup d'inactifs  nourrir tout a ^^"
> 
> Avec du recul, je pense que 'oisif' aurait t plus coll que 'inactif'


J'avoue que j'y ai cru a moiti, mais heureusement les plus courtes sont les moins longues, tu m'as quand mme fait peur. (c'est pour a que je te disais que tu avais des ides plus senses sur dautres sujets)

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Si les choses sont officiellement confirmes, M. Obama vient de choisir son co-listier,  savoir le snateur Joseph Biden, de sexe masculin, g de 65 ans, spcialiste des relations internationales et prsident de la Commission des Affaires Etrangres (au Snat). 

Je ne peux en ce qui me concerne m'empcher de me rmmorer ce que M. Obama a dit et rpt maintes fois  propos de ce qui guiderait son choix (tre complt dans les domaines o il sentait qu'il en avait le plus besoin)....

----------


## ucfoutu

Je suis assez impatient de dcouvrir maintenant les ractions de l'lectorat amricain, face  un tel choix.

L'exprience de M. Biden, celle qui motive fondalement le choix fait, est acquise dans un domaine qui correspond ...  la fonction rgalienne essentielle d'un prsident...

Le caractre, le franc(trop ?)-parler  et l'imprvisibilit lgendaires de M. Biden ne donnent (bien au contraire) pas  penser qu'il se contenterait d'tre un co-pilote silencieux (avec ce que cela veut dire).

M. Obama, dont l'exprience en matire de relations internationales a t mise sur la sellette au cours des derniers jours, a voulu rassurer...

Le choix fait est, je dois dire, assez ... rassurant !

Guettons donc les ractions...

----------


## ucfoutu

En attendant les ractions, on peut dj "voir" ce qui se prpare (le nombre des dclarations intempestives faites auparavant par M. Biden sur son apprciation des "qualits" de M. Obama ne manquent pas et on les verra "remises au got du jour", l'une aprs l'autre... On reverra galement et trs probablement M. Biden dclarant tout de go, en aot 2007, qu'il n'acceprerait jamais d'tre le vice-prsident de qui que ce ft ...)

C'est prometteur... et ce d'autant que ce que je lis ici et l donne  penser que la convention de Denver sera le thtre de quelques rglements de comptes... au sein des dmocrates...
En voil un exemple, parmi d'autres :
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/...n/5959159.html

----------


## lper

C'est bien calme en ce moment... ::aie:: 
Pourtant c'est bien  partir d'aujourd'hui que les dmocrates vont prsenter officiellement la candidature d'Obama ?
Il fait quoi l'ordi cass, il dort ou il est en vacances ! ::aie::

----------


## KindPlayer

ne le reveille pas!

----------


## ucfoutu

> ne le reveille pas!


Ben oui, que je dors et qu'il n'y a absolument aucune raison de me rveiller ...
J'attends, comme tout le monde ...
(qu'y aurait-il d'autre  faire ? ... rien ... juste attendre puis commenter sur les constats faits, dans un sens ou l'autre)...

Le seul constat que l'on peut jusqu' prsent faire est le manque d'enthousiasme rvl par l'volution des sondages ... C'est la premire fois que l'annonce du choix d'un colistier ne provoque pas (au moins temporairement) un "bond" significatif...
Voil donc ...
Attendons ... et ... dormons encore un peu...

----------


## KindPlayer

et a ce propos quelle est la tendance?

----------


## ucfoutu

> et a ce propos quelle est la tendance?


Google ===>>> Gallup === Daily ===>> et tu sais tout (complte par more... et tu en sais mme un peu plus, avec explications ... et mme avec comparaisons avec les prcdents ...)
Au dodo ...

----------


## ucfoutu

Re...
Ah zut alors ! 
Le tlphone vient de me rveiller de ma sieste (pourtant bonne) ...

Tout cel pour me rapporter des "bruits de couloir", c'est tout !...
Les voil donc :
- un pourcentage important des dlgus ne souhaitent pas donner leur voix  M. Obama
- les supporters de Mme Clinton sont furieux et le disent
- les choses s'annoncent difficiles pour les dmocrates

Mme Clinton saura-t-elle apaiser (le voudra-t-elle rellement) ? Son discours (et ses nuances) sont attendus par tous, dans un climat assez trange ... o tout et son contraire restent possibles ...

Bon...
Je vais voir la mer, puisque l'on m'a rveill ...

----------


## lper

> Re...
> Bon...
> Je vais voir la mer, puisque l'on m'a rveill ...


Hein hein ::roll:: , de toute faon elle est pleine de mduses.... ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Hein hein, de toute faon elle est pleine de mduses....


Ben non ! pas o je suis ....
Elle est surtout rpute pour la prsence de surfers (dont certains venant de l'autre bout du monde) et pcheurs ... ::king::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Tensions boil between Obama-Clinton camps

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Il est vrai que Mme Clinton n'a jamais rellement concd sa dfaite et il est vrai que de srieux problmes sont trs prsents, notamment du fait que les suiveurs de Mme Clinton n'iront pas forcment dans le sens qu'elle "inciterait"  suivre, maintenant.

Ce sont les mots qu'elle va prononcer qui vont rellement peser. Il faudra les analyser calmement. Ces mots, leurs nuances, seront  mon avis de nature  rvler si elle souhaite maintenant l'unit ou si elle pense dj  2012.

Mais les choses ne s'arrtent pas l ... d'autres ressentiments sont ns, qui n'ont, eux, rien  voir avec Mme Clinton.

----------


## ucfoutu

Mais rigolons un pu, en attendant :

J'invite  cette lecture les amoureux de la succulence :

http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5...2MqhcGb0_uJBQA

Il est vrai que le PS nourrit peut-tre quelque ressentiment  l'gard de M. Obama, qui l'a soigneusement et dlibrment boud lors de son passage en France... mais quand mme ... drle drle ... ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

De ce que j'ai lu, l'UMP, elle, est prsente en masse. Ne reste plus qu'au PS  soutenir McCain? Mouhahahahah!!!!!! ::lol:: 

Bon, c'est quand qu'on a un vrai parti de gauche, dans ce pays?(remarque :  droite, c'est pas franchement mieux...)

----------


## KindPlayer

Ben y a besancenot et son nouveau parti le NPA (nouveau parti anticapitaliste). Voil un vrai parti de gauche!

----------


## ucfoutu

Bref...

Hier, ce n'tait que de la kermesse traditionnelle amricaine (dieu, la famille, le tango, les violons et tout le tsoin-tsoin habituel... rien de plus).

C'est aujourd'hui, avec notamment le discours de Mme Clinton, que commencent les choses revtant un intrt et mritant le notre.

----------


## KindPlayer

Vu ce midi aux infos, Un attentat contre Obama aurait t djou. Les motivations seraient d'ordre racistes

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Le discours de Ted Kennedy

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Vu ce midi aux infos, Un attentat contre Obama aurait t djou. Les motivations seraient d'ordre racistes


Pas 1 attentat mais au moins 3 ou 4 ont t djous par la police de Denver ce week-end (d'aprs ce que j'ai lu). 

Bref, la dernire nouvelle en vogue est que Barack Obama serait l'antchrist.  :8O:  , spot sponsoris par McCain.  

Pas possible, ce mec. Franchement, il se rabaisse en faisant des spots pareils. 
En tout cas, a rvle une chose sur son caractre,  c'est qu'il est pret  tout pour devenir prsident.

----------


## ucfoutu

Oui !
Il tait bien l pour cel et il a bien jou son rle ... bravo  lui ...

Mais une petite phrase devrait appeler l'attention  ... la voici :




> Je suis venu pour tre avec vous, pour changer l'Amrique, restaurer son futur, faire avancer nos  idaux et pour lire Barack Obama, prsident des Etats-Unis."
> En voquant un "nouvel espoir", Edward Kennedy -l'un des lus les plus productifs du Snat et ardent dfenseur du systme de sant- a martel qu'il attendait que tous les Amricains disposent d'une sant juste et efficace. "C'est un droit fondamental, pas un privilge", a dclar le vieux Kennedy.


Cherchez la nuance ... :;):

----------


## KindPlayer

Ca dmontre surtout l'influence grandissante des illumins aux U.S. Ceux qui, par exemple, sont persuads que la terre  10000 ans (en additionnant btement les ages des patriarches jusqu'a Jsus, + les 6 premiers jours que Dieu a mis pour crer le reste du monde).

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Ca dmontre surtout l'influence grandissante des illumins aux U.S. Ceux qui, par exemple, sont persuads que la terre  10000 ans (en additionnant btement les ages des patriarches jusqu'a Jsus, + les 6 premiers jours que Dieu a mis pour crer le reste du monde).


illumins? ou illuminatis?  :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

Revenons-en aux ractions :
Il est  ce stade prmatur de parler de celles rsultant des discours prononcs  l'ouverture de la Convention.

Les sondages publis aujourd'hui ont t faits suffisamment de temps aprs l'annonce du colistier de M. Obama, mais encore trop peu de temps aprs les discours d'ouverture.

Il reste que les deux effets "saut" habituels sont bel et bien absents !
M. Mc Cain est pass au plus haut et devance maintenant M. Obama, pass, lui, au plus bas.

Que va, dans ce contexte, faire Mme Clinton ?
Par del les mots qu'elle prononcera et leurs nuances ventuelles, il y aura (et nombreux sont ceux qui les guetteront) le ton, la gesture et les expressions du visage. Ce sont ces lments qui dtermineront l'attitude de ses supporters.

EDIT : si Mme Clinton voulait (intimement et profondment intimement) rellement unifier le parti et arrter cette hmorragie, il lui suffirait, plutt que de dclarer thtralement qu'elle-mme va accorder son propre suffrage  M. Obama et d'inviter les dlgus  l'imiter, de dclarer qu'elle se dsiste totalement, hein ...
Elle est d'ailleurs galement capable de le faire, mais  mon avis uniquement si elle a la certitude que M. Obama va perdre cette lection. Elle donnerait alors d'elle-mme l'image de celle qui a tout tent pour "sauver" (mais en vain..  :;): ... et "en dpit d'elle"... ) un parti fort mal en point... et s'imposerait ensuite comme,  la fois, un leader et le seul candidat valable pour les lections prsidentielles de 2012....

L'volution des sondages pourrait l'encourager  observer une telle attitude, mais voil : l'cart (maintenant favorable  M. Mc Cain) n'est pas suffisamment significatif. Mme Clinton se trouve donc selon moi elle-mme dans la situation d'un joueur de poker ou dans celle d'un candidat au jeu de "quitte ou double".... 
Mais ce n'est que mon opinion... et je ne suis pas en elle (dieu m'en garde !)...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Le discours attendu a t prononc.
Mes premires impressions,  chaud (les autres, les plus sages, celles  froid, ne manqueront pas de vous tre rapportes ici, comme d'habitude) :

Je vais le faire de manire trs succincte, sous la forme d' un "inventaire" trs court .

- Mme Clinton a montr beaucoup de force et de maitrise
- pas un mot sur ses propres projets et son avenir politique
- elle vise le leadership du parti et veut donc,  la fois :
---- montrer qu'elle le mrite et est la mieux place
---- ne pas risquer d'tre perue comme la cause d'un chec ventuel
- elle a moins de difficults  saluer la qualit de "dirigeant" de M. Biden


- mon sentiment personnel ? oui, elle a intrt  ce que M. Obama connaisse un chec (et elle a tout fait pour ne pas en paratrre alors la responsable).

----------


## KindPlayer

J'ai pas entendu le discours, mais les relations Obama/Clinton ca fait un peu penser  la guerre des lphants au PS. Elle le soutient, mouai, mais si un de ces attentats n'avait pas t djou...

----------


## ucfoutu

> J'ai pas entendu le discours, mais les relations Obama/Clinton ca fait un peu penser  la guerre des lphants au PS. Elle le soutient, mouai, mais si un de ces attentats n'avait pas t djou...


Je crois que tu t'gares un peu... :8O:

----------


## lper

> - mon sentiment personnel ? oui, elle a intrt  ce que M. Obama connaisse un chec (et elle a tout fait pour ne pas en paratrre alors la responsable).


Je ne lui en voudrais pas pour a, justement l'une des meilleures armes fminines... ::aie::

----------


## KindPlayer

> Je crois que tu t'gares un peu...


pas tellement, rappelle toi sa dclaration qui avait fait scandale, peu apres que Obama ait gagn l'investiture de son parti. Elle ne voulait pas renoncer, car un malheur est si vite arriv, surtout quand on est un candidat noir  la prsidence des US.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Elections USA - Hillary Clinton : "Obama est mon candidat"

----------


## ucfoutu

> pas tellement, rappelle toi sa dclaration qui avait fait scandale, peu apres que Obama ait gagn l'investiture de son parti. Elle ne voulait pas renoncer, car un malheur est si vite arriv, surtout quand on est un candidat noir  la prsidence des US.


H b !!!
Tu dis absolument n'importe quoi !!!!!!!
1) voil la phrase incrimine :




> My husband did not wrap up the nomination in 1992 until he won the California primary somewhere in the middle of June, right? We all remember Bobby Kennedy was assassinated in June in California. I don't understand it.


2) o est-il ici question de ce que tu as "construit" dans ton "esprit" ?????
3) Mme Clinton, ce jour-l, n'a fait qu'un rappel de faits. Elle n'aurait jamais d, car l'interprtation tait trop "facile", rappeler que Bob Kennedy avait t assassin. Elle a eu l'occasion de s'expliquer sur ce point et chacun est convenu de ce qu'il ne s'agissait de rien d'autre, y- compris M. Obama ...

Une question pour toi : pourquoi interviens-tu dans cette discussion ?
(surtout si, comme tu l'as dj dit, tu ne sais pas, ne suis pas et ne lis pas) ?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le discours attendu a t prononc.
> Mes premires impressions,  chaud (les autres, les plus sages, celles  froid, ne manqueront pas de vous tre rapportes ici, comme d'habitude) :
> 
> Je vais le faire de manire trs succincte, sous la forme d' un "inventaire" trs court .
> 
> - Mme Clinton a montr beaucoup de force et de maitrise
> - pas un mot sur ses propres projets et son avenir politique
> ...


En meme temps, c'est ton sentiment personnel. 
En tout cas, une chose est sure., les Amricains ne supporteront pas encore 4 annes avec un rpublicain au pouvoir. Ce qui est important, c'est le redressement de l'conomie et leur image dans le monde qui s'est dgrade ces dernires annes. 
Comme l'a dit Hillary : 



> ..... _No way, no how, no McCain, Barack Obama is my candidate_......


Quant aux sondages, ce sont des sondages. Donc attendons novembre  :;):

----------


## lper

> En meme temps, c'est ton sentiment personnel.
> En tout cas, une chose est sure., les Amricains ne supporteront pas encore 4 annes avec un rpublicain au pouvoir.


Comment peux-tu affirmer cela, ce ne serait pas non plus ton sentiment personnel plutt ??

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)En tout cas, une chose est sure., les Amricains ne supporteront pas encore 4 annes avec un rpublicain au pouvoir. (.../...)


Tiens, l'argument socialiste, en 2002, c'tait que les Franais ne supporteraient pas encore 5 annes avec Chirac au pouvoir.Ca avait un fond de vrit assez fort, pourtant, a n'est pas ce qui s'est pass.

----------


## ucfoutu

> En meme temps, c'est ton sentiment personnel. 
> En tout cas, une chose est sure., les Amricains ne supporteront pas encore 4 annes avec un rpublicain au pouvoir. Ce qui est important, c'est le redressement de l'conomie et leur image dans le monde qui s'est dgrade ces dernires annes. 
> Comme l'a dit Hillary : 
> 
> Quant aux sondages, ce sont des sondages. Donc attendons novembre


Bonjour,

Oui, ce sont mes impressions personnelles.
J'ai pris le plus grand soin de le prciser.
Il semble que tu ne sois pas hant (voir en rouge dans la citation) par le mme scrupule  :;): 

Venons-en maintenant  ta citation de certains mots prononcs par Mme Clinton



> ..... No way, no how, no McCain, Barack Obama is my candidate....


Tu as sacrment raison de les relever, ces mots-l ...
Nous sommes trs nombreux  nous interroger sur leur sens et leur raison d'tre.... surtout en ce qui concerne le "no how"... pour le cas o ils seraient en fait une rponse publique  des propositions plus ... secrtes... :;): 

Tu as galement raison en ce qui concerne les sondages. Je m'attache toutefois ici  observer les ractions et m'intresse moins (je l'ai dj dit) aux valeurs absolues qu'aux volutions. Dans cette dmarche, je ne change pas de rfrences (organe de sondage). Je m'efforce de rester sur le mme thermomtre (qui donnait en juillet 9 points d'cart, dans l'autre sens ...).  :;):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Comment peux-tu affirmer cela, ce ne serait pas non plus ton sentiment personnel plutt ??


Ah non, ce n'est pas moi qui le dis. Hillary l'a rpt dans son discours.

----------


## lper

> Ah non, ce n'est pas moi qui le dis. Hillary l'a rpt dans son discours.


Non effectivement, ce n'est pas toi qui le dis.... ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Tiens, l'argument socialiste, en 2002, c'tait que les Franais ne supporteraient pas encore 5 annes avec Chirac au pouvoir.Ca avait un fond de vrit assez fort, pourtant, a n'est pas ce qui s'est pass.


Cette comparaison ne tient pas debout parce que nous savons tous ce qui a amen Chirac au pouvoir en 2002.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Cette comparaison ne tient pas debout parce que nous savons tous ce qui a amen Chirac au pouvoir en 2002.



Ah !... Mais assise, et bien assise, elle tient, hein ...

----------


## KindPlayer

> H b !!!
> Tu dis absolument n'importe quoi !!!!!!!
> 1) voil la phrase incrimine :
> 
> 
> 2) o est-il ici question de ce que tu as "construit" dans ton "esprit" ?????
> 3) Mme Clinton, ce jour-l, n'a fait qu'un rappel de faits. Elle n'aurait jamais d, car l'interprtation tait trop "facile", rappeler que Bob Kennedy avait t assassin. Elle a eu l'occasion de s'expliquer sur ce point et chacun est convenu de ce qu'il ne s'agissait de rien d'autre, y- compris M. Obama ...
> 
> Une question pour toi : pourquoi interviens-tu dans cette discussion ?
> (surtout si, comme tu l'as dj dit, tu ne sais pas, ne suis pas et ne lis pas) ?


Oui bien sur chacun a convenu ce qu'il a voulu en tout bien tout honneur, quand  ce qu'ils ont pens c'est une autre histoire.. Je n'ai rien "construit" ni rien affirmer, je fais des suppositions qui ne me semblent pas infondes. Je te trouve quand mme un peu naf.




> Une question pour toi : pourquoi interviens-tu dans cette discussion ?
> (surtout si, comme tu l'as dj dit, tu ne sais pas, ne suis pas et ne lis pas) ?


J'interviens ou il me plait d'intervenir. Es tu propritaire de ce forum? Dlivres tu des passes droit pour intervenir dans les discussions que tu inities? Tu habites au pays de la libert d'esprit toi? Laisse moi rire! Si on met une opinion qui ne te plait pas tu la condamnes sans autre forme de procs, avec mpris et suffisance. 
En outre je sais pas d'ou tu sors que j'ai dit que je ne lisais pas ne savais pas, ne suivais pas... :8O:  Dcidment tu n'es rien d'autre que comme je l'ai dja dit (a tu pourras le reprendre si tu veux) un  ::boulet:: 
Quand tu cesseras de te croire suprieur aux autres, je pense qu'on pourra avoir des discussions srieuses.
Sur ce bon vent, ou bonne sieste comme il te plaira

Pour en revenir au sujet, qui doutait rellement que Hillary clinton n'apporterait pas son soutien  Obama?

----------


## ucfoutu

> pas tellement, rappelle toi sa dclaration qui avait fait scandale, peu apres que Obama ait gagn l'investiture de son parti. Elle ne voulait pas renoncer, car un malheur est si vite arriv, surtout quand on est un candidat noir  la prsidence des US.


Je ne suis pas si je suis "suffisant", KindPlayer, mais relis ta phrase.
Ce n'est certes pas de la "suffisance", qu'elle montre, mais bien le contraire .

et :



> Elle ne voulait pas renoncer, car un malheur est si vite arriv, surtout quand on est un candidat noir  la prsidence des US


montre sans aucun doute un certain amour du tricotage.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Ah !... Mais assise, et bien assise, elle tient, hein ...


Yeah, but it's america and people want to move on. 
Est ce que les amricains risqueront-ils encore 4 annes rpublicaines. 
Comme l'a dit Hillary :



> ...... _John McCain is my colleague and my friend. He had served our country with honor and courage. But we don't need four more years of the last eight years_ ......


A mditer  :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

> Yeah, but it's america and people want to move on. 
> Est ce que les amricains risqueront-ils encore 4 annes rpublicaines. 
> Comme l'a dit Hillary :
> 
> 
> A mditer


Mais ... on mdite, on mdite ...
On mdite galement sur le mot "We", alors que la convention runie est dmocrate  :;):

----------


## KindPlayer

> Je ne suis pas si je suis "suffisant", KindPlayer, mais relis ta phrase.
> Ce n'est certes pas de la "suffisance", qu'elle montre, mais bien le contraire .
> 
> et :
> 
> 
> montre sans aucun doute un certain amour du tricotage.


D'accord  ::D:

----------


## lper

> En tout cas, une chose est sure., les Amricains ne supporteront pas encore 4 annes avec un rpublicain au pouvoir.





> Est ce que les amricains risqueront-ils encore 4 annes rpublicaines.


En effet, c'est beaucoup mieux de mditer... :;):

----------


## Keihilin

> Est ce que les amricains risqueront-ils encore 4 annes rpublicaines.


A en croire les sondages, il y a encore une forte proportion d'Amricains qui ne sont absolument pas dgouts par ces 8 annes rpublicaines...

Moi, la question que je me pose est : "Est-ce que les Amricains sont vraiment prts  lire un noir  la fonction suprme" ?

Michael Moore disait  propos de la srie "Friends" qu'il apprciait particulirement l'absence d'hypocrisie dans son scnario : c'est une bande de copains blancs, qui frquentent d'autres blancs, et les scnaristes ne se sont pas sentis obligs d'ajouter des personnages noirs pour le politiquement correct.
De l'avis de Moore, cela reflte bien le vritable tat d'esprit de l'Amrique...

Je ne prend pas son avis comme parole divine, mais il s'agit quand mme d'un homme qui a passablement parcouru son pays et qui ne s'est pas limit aux grands centres urbains; il a donc fond son impression en incluant la mentalit des nombreux tats "ruraux".

Or ce sont justement ces fameux tats "ruraux" qui ont assur  Bush sa relection (je ne parle pas de sa premire lection qui elle tait purement et simplement vole).

J'ai peur qu'au final le choix ne se fasse pas sur un parti ou un programme, mais bien sur la question d'lire un blanc ou un noir...

----------


## ucfoutu

> A en croire les sondages, il y a encore une forte proportion d'Amricains qui ne sont absolument pas dgouts par ces 8 annes rpublicaines...
> 
> Moi, la question que je me pose est : "Est-ce que les Amricains sont vraiment prts  lire un noir  la fonction suprme" ?
> 
> Michael Moore disait  propos de la srie "Friends" qu'il apprciait particulirement l'absence d'hypocrisie dans son scnario : c'est une bande de copains blancs, qui frquentent d'autres blancs, et les scnaristes ne se sont pas sentis obligs d'ajouter des personnages noirs pour le politiquement correct.
> De l'avis de Moore, cela reflte bien le vritable tat d'esprit de l'Amrique...
> 
> Je ne prend pas son avis comme parole divine, mais il s'agit quand mme d'un homme qui a passablement parcouru son pays et qui ne s'est pas limit aux grands centres urbains; il a donc fond son impression en incluant la mentalit des nombreux tats "ruraux".
> 
> ...




Je n'ai en ce qui me concerne peur de rien ...
La question qui va se poser aux Amricains est devenue celle-ci :
"quel est le moins nullard de deux candidats restant en lice ?" 

Quant au reste (question "raciale") : oui, cette question va tre au premier plan dans les esprits de chacun(noir, jaune, vert ou blanc) , malheureusement (dans un sens pour les uns et dans l'autre pour les autres). J'aurais tellement aim un peu plus de sant d'esprit et que l'on ne s'attardt, ici et l, qu' l'examen des comptences relles, en oubliant, ici et l, l'esprit "football"...

----------


## BainE

> J'aurais tellement aim un peu plus de sant d'esprit et que l'on ne s'attardt, ici et l, qu' l'examen des comptences relles, en oubliant, ici et l, l'esprit "football"...


Lol comme disent les jeunes. 
Moi je voudrai la fin de la guerre (qu'importe sa temperature) et de la famine (et un plus grand lit pour accueillir plus de monde  :;): )

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Je n'ai en ce qui me concerne peur de rien ...
> La question qui va se poser aux Amricains est devenue celle-ci :
> "quel est le moins nullard de deux candidats restant en lice ?" 
> .


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## ucfoutu

> Citation:
> Envoy par ucfoutu  
> Je n'ai en ce qui me concerne peur de rien ...
> La question qui va se poser aux Amricains est devenue celle-ci :
> "quel est le moins nullard de deux candidats restant en lice ?" 
> .


H h ! 
Mais ne t'inquite donc pas, aucun ne sera laiss pour compte, si l'on suit les prires sincres et trs directes d'une dame (aucun ne doit rester sur le banc de touche....[MODE APARTE] Elle ne pensait pas qu' elle, j'espre [/FIN MODE APARTE]). 
Pour peu que l'on en fasse autant du ct rpublicain, on aura non une, mais deux "belles brochettes" parfaitement reprsentatives de l'engence ... ::lol::

----------


## ucfoutu

Toujours  propos des ractions :

Encore trop tt pour mesurer l'impact (sur les sonds) du discours de Mme Clinton.
Pas trop tt, par contre, pour lire calmement ce qui suit, qui ne vient pas de la presse franaise ... mais d'une source qui a plus haut t "recommande" ... :;): 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...603921_pf.html
Je note  ce propos que la presse franaise se montre moins ... disons "incisive"...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Bien...

Le spectacle de catch orchestr est maintenant bien avanc.
Comme nous le savons, M. Clinton s'est exprim dans le mme sens que son pouse.
Mme Clinton a thtralement arrt un comptage.
M. Obama a t nomin et est apparu sur scne de manire "inattendue" pour y tre applaudi.

Les poux Clinton ont bien tenu leur rle de bons soldats (tiens ! voil un terme utilis dans le discours prononc par M. Biden...) et n'apparatront donc pas comme les responsables d'un chec ventuel de M. Obama.

L'apothose, c'est dans un stade....

Mais c'est maintenant, qu'il va nous tre donn de prendre la mesure de chaque chose, en ce qui concerne les dmocrates, qui en ont pratiquement fini avec leur convention.
Nous avons pu mesurer l'enthousiasme dmontr. Quelle est la mesure des dceptions gnres ?
Il est  peu prs certain que les dmocrates convaincus suivront M. Obama, mme  lorsque leur prfrence allait  Mme Clinton.... La question ne se pose donc pas (ou trs peu) en ce qui les concerne ...
Il peut en aller fort diffremment en ce qui concerne les supporters qui avaient choisi Mme Clinton non en raison de convictions dmocrates ancres, mais pour d'autres raisons. Quelle est le pourcentage qu'ils reprsentent et quelle proportion d'entre eux abandonneront M. Obama ? That's the question ...

----------


## el_slapper

Je sens quand mme que l'abstention va tre forte. Beaucoup vont refuser de voter pour un noir sans exprience, et beaucoup vont refuser de voter pour un no-Bush mme pas _born again_.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Je sens quand mme que l'abstention va tre forte. Beaucoup vont refuser de voter pour un noir sans exprience, et beaucoup vont refuser de voter pour un no-Bush mme pas _born again_.



Bonjour, 

- il y aura certes toujours des racistes qui refuseront de voter en considrant cet aspect (la couleur), mais ceux-l ne sont en gnral pas dans le camp dmocrate ... (ils ne changeront donc pas la "donne").
- plus nombreux sont ceux qui prendront une dcision en fonction de l'exprience du candidat et, dans ce domaine, on constatera forcment des "passages en vase communiquant". 
- le vrai problme (la vritable inconnue), est autre et rsulte principalement des multiples divisions exacerbes par les primaires et maintenant plutt difficiles  effacer.

----------


## souviron34

> Bonjour, 
> 
> - il y aura certes toujours des racistes qui refuseront de voter en considrant cet aspect (la couleur), mais ceux-l ne sont en gnral pas dans le camp dmocrate ... (ils ne changeront donc pas la "donne").
> - plus nombreux sont ceux qui prendront une dcision en fonction de l'exprience du candidat et, dans ce domaine, on constatera forcment des "passages en vase communiquant". 
> - le vrai problme (la vritable inconnue), est autre et rsulte principalement des multiples divisions exacerbes par les primaires et maintenant plutt difficiles  effacer.


En tous cas (voir mes messages 109 et 255) j'avais raison dbut Fvrier , ucfoutu  ::P: 

Contrairement  ce que tu dis dans ton premier point, il y a AUSSI des "racistes" dmocrates, en particulier parmi les Noirs. En effet, l'ascension de B. Obama et de quelques autres (et non des moindres) noirs au sein de l'Establishment s'est fait de manire oppose aux "vieux de la vieille" du mouvement des Civil Rights, c'est  dire pas par un "communautarisme", mais au contraire en voulant rassembler et gommer les diffrences. Ce qui est dans le sens de l'histoire et de l'intrt si tu veux tre lu, mais pas dans le sens du Black Power ni mme de MLK. Il est donc intressant de constater les dclarations des anciens dirigeants admettant (certains avec mauvaise grce) que le flambeau passe  une nouvelle gnration, avec des objectifs et un "pragmatisme" diffrent. Je ne crois pas qu'ils aillent jusqu voter McCain, mais certains pourraient tre tents de ne pas voter.

Quant au 3ime point, le discours de Bill hier soir a t particulirement clair, et ce n'tait pas seulement "un rle". Une fois accept la dfaite, il a effectivement mis tout son poids et son talent d'orateur pour convaincre les dus .. De l'avis de l'ditorialiste du Washington Post :




> To our eye, Clinton spun out a masterwork in the 20 or so minutes he spoke last night at the Democratic National Convention -- vouching for Barack Obama's readiness to be president, honoring the campaign of his wife, and broadly dismissing the idea of a John McCain presidency.
> 
> Among the highlights of Clinton's virtuoso performance:
> 
>  "Hillary told us in no uncertain terms that she'll do everything she can to elect Barack Obama. That makes two of us. Actually that makes 18 million of us -- because, like Hillary, I want all of you who supported her to vote for Barack Obama in November."
> 
>  "Barack Obama is ready to lead America and restore American leadership in the world. Ready to preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution of the United States. Barack Obama is ready to be President of the United States."
> 
>  "People the world over have always been more impressed by the power of our example than by the example of our power."
> ...


En faisant le parallle entre BO et lui (tous 2 jeunes, inexpriments  ce niveau) il a fait plus que jouer son rle.

Quant aux irrductibles, il y a aussi l une tendance gnrationnelle, et un chagement profond qui, de la mme manire que le changement au sein du mouvement noir,  va profondment et durablement affecter le mouvement fministe. En effet, et c'est la raison essentielle du hyatus, les fministes "d'origine" qui supportaient Hillary taient toutes des blanches, ayant cre l'quivalent du MLF, mais bourgeois et blanc. Hors les jeunes femmes dmocrates ont vot majoritairement BO, qu'elles soient noires ou blanches. C'est donc aussi une passation de tmoin dans ce camp. Et il n'y a plus que celles-l (certaines radicales d'origine blanche) qui disent ne pas vouloir voter BO... Mais leur pourcentage est bien faible, et aprs ces 2 discours Clintoniens, en particulier celui de Bill, et celui de BO ce soir,  moins que jusqu'au dernier carr le rsultat soit dans un mouchoir de poche, leur pourcentage ne sera plus dterminant...

A suivre, mais je suis de plus en plus optimiste quant au plein de voix dmocrates de BO.

Aprs, il reste la campagne et qui gagnera le plus les rpublicains modrs.. Mais en gros la situation me rappelle un peu la campagne de 81 - bien que Mitterand ait t un vieux lascar, et que BO ne l'est pas, les chiraquiens de l'poque avaient prfr voter Mitterand que Giscard. Tout le rsultalt de cette lection dpend des rpublicains modrs.

Mais si, confirmation en poche, BO continue ses discours sur sa lance du printemps, il y a de bonnes chances qu'on assite  quelque chose d'assez exceptionnel...
 ::mrgreen:: 

PS : j'aime particulirement ceci :




> "People the world over have always been more impressed by the power of our example than by the example of our power."

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Pendant le discours de Bill Clinton, le public dans son euphorie criait : 


> Yes we can, yes we can, yes ....


. 
Et Bill rpond : 



> Yes we can but we have to elect him ....


 ::mouarf::

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, souviron34,

Je ne partage absolument pas le regard que tu poses l ...

Je me garde par ailleurs de faire des pronostics.
Seule m'intressera l'volution des sondages (car seule revlatrice, jusqu'au vote, des ractions de l'lectorat).

Je vais donc continuer  scruter le rsultat de ces sondages (sans jamais changer de thermomtre, pour ne pas tout mlanger.. :;): )..

PS : Mais bien videmment, que l'appui des Clinton est sincre. Mais faire en sorte de ne pas contribuer  un ventuel chec n'est en rien rvlateur du souhait d'un succs (surtout dans le contexte actuel).

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Bonjour, souviron34,
> 
> Je ne partage absolument pas le regard que tu poses l ...


Moi aussi

----------


## souviron34

en ce qui concerne le changement gnrationnel chez les noirs :


Changing of the guard
New generation replaces past civil rights leaders


par exemple..


pour les femmes :


Women at Center Stage


Hillary Clinton, The Feminist Political Establishment and the White Woman's Burden 

Hillary Clinton And Some Of Her Supporters Betray Feminists

Does Being a Feminist Mean Voting for Hillary?

Where does feminism goes fron here ?

The Obama Feminists: Why Young Women Are Supporting Obama

Looking for some way to repair the feminist gender rift.



et  propos du sentiment  propos d'Hillary

The Hillary Dilemma
The women's movement stands by Hillary Clinton as a symbol of the right to choose  a career, a home, a marriage. But what has she really chosen?

It's Not About You, Hillary

----------


## ucfoutu

Oui ?

On a l des points de vue ...
A chacun le sien...
Le mien  se limite  ce que j'ai dit plus haut,  ce stade (observation de la courbe des tempratures en utilisant toujours le mme thermomtre).

Jusqu' prsent : les "sauts" attendus (ceux qui se constatent toujours  l'issue d'vnements majeurs, tels la nomination d'un colistier, puis la convention) n'ont pas t "prsents" (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire).
Or, M. Mc Cain doit normalement faire part ce soir du choix de son colistier et la convention des rpublicains vient dans peu de temps. Ces deux vnements provoqueront-ils, eux, un "saut" ? Les choses resteront-elles au contraire, comme pour les dmocrates, " plat" ? Voil ce que je vais regarder avec la plus grande attention ... :;): 

Par ailleurs et surtout (rfrence  ta phrase cite en exemple, souviron34), M. Obama ne peut maintenant plus se payer le luxe de la rthorique. Le voil maintenant forc de se mettre sur les rails du concret. Il restera alors (notamment chez les plus jeunes)  faire l'inventaire des "changements" encore prsents.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui ?
> 
> On a l des points de vue ...
> A chacun le sien...
> .


Ben on a pas plus des point de vue que ce qui se dit ici  ::P: 

Sauf que par exemple pour les conflits gnrationnels, ils me semblent plus tays et rpandus que ce qui se dit sur ce forum  ::P:

----------


## ucfoutu

> Sauf que par exemple pour les conflits gnrationnels, ils me semblent plus tays et rpandus que ce qui se dit sur ce forum


Bien videmment !

Reste  savoir si celui qui alimente leurs espoirs saura,  la fois :
- les rassurer, en annonant des mesures allant dans le sens de leurs aspirations
- rassurer les moins jeunes, dont il va avoir sacrment besoin pour tre lu. Et l, le bt semble quelque peu blesser, me semble-t-il.... 
Alors, maintenant que l'on va bien devoir passer  du plus concret : du "flip-flop" ou du "changement" ?

EDIT : je viens de re-re-re-re-couter l'intervention de M. Clinton ...
Pardonnez-moi, mais j'y sens personnellement une ENORME ironie, tout au long ... et jusqu' la fin...
Il est pour moi maintenant clair que cette intervention sera utilise, phrase par phrase, par les adversaires rpublicains de M. Obama.... (ou alors ils sont galement des nullards).

----------


## ucfoutu

Eh bien voil le saut attendu et M. Obama reprend une avance de 6 points (celle qu'il avait au 10 aot dernier).
C'est  la fois rassurant (le "plat" tait inquitant) et proccupant pour les dmocrates car ce n'est pas l'cart significatif espr.
Il est toutefois vrai que ce "saut" est compltement le rsultat des discours de Mme Obama et de Mme Clinton et n'est que partiellement celui de M. clinton et que les dmocrates sont en droit d'esprer (sondages de demain) un cart de 7  8 points.
Mais il est galement vrai que M. Obama devra maintenant changer de discours, se montrer plus concret et donc se mettre quelque peu  nu.
Il est enfin galement vrai que M. Mc Cain va  son tour entrer dans une phase gnratrice (ventuellement) de "sauts" (annonce de son colistier puis convention rpublicaine).
Il va dans de telles conditions falloir selon moi tre patient (environ une semaine) et attendre que les esprits aient retrouv leur calme (et les sondages une certaine stabilit) pour y voir clair.
A bientt, donc...

----------


## Invit

Bon, quoi qu'il arrive, il y aura soit un noir soit une femme  la Maison Blanche : 
http://actualite.free.fr/monde/3_200...-20080829.html

Serait-ce une tactique pour ratisser les fameux 25% de partisans d'Hillary qui sont prt  voter Rpublicain ?

----------


## ucfoutu

> Serait-ce une tactique pour ratisser les fameux 25% de partisans d'Hillary qui sont prt  voter Rpublicain ?


Bonjour,

Sans aucun doute, mais pas uniquement (loin de l).
En la choisissant, M. Mc Cain rattrape galement les conservateurs indcis... :;): 

Il y aura beaucoup  dire et il est certain que M. Mc Cain prend l un risque, mais que, dans le mme temps, il "bouscule" pas mal de choses.

Si l'on veut connatre un peu moins mal les raison de ce choix et la personnalit de Mme Palin (par ailleurs marie  un mtis eskimau), on trouve sur le net beaucoup de choses. Ce qui m'a paru le plus complet est ceci :
http://www.time.com/time/politics/ar...837510,00.html

----------


## Nip

> Serait-ce une tactique pour ratisser les fameux 25% de partisans d'Hillary qui sont prt  voter Rpublicain ?


Je dirais que c'est plus un moyen de les assurer de voter pour Obama. Palin incarne tout ce qu'il y a de plus republicain, a la difference de McCain. Il peut etre sur apres ce choix de VP de voir les conservateurs rassures. 
Par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre ce choix par rapport a Huckabee (que j'aurais peut etre au final prefere); comment continuer a attaquer Obama sur son inexperience alors que Palin est gouverneur depuis moins de 2 ans?



> Si l'on veut connatre un peu moins mal les raison de ce choix et la personnalit de Mme Palin (par ailleurs marie  un mtis eskimau)


Son mari est avant tout un producteur de petrole...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Je dirais que c'est plus un moyen de les assurer de voter pour Obama. Palin incarne tout ce qu'il y a de plus republicain, a la difference de McCain. Il peut etre sur apres ce choix de VP de voir les conservateurs rassures. 
> Par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre ce choix par rapport a Huckabee (que j'aurais peut etre au final prefere); comment continuer a attaquer Obama sur son inexperience alors que Palin est gouverneur depuis moins de 2ans.
> Son mari est avant tout un producteur de petrole...


Deux rponses ( deux remarques) :
- oui, justement
- oui, justement

Je crois que M. Mc Cain est un sacr malin ... ::lol:: 

Edit : juste pour la petite histoire et montrer comment, aprs un premier lan de "rigolade" mal calcule, MM. Obama et Biden ont compris quel tait le danger et se sont dpchs de ====>>>




> "We send our congratulations to Governor Sarah Palin *and her family*  on her designation as the republican nominee for vice president. *It is yet another encouraging sign that old barriers are falling in our politics*. While we obviously have differences over how best to lead this country forward, Governor Palin is an admirable person and will add a compelling *new voice to this campaign*."


Mais juste un peu trop tard ... (l'euphorie ralentit quelquefois les bons rflexes et je ne jurerais pas que le moment n'ait pas t soigneusement choisi)

----------


## Garulfo

> [...]par ailleurs marie  un mtis eskimau


Je ne sais pas si tu le sais, mais  eskimo  est un terme pjoratif pour les Inuits seuls les Yupiit de l'Alaska ne le prennent pas mal. En gnral, c'est considr comme  peau-rouge  ou  ngre  par les concerns. Je dis a juste au cas o tu aurais la mauvaise ide de l'utiliser  tort et  travers.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Je ne sais pas si tu le sais, mais  eskimo  est un terme pjoratif pour les Inuits seuls les Yupiit de l'Alaska ne le prennent pas mal. En gnral, c'est considr comme  peau-rouge  ou  ngre  par les concerns. Je dis a juste au cas o tu aurais la mauvaise ide de l'utiliser  tort et  travers.


Merci, Garulfo, mais :
1) ce terme n'a rien de pjoratif en France
2) Il n'a pas non plus de connotation pjorative en Alaska mme

C'est ailleurs (plus au sud), qu'on l'a "dtourn" assez mchamment...
Je suis mme  peu prs certain que Mme Palin l'utilisera de manire trs fraternelle ici et l.... :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

Bon (de bon matin) : un petit inventaire, sous forme de "clichs" :

- discours de M. Obama passant au second plan du fait de la surprise
- symbole de rupture assur 
- qui a dit, dj, que le changement devait aller  Whashington et non en venir ?  :;):    (un judoka n'aurait pas mieux fait...)
- voil les plus conservateurs rassurs
- le champ des sirnes aura des effets certes limits, mais des effets malgr tout auprs de l'lectorat fminin (au moment o, de surcrot, commencent  poindre des interrogations sur les raisons de l'absence des poux Clinton au stade...)
- analogie ironisante (inexprience  la tte compense par exprience en dessous ? ===>> exprience  la tte et ouverture au renouveau en dessous)

Une autre fois, M. Mc Cain a dcid de courir un risque (pas mal, pour un "vieux", de montrer cette audace). Ce risque est certain, mais ...  :;): 

Je vois maintenant venir les piges de toutes sortes. La campagne Obama devra faire trs attention en formulant ses critiques, notamment celles qui s'appuieraient sur l'inexprience de Mme Palin...



A szuivre.

----------


## Garulfo

> Merci, Garulfo, mais :
> 1) ce terme n'a rien de pjoratif en France
> 2) Il n'a pas non plus de connotation pjorative en Alaska mme
> 
> C'est ailleurs (plus au sud), qu'on l'a "dtourn" assez mchamment...
> Je suis mme  peu prs certain que Mme Palin l'utilisera de manire trs fraternelle ici et l....


C'est les Inuits et les Yupiit (sauf ceux d'Alaska comme je le mentionnais) qui le trouve pjoratif ^_^ Il n'y a aucun des deux peuples en France. Mais si tu viens au Canada et que tu dis  un Inuit que c'est un Eskimo, il ne va pas t'aimer.

Eskimo veut dire  mangeur de viande cru . Les Inuits trouvent a trs dsobligeant, surtout que le terme vient des occidentaux. Ce n'est pas  au sud  mais  au nord  qu'il est dtest. 

Un petit article de Lawrence Kaplan : http://www.uaf.edu/anlc/inuitoreskimo.html

En tout cas, je te prviens et tu en fais ce que tu veux.  :;): 
Mais revois ton vocabulaire si tu viens ici ou au Nunavut.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Mais si tu viens au Canada


Euh... j'y suis de manire trs priodiquement rgulre ... :;): ... et ce depuis 40 ans ...

On m'a cach des choses, alors, hein ?...(ou alors on m'aime trop pour me faire un reproche ?)... ::lol:: 

Quoi qu'il en soit : je suis et reste Franais ... et ne fais rire (non plus) aucun Qubcois (par exemple) lorsque, moi, j'utilise le mot "gosses" en parlant de mes enfants ... C'est ce qui compte, ami ... (que l'on sache simplement que pour moi, ches moi, chez nous, certains mots n'ont pas la connotation qu'ils ont ailleurs)...
Je ne fais non plus rire aucun Argentin lorsque j'emploie le verbe coger au sens qu'il a en Espagne (ds lors que l'on sait que je suis Europen)....  ::lol:: 

Edit : et tu sais quoi ? Je ne suis absolument pas vex lorsque l'on m'appelle froggy (tout est dans le ton et la mimique) ... Certains mangent des genouilles ... et je m'en dlecte ... ::lol:: 


EDIT 2 : et pendant que tu y es : prends vite l'attache du Ministre Canadien des Affaires Etrangres et donne-leur le conseil de changer leur rdaction, ici :

http://www.canada-culture.org/fr-eng...-Max=All&-Find

au prtexte ... qu'elle serait insultante ...  :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

En attendant ...

Les rpublicains ont de leur ct dcid d'offrir de leur convention (qui devrait dmarrer Lundi) une image moins spectaculaire et, surtout, moins onreuse que celle des dmocrates.

M. Mc Cain complte maintenant cette image...
Devant la menace de GUSTAV, ===>>




> "It just wouldn't be appropriate to have a festive occasion while a near tragedy or a terrible challenge is presented in the form of a natural disaster,"


et :



> "So we're monitoring it from day to day, and I'm saying a few prayers, too."


Il est dcidment adroit (non seulement c'est l le genre d'attitude qui touche, mais en outre un report ferait perdurer le suspense et ... une certaine "clipse"... :;): 

Edit : ne pas rater le choix des mots (" festive occasion ") ... :;): ... et comprendre l'allusion.
Ne pas rater non plus ce qu'il dit faire ("and I'm saying a few prayers, too") et comprendre  qui il cherche  plaire un peu plus...
Ne pas rater non plus une certaine manire de se dmarquer de l'administration BUSH (autre attitude observe devant une situation similaire... :;): )

----------


## Garulfo

> On m'a cach des choses, alors, hein ?...(ou alors on m'aime trop pour me faire un reproche ?)...[...]
> EDIT 2 : et pendant que tu y es : prends vite l'attache du Ministre Canadien des Affaires Etrangres et donne-leur le conseil de changer leur rdaction, ici :
> 
> http://www.canada-culture.org/fr-eng...-Max=All&-Find
> 
> au prtexte ... qu'elle serait insultante ...


Visiblement oui on t'a peut-tre cach des choses  :;): 

Et c'est une erreur grave pour un site qui relaie un site gouvernemental mme s'il est situ en France.



> The Constitution Act, 1982 recognizes three main groups of Aboriginal peoples in Canada: the First Nations (once called "Indians"); the Inuit (formerly known as Eskimos), who were the first Aboriginal groups in Canada; and the Mtis, who emerged after the settlement of Canada.


Officiellement, ce ne sont plus les  Eskimos  mais les  Inuits  depuis la constitution de 1982. 

Le site du Ministre des affaires indiennes l'indiquent bien 



> Q.   Who are the Eskimos, Esquimaux and Inuit?
> 
> A.   Inuit are people indigenous to the Arctic. They *were known* as Eskimos or Esquimaux. *They prefer to be called Inuit.* The word Inuit means "the people" in the Inuktitut language. An Inuk is one person. Most Inuit live in communities along the Arctic coast.
> 
> (source: http://www.ainc-inac.gc.ca/sri-irs/faq-eng.asp)


Le terme n'est plus utilis en thorie (mdia, champ disciplinaire ou gouvernement) parce qu'il est pjoratif. Bien sr, un Inuit ne te sautera pas  la gorge s'il pense que tu fais l'erreur par ignorance. ^_^ Mais je te le rpte, les Inuits,  en rgle gnral, trouvent cela insultant. Je ne disais pas a pour t'embter mais pour t'informer. 

*N.B.* Dsol du HS. J'arrte l  :;):

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Je crois que la lecture de ce qui suit permettra mieux que toute autre chose de bien comprendre que, pendant quelques jours, tous les Amricains regarderont avec le plus grand intrt les ractions et attitudes des uns et des autres.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080901/...convention_rdp

----------


## pepper18

merci pour le lien mais on prefererait des liens en francais, c'est un forum francophone.

a part ca qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la tournure que prennent les evenements avec la grossesse de la fille de Sarah Palin ? 

McCain ne s'attendait pas a un truc pareil evidement. va-t-il reussir a rendre l'affaire pas trop genante pour lui ?

en tout cas tout cela prends une allure furieusement "people". par exemple, j'ai vu une google news aujourd'hui comme quoi la soeur de Britney Spears avait achete un cadeau dans je ne sais quelle boutique pour le bebe de la fille de Sarah Palin.  ::roll::  

voila qui ne devrait pas faire plaisir a McCain lui qui voulait se detacher de l'image people histoire de se differencier de Barack Obama.

----------


## Nip

> merci pour le lien mais on prefererait des liens en francais, c'est un forum francophone.


Et puis des sujets francais sur la politique francaise aussi, c'est un forum francophone. 
Les ressources sur les elections americaines (pays anglophone) seront toujours plus nombreuses et pertinentes dans les sources d'informations americaines ...anglophones malheureusement. Tu sembles pourtant bien place pour le savoir.



> a part ca qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la tournure que prennent les evenements avec la grossesse de la fille de Sarah Palin ?


Que c'est magnifique d'hypocrisie mais que les republicains gerent cette affaire de main de maitre.



> McCain ne s'attendait pas a un truc pareil evidement. va-t-il reussir a rendre l'affaire pas trop genante pour lui ?


Elle est enceinte de 5 mois. Penses tu vraiment que l'equipe de McCain n'etait pas au courant avant de choisir Palin en tant que VP?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Elle est enceinte de 5 mois. Penses tu vraiment que l'equipe de McCain n'etait pas au courant avant de choisir Palin en tant que VP?


+1  ::aie::

----------


## pepper18

je n'avais pas compris ca comme ca. 

dans ce cas pourquoi McCain a-t-il choisi Palin sachant que l'electorat puritain est tres important pour lui ? c'est pas comme s'il n'y avait qu'elle comme eventuel VP. c'etait evident qu'il y aurait une polemique. pourquoi ce choix alors ?

----------


## Invit

> Et puis des sujets francais sur la politique francaise aussi, c'est un forum francophone.


Pardon, mais la Francophonie n'est pas l'exclusivit de la France...  :;):

----------


## Garulfo

> je n'avais pas compris ca comme ca. 
> 
> dans ce cas pourquoi McCain a-t-il choisi Palin sachant que l'electorat puritain est tres important pour lui ? c'est pas comme s'il n'y avait qu'elle comme eventuel VP. c'etait evident qu'il y aurait une polemique. pourquoi ce choix alors ?


Parce qu'il peut tourner a  son avantage :  Mais regarder le courage d'une mre aussi jeune ! C'est la preuve qu'elle aime la vie. Et de toute faon, ils s'aiment et vont vite se marier aah que c'est beau tout a. 

vident qu'il y aurait une polmique oui. Mais loin d'tre vident qu'elle soit nfaste  :;):  Ce  scandale  n'en est pas vraiment un. Par contre, le trooper-gate risque lui d'tre plus lourd  grer. Il y a aussi des problmes plus graves : http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert..._b_123113.html

 la limite, le soit-disant scandale li  sa fille pourrait mme cacher les autres problmes dont on parlera forcment moins.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Ca s'enflamme un peu entre nos 2 candidats :



> _"John McCain dit lui aussi qu'il incarne le changement  sauf en matire de politique conomique, de systme de sant, d'impts, d'ducation, de politique trangre et de politique faon Karl Rove. Ce n'est pas le changement. C'est juste appeler la mme chose d'une autre manire. Vous pouvez mettre du rouge  lvres  un cochon, cela reste un cochon."_


 ::mouarf::  ::bug::   ::aie::

----------


## BainE

surtout apres que Palin est dit que la difference entre une merre qui accompagne ses enfants au hockey et un pitbull c'est le rouge a levres.

le passage sur le poisson qui sent pas bon est pas mal aussi  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> le passage sur le poisson qui sent pas bon est pas mal aussi





> _"Vous pouvez emballer un vieux poisson dans du papier et l'appeler changement ; il sentira toujours mauvais aprs huit ans"_


 ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Mini polmique autour d'une expression consacre

----------


## Commodore

aaaah! le "politiquement correct", ou comment troller autour d'une expression banale  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nip

En parlant de troller, cette petite demonstration vaut le detour:
http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/...videoId=184086  ::mouarf::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

La panique gagne Wall Street, la dynamique Sarah Palin est submerge

La crise conomique sme de la confusion dans les lections  ::(:

----------


## el_slapper

Ca remet en gros les 2 candidats  galit. Les chances d'Obama me paraissaient rduites, et il ne me semblait pas avoir les moyens de renverser la vapeur mdiatique, mais les arnaques financires clatent au moment opportun pour lui. Mais il lui faudra quand mme tre fort pour gagner, parcequ'il n'est que revenu  galit. En dveloppant son programme conomique, a peut le faire - sauf nouveau coup de Trafalgar.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

D'aprs le dernier sondage gallup, Obama reprend de l'avance :

  Gallup Daily: Obama 47%, McCain 45%

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-chr.../1447/0/276797

----------


## souviron34

*SI VOUS* ....


pouvez lire l'anglais, voici une bonne blague... 
On recoit souvent une lettre d'un noir africain qui dit que son pere a vole son peuple et cache l'argent et que si vous envoyez des sousous il vous donnera une part  alors ceci  c'est la meme chose  mais au lieu d'etre un fils de dictateur d'afrique ca vient des X@X@ X de wall street NY

C'en est une bonne...





> Dear American:
> 
> 
> I need to ask you to support an urgent secret business relationship with a
> transfer of funds of great magnitude. I am Ministry of the Treasury of the
> Republic of America. My country has had crisis that has caused the need
> for large transfer of funds of 800 billion dollars U.S. If you would
> assist me in this transfer, it would be most profitable to you.
> 
> ...


Et une partie sur les 2 candidats :





> ***
> 
> I'm a little confused. Let me see if I have this straight.....
> 
> 
> * If you grow up in Hawaii, raised by your grandparents, you're 'exotic,
> different.'
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## lper

C'est un peu, voire trs lourd... ::?:

----------


## souviron34

> C'est un peu, voire trs lourd...


hhmmph ??

Et que penserais-tu si demain matin le gouvernement franais (mme si le niveau d'endettement n'est pas le mme) demandait 2000 euros cash TOUT DE SUITE de TOUS les citoyens franais (enfants et prisonniers compris, les 66 millions) afin de fournir une passerelle , disons, par exemple, le Crdit Lyonnais (que nous avons dj renflou 2 fois) ???

Tu ne trouverais pas a une petite extortion de fonds ??


Quant  la partie B.O / Mc. C. , c'est malheurseument la juxtaposition de ce qui se dit des 2 cts en ce moment... 

Et a n'est pas fini...

Et d'ailleurs ce matin Mc Cain est accus d'tre en train de faire foirer le "New Deal"... Bref, politics as usual, but avec une certaine tendance...

----------


## lper

> hhmmph ??
> Tu ne trouverais pas a une petite extortion de fonds ??


Ben si, mais quel rapport avec le titre "humour" de ton prcdent post ? C'est ce genre d'humour que je trouvais lourd...Le titre rglement de comptes n'aurait-il pas t plus adquat ? ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Ben si, mais quel rapport avec le titre "humour" de ton prcdent post ? C'est ce genre d'humour que je trouvais lourd...Le titre rglement de comptes n'aurait-il pas t plus adquat ?


ben pour ce qui est de la premire partie, t'as jamais reu ce genre de mail ???

Je trouvais a trs bon, en ayant reu des dizaines...

----------


## souviron34

ok j'ai dit le post pour le couper en 2..

----------


## lper

> ok j'ai dit le post pour le couper en 2..


D'o ma proposition de titre qui marchait pour les 2 parties... :;):

----------


## fally

Aux dernires nouvelles BO refuse toujours de reporter le dbat comme l'a suggr McK
Ps: une chaine franaise retransmettra-t-elle le dbat en direct?

----------


## BainE

mouais, sachant que peu de monde regarde les debats de politique francaise, pas sur que quelqu un se lance dans l aventure, peut etre avec le decalage horaire, si ca passe tres, tres, tard.

----------


## fally

Ce sera trs "chaud"  ::lol::  je me rappelle de celui Sarko-Royal

----------


## BainE

helas,

personnellement je prefere de loin l avant dernier (celui qui date de 20/30 ans)

----------


## fally

hmm?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Aux dernires nouvelles BO refuse toujours de reporter le dbat comme l'a suggr McK
> Ps: une chaine franaise retransmettra-t-elle le dbat en direct?


France24 l'a retransmis !!!

----------


## souviron34

et CNN sur le Web  ::D:

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> France24 l'a retransmis !!!


Mais sous-titr en live sur France24  ::P:

----------


## fally

grrrrrrrrrr trop tard  ::evilred::  quelles sont vos conclusions aprs?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Pour ressuciter le forum, je poste ce lien rsumant le dbat Obama - McCain :
http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentielle.../1585/0/280416

Pour info, le dbat a t diffus en France sur iTele  3ham.

----------


## souviron34

et pour info aussi, Obama a gagn (en sondage) 29 votes depuis le 1er Octobre, et n'est qu' 6 (toujours en sondages) de la majorit absolue.

Le mouvement semble gnral, et dans les tats critiques, la balance penche de plus en plus...


http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS...oll/index.html

http://edition.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/

http://edition.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/map/polling/

----------


## el_slapper

...sauf que l'effet "je vote pas pour un noir" risque de frapper le jour du vote. Tant qu'il n'est pas  +10, pour moi, il est loin d'avoir gagn. Sans compter que les machines de vote electronique me paraissent faciles  truquer.....et qu'elles sont le plus souvent fabriques par des sympathisants rpublicains.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> ...sauf que l'effet "je vote pas pour un noir" risque de frapper le jour du vote. Tant qu'il n'est pas  +10, pour moi, il est loin d'avoir gagn. Sans compter que les machines de vote electronique me paraissent faciles  truquer.....et qu'elles sont le plus souvent fabriques par des sympathisants rpublicains.


Je ne partage pas ton avis parce que les amricains ne jugent pas quelqu'un suivant la couleur de sa peau. En plus, la crise conomique favorise plus Obama dans les sondages que McCain sans que ces derniers temps, les vieux dossiers ressortent pour ce dernier. 
Le choix du nouveau prsident dcidera leur avenir et les amricains ne veulent plus subir pendant 4 ans un gouvernement rpublicain. 
L'essentiel est d'attendre et on verra  :;):

----------


## Hew

En direct des USA  :;): 
Ca va etre chaud en effet  ::lol::

----------


## souviron34

> ...sauf que l'effet "je vote pas pour un noir" risque de frapper le jour du vote. Tant qu'il n'est pas  +10, pour moi, il est loin d'avoir gagn. Sans compter que les machines de vote electronique me paraissent faciles  truquer.....et qu'elles sont le plus souvent fabriques par des sympathisants rpublicains.


je ne partage pas ton avis non plus..

En effet, avec l'aggravation de la crise, en dehors des soutiens "normaux" venant de la campagne et des Dmocrates, il y a aussi de plus en plus le fait qu'un "jeune" (48 ans) a peut-tre des ides neuves (ou en tous cas _pourrait_ les avoir) par rapport  un gars de 72 ans qui semble de plus en plus dpass.

C'est d'ailleurs une des questions de fond ces temps-ci : comment Mc Cain qui semblait si bien l'an dernier, et qui tait l'lectron libre des Rpublicains, en tant anti-Bush et anti no-con, a-t-il fait pour tre compltement rcupr par les no-cons et ne rpter que les mmes trucs de Bush et son quipe : c'est l-dessus qu'il est en train de perdre la confiance des Rpublicains modrs, et mme d'un certain nombre de un peu moins modrs.. Est-ce la snilit, est-ce qu'il est trop vieux et que la campagne l'a puis fatigu ? Ou est-ce son vrai fond qui ressort ?

Dans les 2 cas, c'est mauvais pour lui... Si c'est son vrai fond, d'une part c'est qu'il est devenu "plus con", mais surtout que ce qui faisait sa diffrence dans le camp Rpublicain n'existe plus, et donc que l'lire ne serait que la continuation de Bush. Si c'est la fatigue et le mauvaix choix de conseiller (Rove), comme dj il a choisi Pailin, a n'augure rien de bon pour le futur... Et comme la crise est forte, et comme l'Irak n'est pas prt de se terminer, en tous cas pas sur une victoire, ben, les Amricains ne sont pas si cons que a et se disent : faudrait changer de direction...

Et si tu lis les commentaires, de plus en plus de gens (Dmocrates ou Rpublicains) qui avaient de l'estime pour lui sont dcus, et de plus en plus craintifs sur le fait de le voir dans cet tat-l maintenant.... Et ont de moins en moins confiance qu'il ferait un bon Prsident.. (_avec en plus Pailin comme VP_  ::roll:: )

----------


## BainE

En ce qui concerne Mc Cain peut etre que c est les neo-cons' qui sont majoritaireau sein de la population, et que les modrs soient une petite minorit.
En tout cas j ai peur que ce soit les neo-cons' qui financent une bonne (une tres bonne) partie de sa campagne...

Bon je dis ca mais j en sais rien, meme si sur la partie financement je pense que l explication est plausible/probable ?

----------


## el_slapper

> En ce qui concerne Mc Cain peut etre que c est les neo-cons' qui sont majoritaireau sein de la population, et que les modrs soient une petite minorit.
> En tout cas j ai peur que ce soit les neo-cons' qui financent une bonne (une tres bonne) partie de sa campagne...
> 
> Bon je dis ca mais j en sais rien, meme si sur la partie financement je pense que l explication est plausible/probable ?


Tout  fait d'accord. Obama ratissant large, McCain devait, pour gagner,  la fois satisfaire les indcis et s'assurer de sa base electorale. Le deuxime point, il le perdait largement jusqu'au choix de Mme Palin. Manque de pot, a lui a fait perdre le promier point assez vite.

Mais j'insiste : nous vivons dans un monde ou l'inconscient collectif est raciste et refuse de l'admettre(i.e. a serait pareil en France). Beaucoup de gens vont se retrouver dans l'isoloir, et se poser la question de savoir si ils peuvent faire "a". Tous ne vont pas faire le mme choix. Obama a bnfici de conditions exceptionelles : faiblesse de la plupart des nomins dmocrates, Clinton qui s'enferre dans des attaques personelles et perd ainsi sa crdibilit, faiblesse du gouvernement sortant, adversaire final incapable de jongler entre sa base et les indcis.....Malgr tout a, et malgr son vident talent, son avance ne commence vraiment  se creuser que maintenant, que l'effet Palin fait fuir autant d'electeurs qu'il en avait scuris, que McCain commence  faire n'importe quoi, et que la situation intrieure se focalise massivement sur son grand point fort.

Il *peut*gagner, mais a sera la combinaison d'un bel exploit et de circonstances trs favorables.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Tout  fait d'accord. Obama ratissant large, McCain devait, pour gagner,  la fois satisfaire les indcis et s'assurer de sa base electorale. Le deuxime point, il le perdait largement jusqu'au choix de Mme Palin. Manque de pot, a lui a fait perdre le promier point assez vite.
> 
> Mais j'insiste : nous vivons dans un monde ou l'inconscient collectif est raciste et refuse de l'admettre(i.e. a serait pareil en France). Beaucoup de gens vont se retrouver dans l'isoloir, et se poser la question de savoir si ils peuvent faire "a". Tous ne vont pas faire le mme choix.


Ce n'est pas en affirmant que le racisme existe que les choses vont voluer. Sans pour autant dfendre les amricains, ils ont l'esprit plus ouvert et ont fait beaucoup de progrs sur les questions " raciales".  *Faire a*?  :8O: . Franchement, c'est leur avenir conomique, social et politique qui est en jeu et tu penses que ce n'est une question de couleur qui va leur arranger a?  




> Obama a bnfici de conditions exceptionelles : faiblesse de la plupart des nomins dmocrates, Clinton qui s'enferre dans des attaques personelles et perd ainsi sa crdibilit, faiblesse du gouvernement sortant, adversaire final incapable de jongler entre sa base et les indcis.....Malgr tout a, et malgr son vident talent, son avance ne commence vraiment  se creuser que maintenant, que l'effet Palin fait fuir autant d'electeurs qu'il en avait scuris, que McCain commence  faire n'importe quoi, et que la situation intrieure se focalise massivement sur son grand point fort.
> 
> Il *peut*gagner, mais a sera la combinaison d'un bel exploit et de circonstances trs favorables.


Conditions exceptionnelles?   :8O:  J'espre que t'as au moins assist aux primaires dmocrates. Il a t lu candidate de son parti parce que justement les partisans dmocrates ont vot pour lui et pas pour Hillary. Comparativement  McCain, la campagne de Barack  est plus solide et plus stable que celle de son rival. Ce qui fait de lui un candidate idal pour la maison blanche.

----------


## BainE

oui mais ca, si c etait le meilleur candidat qui gagnait ca se saurait...
Et y aurait pas besoin de faire des campagnes, de mentir,...

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

C'est le cas dans tous les pays du monde, et les USA ne font exception  la rgle  :;):

----------


## BainE

Oui oui, si c est en rapport a mon commentaire j inclue la France bien sur (pas uniquement pour l actuel president), l italie (ou c est du tres lourd), ... j en passe et des meilleurs... mais c est pas le sujet dsl

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce n'est pas en affirmant que le racisme existe que les choses vont voluer. Sans pour autant dfendre les amricains, ils ont l'esprit plus ouvert et ont fait beaucoup de progrs sur les questions " raciales".  *Faire a*? . Franchement, c'est leur avenir conomique, social et politique qui est en jeu et tu penses que ce n'est une question de couleur qui va leur arranger a?  (.../...)


la psych humaine est quelque chose de compliqu. Preuve que les Yankees sont en avance sur nous : eux ont rendu la chose possible. Ca n'est pas demain que Rama Yade sera candidate aux prsidentielles.....Mais qu'ils aient fait des progrs(plus que nous) ne signifie pas qu'ils aient atteint le Nirvana. Nombreux sont les electeurs qui votent avec leurs tripes(comme partout) plutt qu'avec leur cerveau. Par exemple, jamais je ne voterais Besancenot(il me sort par les trous de nez, de manire irrationelle), mme face  des gens indignes(suivez mon regard).

Je ne dis pas que tous les Amricains sont racistes. Je dis juste que comme nous, ils ont un inconscient collectif  trimballer, et que ceci peut les amener  faire des votes qu'ils pourraient regretter(c'est arriv, aussi, en France, des votes que les gens regrettent, je m'en veux encore d'avoir vot Balladur en 95, par exemple).

Et bizarrement, personne n'a ragi sur mon autre argument(la fiabilit des machines de vote).

----------


## Commodore

le gros point fort des candidats aux USA, c'est de russir  capter l'attention du monde entier pour dbiter leurs mensonges.

----------


## fally

> le gros point fort des candidats aux USA, c'est de russir  capter l'attention du monde entier pour dbiter leurs mensonges.


le corbeau et le renard  ::mouarf:: 
 ::arrow::

----------


## souviron34

> le gros point fort des candidats aux USA, c'est de russir  capter l'attention du monde entier pour dbiter leurs mensonges.


bah, c'est la mme chose avec les pays et lections importantes : la France il y a peu, la Russie, l'Ukraine, l'Allemagne....

Outre-Atlantique, tout le monde parlait de la campagne en France...

Donc soyons un peu plus ralistes et un peu moins anti-amricains..  ::D:

----------


## Commodore

il me semble quand mme que les USA sont le seul pays o les candidats se battent comme des gosses avec des "attaques personnelles" dignes des vannes de cours de rcrs...  ::aie:: 

je ne suis absolument pas anti-amricain, mais je trouve leur faon de faire compltement purile... Enfin, si a dcide les lecteurs de savoir qu'untel a 2 maisons, et que l'autre n'en a qu'une ou de savoir qu'untel passe ses vacances dans le luxe et l'autre pas je comprend que les candidats le fassent, mais c'est quand mme une drle d'image qu'ils renvoient au monde...

----------


## MaliciaR

> il me semble quand mme que les USA sont le seul pays o les candidats se battent comme des gosses avec des "attaques personnelles" dignes des vannes de cours de rcrs... 
> 
> je ne suis absolument pas anti-amricain, mais je trouve leur faon de faire compltement purile... Enfin, si a dcide les lecteurs de savoir qu'untel a 2 maisons, et que l'autre n'en a qu'une ou de savoir qu'untel passe ses vacances dans le luxe et l'autre pas je comprend que les candidats le fassent, mais c'est quand mme une drle d'image qu'ils renvoient au monde...


+1... 
Je trouve malsain en fait de dballer la vie prive des candidants et de baser une bonne partie de sa dcision sur ces choses. En quoi un mariage, un adultre ou je ne sais quoi d'autre est une garantie de capacit de rsoudre des situations politiques complexes?  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> il me semble quand mme que les USA sont le seul pays o les candidats se battent comme des gosses avec des "attaques personnelles" dignes des vannes de cours de rcrs... 
> 
> je ne suis absolument pas anti-amricain, mais je trouve leur faon de faire compltement purile... Enfin, si a dcide les lecteurs de savoir qu'untel a 2 maisons, et que l'autre n'en a qu'une ou de savoir qu'untel passe ses vacances dans le luxe et l'autre pas je comprend que les candidats le fassent, mais c'est quand mme une drle d'image qu'ils renvoient au monde...


 :8O: 

Parce qu'en France on n'a jamais utilis les appartements ou autres proprits pendant une campagne ?? (_Chateau de Bity pour Chirac, appartements de je ne sais plus quel ministre..._)

Parce qu'en France on est au dessus d'utiliser des "petites phrases" prises en dehors du contexte ??? (_voir "la racaille" et "le Karcher", pour ne citer que les plus proches_)  

Parce qu'en France on n'utilise jamais la vie prive ??? (_voir ici mme le dbat sur Carla , les plaisanteries douteuses sur Delano au moment de son lection, la fameuse "touffe" d'Edith Cresson, etc..._)

C'est plus grand (quand mme 350 millions d'habitants, faut pas oublier), plus mdiatis, oui, plus protestant, oui, mais pas si diffrent que a....

Alors arrtons de nous "pter les bretelles", comme disent les Qubcois... 
 ::roll::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> +1... 
> En quoi un mariage, un adultre ou je ne sais quoi d'autre est une garantie de capacit de rsoudre des situations politiques complexes?


Parce que les amricains croient que si un homme (ou une femme) ne peut pas diriger sa famille, comment pourra-t-il diriger un pays.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> +1... 
> Je trouve malsain en fait de dballer la vie prive des candidants et de baser une bonne partie de sa dcision sur ces choses. En quoi un mariage, un adultre ou je ne sais quoi d'autre est une garantie de capacit de rsoudre des situations politiques complexes?


Primo, c'est le protestantisme..Secondo, dans cet tat d'esprit, c'est moins le fait de le faire que le fait de ne pas le dire quand on le demande.

Nous, nous avons une culture catholique, quoique que d'aucuns le nient (_suffit de voir les jours fris, le nombre d'lves dans les coles prives, la culture de visiter les glises dans les pays trangers, et notre histoire, etc etc.._)... Dans le catholicisme, il y a la confession. Donc tu te confesses, tu fais pnitence en rcitant quelques trucs, et tu es absous, et tu as toujours droit au Paradis. Dans le protestantisme, non... Si jamais tu fais un pch, *tu ne peux pas* tre absous.. Cela se dcide *uniquement* au Jugement Dernier... 

D'o une attitude radicalement diffrente vis--vis du "pch" ou de ce qui est considr comme tel.

Et encore une fois, faudrait savoir : si il est bien de cacher la vie prive, alors pourquoi tout le monde a-t-il protest quand on a appris l'existence de Mazarine (Pingeot-Mitterand) ?

Pourquoi des diplomates, des ministres, etc ont-ils t en procs, voire limogs ?? 

Tout simplement parce que 1) c'est nous tous qui payons pour la garde rapproche d'une famille "illgitime" comme celle de Mazarine, ainsi que pour les (nombreuses) coutes des journalistes, et 2) les "confidences sur l'oreiller" peuvent, dans certains cas, mettre sacrment en danger la Scurit d'un Etat (il n'y a pas que Mata-Hari dans le monde !!!)[*]...

Maintenant, que Bill se soit fait faire une pipe ou pas, tout le monde s'en contrefout... 

Mais il faut replacer les choses dans leur contexte...

Ce qui lui a t dommageable dans cette affaire n'est pas le fait en lui-mme, mais le fait d'avoir menti sous serment lors de sa dposition devant le Congrs.

De mme, une incartade de quelqu'un (mme candidat), n'est pas si grave que a, sauf si cette personne a pass sa vie  passer des lois contre le divorce, pour le puritanisme, contre l'ducation sexuelle  l'cole, etc etc..


[*] Note : pas plus tard que l'hiver dernier, le Ministre des Affaires Etrangres canadien a t oblig de dmissionner. Pourquoi ? il vivait depuis quelques annes avec une femme qui avait t la femme d'un des chefs des Hells Angels, qui, eux, font dans le trafic de drogues, d'armes, prostitution, etc etc .. Rsultat : aprs enqute, il s'est avr qu'effectivement, elle avait eu accs  des dossiers secrets (par exemple les dernires nouvelles diplomatiques des troupes en Afghanistan), et qu'elle tait toujours plus ou moins en contact avec son ex-mari. D'o possibilit de chantage, d'espionnage, et autre.....

----------


## Commodore

> Primo, c'est le protestantisme..Secondo, dans cet tat d'esprit, c'est moins le fait de le faire que le fait de ne pas le dire quand on le demande.
> 
> Nous, nous avons une culture catholique, quoique que d'aucuns le nient (_suffit de voir les jours fris, le nombre d'lves dans les coles prives, la culture de visiter les glises dans les pays trangers, et notre histoire, etc etc.._)... Dans le catholicisme, il y a la confession. Donc tu te confesses, tu fais pnitence en rcitant quelques trucs, et tu es absous, et tu as toujours droit au Paradis. Dans le protestantisme, non... Si jamais tu fais un pch, *tu ne peux pas* tre absous.. Cela se dcide *uniquement* au Jugement Dernier... 
> 
> D'o une attitude radicalement diffrente vis--vis du "pch" ou de ce qui est considr comme tel.
> 
> Et encore une fois, faudrait savoir : si il est bien de cacher la vie prive, alors pourquoi tout le monde a-t-il protest quand on a appris l'existence de Mazarine (Pingeot-Mitterand) ?
> 
> Pourquoi des diplomates, des ministres, etc ont-ils t en procs, voire limogs ?? 
> ...


+1, mais dans ce cas, on peut (presque) tous les mettre dehors... je ne connais personne qui soit parfaitement clean.

On peut galement regretter une erreur commise. Alors pourquoi s'acharner  juger une personne sur ses erreurs plutt que sur ses capacits ?

edit: j'aimerais ajouter galement que le "politiquement correct" permet de dtourner le sens des discours en dviant le sens d'un seul mot... et c'est trs en vogue aux USA

----------


## MaliciaR

Je veux bien, Souviron, que le christianisme qu'on pratique nous fasse voir les choses diffremment... mais depuis quand on porte un regard essentiellement religieux pour lire le corps politique?

P.S. Je ne parlais pas uniquement du dballage de vie prive aux US, mais n'importe o.

P.S.S. Je ne connais pas bien le boucan autour de Mazarine pour bien apprcier l'analogie (pas Franaise, mwa, donc des lacunes en histoire contemporaine parfois  ::cry::  )

----------


## souviron34

> Je veux bien, Souviron, que le christianisme qu'on pratique nous fasse voir les choses diffremment... mais depuis quand on porte un regard essentiellement religieux pour lire le corps politique?


 :8O: 

Quand on est un pays religieux, il est normal de porter un regard religieux sur les choses, non ???

Je reviens dessus, mais "God Bless America" n'est pas anodin. Ni le fait de jurer sur la Bible au tribunal, ni le fait de chanter l'Hymne National faisant rfrence  la Bible tous les matins en rentrant en classe...

Que nous nous ne soyons pas (plus) un pays religieux, soit. Mais eux le sont. Donc admettons leur droit  la prendre en compte.... mme si nous ne sommes pas d'accord..

(c'est pareil en Angleterre : tout le tintouin autour du divorce de Charles et Diana, c'est parce que la Reine (et donc le Roi si il lui succde) est Chef de l'Eglise.... Si la religion n'tait pas d'Etat en Angleterre, tout le monde s'en ficherait perdument...).

----------


## souviron34

> +1, mais dans ce cas, on peut (presque) tous les mettre dehors... je ne connais personne qui soit parfaitement clean.
> 
> On peut galement regretter une erreur commise. Alors pourquoi s'acharner  juger une personne sur ses erreurs plutt que sur ses capacits ?


Voir la note de mon post prcdent... (#542)




> edit: j'aimerais ajouter galement que le "politiquement correct" permet de dtourner le sens des discours en dviant le sens d'un seul mot... et c'est trs en vogue aux USA


C'est vrai, mais c'est aussi le cas ici (encore une fois, voir "racaille" et "karcher")...

----------


## MaliciaR

> Quand on est un pays religieux, il est normal de porter un regard religieux sur les choses, non ???


Oui, si l'on parle des US o spration d'Eglise et d'Etat il n'y a pas. Mais prenons la France ou l'Allemagne. L, c'est le cas, non? 
C'est ce que je voulais dire. Sinon :



> Je reviens dessus, mais "God Bless America" n'est pas anodin. Ni le fait de jurer sur la Bible au tribunal, ni le fait de chanter l'Hymne National faisant rfrence  la Bible tous les matins en rentrant en classe...
> 
> Que nous nous ne soyons pas (plus) un pays religieux, soit. Mais eux le sont. Donc admettons leur droit  la prendre en compte.... mme si nous ne sommes pas d'accord..
> 
> (c'est pareil en Angleterre : tout le tintouin autour du divorce de Charles et Diana, c'est parce que la Reine (et donc le Roi si il lui succde) est Chef de l'Eglise.... Si la religion n'tait pas d'Etat en Angleterre, tout le monde s'en ficherait perdument...).


Je suis d'accord... Malheureusement pas possible autrement.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, si l'on parle des US o spration d'Eglise et d'Etat il n'y a pas. Mais prenons la France ou l'Allemagne. L, c'est le cas, non? .


oui mais justement la question tait  propos des US  ::P: 

Donc ta remarque est infonde (re  ::P: )

----------


## MaliciaR

> Donc ta remarque est infonde (re )


Meuh  ::pastaper::  


Quoi qu'il en soit, mlanger les affaires religieuses et politiques est une mauvaise ide. Exemple le plus frappant : les US  ::P: 

Sinon, trs bonne analyse de la situation dans le Monde Diplo d'octobre.

----------


## souviron34

> Exemple le plus frappant : les US


tu trouves ??  ::aie:: 

moi j'aurais dit Isral, Iran, Afghanistan, et autres ...  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

> tu trouves ?? 
> 
> moi j'aurais dit Isral, Iran, Afghanistan, et autres ...


Beh je trouve oui parce qu'on parle des US  ::P:  

Sinon, Isral aussi, oui, la France ptet bientt (cf. discours de Nain-de-jardin en Arabie Saoudite si je ne m'abuse o il a dit que la Religion tait beaucoup plus importante que l'Ecole pour la formation de la jeunesse).

----------


## souviron34

> Beh je trouve oui parce qu'on parle des US


Ben quand on emploie un superlatif, a veut quand mme dire quelque chose  !!!

"l'exemple le plus frappant"

Que tu dises : "un bon exemple", ok. 

Mais l, encore une fois, mesurons nos propos...  :;):

----------


## Kevin12

Selon les astres, Obama deviendra 44me president des Etats-Unis. John McCain a de nombreux atouts pour arriver  la prsidence des USA mais le ciel de son adversaire, Barack Obama lui fait srieusement concurrence, tout comme la crise financire mondiale, consquence dune opposition entre Uranus et Saturne.

----------


## souviron34

> Selon les astres, Obama deviendra 44me president des Etats-Unis. John McCain a de nombreux atouts pour arriver  la prsidence des USA mais le ciel de son adversaire, Barack Obama lui fait srieusement concurrence, tout comme la crise financire mondiale, consquence dune opposition entre Uranus et Saturne.


Et les astres de Sarah, keskidisent ??  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

juste un petit update...

Primo, avez-vous vu hier soir l'excellent documentaire sur Arte justement sur les US et la religion) ??

Secondo, le Boston Globe, a , depuis lundi, abandonn son soutien  McCain (2008/10/14/a_maverick_no_more/) pour soutenir officiellement Obama (2008/10/14/obama_for_president).

Tertio, de plus en plus de Rpublicains "High-Profile" dsertent... Jusqu dmissioner et soutenir publiquement Obama (buckley-leaves-national-review-after-obama-endorsement-2/, michelle-obama-to-host-hagels-wife-at-last-debate/)... Mme le frre de John McCain est furieux contre les Rpublicains (http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/nat...,2337775.story) ..

A ce soir  :;):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Qui a suivi le dbat? Il tait diffus sur France2 hier soir.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Dbat prsidentiel : Barack Obama vainqueur d'un cheveu

LECTION AMRICAINE   L'obamania gagne l'Amrique rurale

"C'tait le meilleur des trois dbats Obama-McCain"

----------


## souviron34

> Dbat prsidentiel : Barack Obama vainqueur d'un cheveu


en anglais et aux US, c'est pas un cheveu, ou alors c'tait une perruque  ::aie:: 

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS...oll/index.html




> *Fifty-eight percent* of debate watchers questioned in a CNN/Opinion Research Corp. poll said Democratic candidate Obama did the best job in the debate, with *31 percent* saying Republican Sen. John McCain performed best.
> 
> The poll also suggests that debate watchers' favorable opinion of Obama *rose* slightly during the debate, *from 63 percent at the start to 66* percent at the end. The poll indicates that McCain's favorables *dropped* slightly, *from 51 percent to 49 percent*.


...voices.washingtonpost.com.../the_final_debate_angry_white_m.html

...voices.washingtonpost.com.../angry_mccain_cool_obama.html

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...d=opinionsbox1

...bostonglobe.../its_not_even_close/

.../bostonglobe/.../thats_it_for_mccain/

...bostonglobe/.../good_but_not_good_enough/

----------


## Invit

> Qui a suivi le dbat? Il tait diffus sur France2 hier soir.


Sur CBC aussi.

y a pas photos, Obama est un meilleur orateur que McCain.

Et pourquoi McCain a t'il des cravates qui passent mal  la tl? Pas hier soir, mais les deux fois prcdentes, on avait droit  un bel exemple de moirage.
Ou c'est notre tl qu'est trop vieille... Un cran cathodique... La prhistoire...

Et il faut dire qu'Obama donne des rponses bien plus claires :
"point one: ....,
point two: ..."

Les rponses de McCain sont toujours assez flous.

Mais est-ce que ces comptences font un bon prsident, je n'ai pas la rponse.

----------


## souviron34

dans l"dtion d'aujourdhui, le Washington Post soutient officiellement B.O. :

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...d=opinionsbox1

----------


## lper

> dans l"dtion d'aujourdhui, le Washington Post soutient officiellement B.O. :
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...d=opinionsbox1


 :8O: 
Pas de loi sur l'quit aux US ?

----------


## souviron34

> Pas de loi sur l'quit aux US ?


duh ??  :8O: 

Que ce soit ici ou l-bas, n'importe quel journal a le droit de prendre parti ..

"Le figaro" n'a pas soutenu Arlette, l'Huma  n'a pas soutenu Sarko, ce me semble , non ???

----------


## souviron34

et un de plus  :;): 

Colin Powell endorses Barack Obama for U.S. president

 :8-):

----------


## Invit

J'ai entendu ce matin que Mac Cain parlait de son ventuel retour au snat. C'est quoi cette attitude de loser ?

A noter galement la sortie d'un documentaire qui tempre ses propos sur son hrosme au Viet-Nam.

----------


## BainE

> A noter galement la sortie d'un documentaire qui tempre ses propos sur son hrosme au Viet-Nam.


La docu o une chaine amricaine a retrouv le gardien vietnamien du McCain, qui affirme que comme c'tait le fils du commandant des armes stationnes au Vietnam, ils l'ont "dorlot" et fait de la contrebande pour lui trouver des mdicaments ? (et surtout pas tortur)

----------


## fally

powel soutient obama

----------


## lper

> duh ?? 
> 
> Que ce soit ici ou l-bas, n'importe quel journal a le droit de prendre parti ..


Le Monde a-t-il le droit d'crire dans son journal son soutien pour un candidat ? Ou alors une chaine de tv peut-elle prendre parti ?

----------


## souviron34

> Le Monde a-t-il le droit d'crire dans son journal son soutien pour un candidat ? Ou alors une chaine de tv peut-elle prendre parti ?


Tout dpend de son credo.

Corrigez-moi si me trompe :

Une chane de tl *publique* ne doit pas, *lgalement*.Une chane de tl *prive* peut, rien *lgalement* ne l'en empche, mme si les temps de parole sont rglements pour tous.

Pour un journal, c'est encore pire, vu qu'ils sont tous privs.

Un journal dit "d'opinion" est bien entendu engagUn journal dit "d'information" peut s'engager si il le dsre.

Rien *lgalement*, que ce soit en France ou aux US, ne l'interdit.


_Le Monde_ a parfaitement *le droit* de soutenir un tel ou un tel. Il se trouve que la ligne ditoriale "du dpart" tait de ne pas prendre parti. Il suffit de regarder les Unes et les Editoriaux des 20 dernires annes au cours des campagnes pour s'apercevoir que cette ligne a t trs largement bafoue..

----------


## lper

Ok, je pensais que la loi sur l'quit s'appliquait pour tout type de mdia...

----------


## Invit

> La docu o une chaine amricaine a retrouv le gardien vietnamien du McCain, qui affirme que comme c'tait le fils du commandant des armes stationnes au Vietnam, ils l'ont "dorlot" et fait de la contrebande pour lui trouver des mdicaments ? (et surtout pas tortur)


Oui ! 
Mac Cain dit qu'ils lui ont pt le bras, son gardien dit qu'il lui conseillait de bien mettre sa moustiquaire pour pas choper le palu, parce que c'est mauvais pour la sant.
Et le gardien conclut en disant que s'il tait amricain, il voterait Mac Cain parce qu'il le connait.

----------


## BainE

> Et le gardien conclut en disant que s'il tait amricain, il voterait Mac Cain parce qu'il le connait.


C'est bon a, dommage pour McCain qu'il soit vietnamien...
M'enfin bon, a ne nous en dit plus sur les vritables conditions de dtentions, on ne nous dit pas tout !

McCain n'a pas contre-attaqu comme quoi c'tait honteux de "mpriser" cette priode ? a pourrait lui donner des billes pour dnoncer ces vilains dmocrates qui ne respectent mme pas les anciens combattants, qui plus est prisonnier de guerre.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

J -16 : l'impossible week-end de John McCain

----------


## el_slapper

...je plussoie Obama : ne pas croire que c'est gagn. 3 jours avant les elections, Le Pen avait encore 3 points de retard sur Jospin.....

----------


## souviron34

disons que vu l'histoire des lections (et de l'abstention) aux US, ils ont surtout peur que les gens, tant assurs que B.O. passe, ne se dplacent pas.. Et que du coup ce qui apparat gagn ne le soit pas...

----------


## souviron34

Quelques dfections supplmentaires :


L'ancien secrtaire de Bush  la Maison-Blanche (qui a dmission l'an dernier) soutient Obama :

mcclellan_endorses_obama

Le _New York Times_ soutient officiellement Obama :

Editorial

Le _New York Times Magazine_ publie le premier "post-mortem" de la campagne de McCain :

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/26/ma...ne&oref=slogin




 ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

un p'tit message de soutien d'Obama en franais (cajun), en (lger) diffr de la Louisiane :




> Bonjour tout quelqu'un! Si vous-autres a pas vu ca encore, faut le voir...et ecouter...et danser...et puis voter, bien sur! If you haven't seen this yet, you gotta see it...and hear it...and dance to it..and of course, go vote!Love,Jolene


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLvgwHGlpdQ

 ::D: 

Et allez, on change de partner   ::yaisse2::  yeeeehhhaaaa  :;):

----------


## el_slapper

Je dteste les elections gagnes d'avance. Ca pue la dmobilisation  plein nez.

----------


## Lyche

> Je dteste les elections gagnes d'avance. Ca pue la dmobilisation  plein nez.


c'est un petit peu le style de politique  l'amricaine, faire croire  tout le monde que c'est gagner pour dmobiliser, et faire passer celui qui ne devrait pas.. Tant que Obama n'est pas pass, il est prfrable de ne rien avancer. Malheureusement, nous n'y changerons pas grand chose  notre chelle

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Michael Moore et Joe  le plombier

----------


## BainE

ouia, l'equipe MCCain aligne les boulettes, c'est bizarre on dirait qu'ils ont la tete ailleurs.

sion y en a qu on vu le spot de 30 minutes d Obama ?
(faut que je le regarde ce soir)

----------


## lper

> sion y en a qu on vu le spot de 30 minutes d Obama ?
> (faut que je le regarde ce soir)


L aussi, je m'tonne qu'il n'y ait pas de contrle de l'image sur les candidats...

----------


## souviron34

c'est  la base du systme Nord-Amricain, thoriquement conu au dpart pour viter les "achats" de politiciens et garantir l'indpendance.

En France, par exemple, on a souvent (pas toujours) mis en avant le fait qu'il fallait que le financement soit public, afin de garantir l'objectivit et l'impartialit. Cependant, ce financement public est rduit, et peut amener  du "clientlisme" une fois au pouvoir (_par exemple salaire peu lev d'o tentation d'accpeter des backshish_). 

Aux USA et Canada, par exemple, la mme analyse arrive  des conclusions opposes : si le financement est priv (_par exemple quelqu'un de riche ds le dpart_), il n'est plus sensible aux pressions une fois au pouvoir.

(_mme diffrence de solutions par rapport  l'arme : la France avait choisi le service militaire obligatoire pour "renforcer l'assise de la Rpublique", les US et le Canada par exemple ont choisi une arme de mtier avec le mme problme initial)_.

Maintenant, il est certain que le systme NordAmricain est en pleine drive  cause des lobbys. MAIS encore une fois c'est une question de solution constitutionnelle diffrente au mme problme de fond.

Et, que ce soit d'un ct ou de l'autre, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que les garde-fous imagins marchent....



Il se trouve que B.O. a rcolt plus de 700 millions de dollars en donations prives (_la plupart du temps par dons de 5 ou 10 $_)  cause de sa campagne sur le Net.

Vu qu'il lui en reste plus de 500 millions et qu'il ne reste que 6 jours, il les dpense..


Maintenant, dans les pays anglo-saxons en gnral, il n'y a pas comme en France de campagne paye par le contribuable o tous les partis seraient gaux, et surtout pas de dbat public avec tous les partis possibles. D'aprs eux, ils ne voient pas l'utilit de faire apparatre dans un dbat public le reprsentant d'un parti qui n'aura finalement que 1 ou 5% des voix.

Je suis contre cette manire de faire, mais c'est la leur (_et c'est la mme chose dans tous les pays anglo-saxons, mme les sous-pays francophones comme le Qubec)_.

----------


## lper

Merci souviron pour ces prcisions. ::P:

----------


## souviron34

un petit sondage (amricain) pour bien mettre en vidence les diffrences de point de vue concernant ce problme :

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/...campaign_financing_not_a_problem

----------


## fally

plus que quelques heures et ...
<spoiler>
we, Barack Obama, president of the united states ... ::mouarf:: 
</spoiler>

----------


## Invit

C'est bien beau tout a, mais n'oubliez pas d'aller voter  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

Le sondage c'est pour qui on aurait vot ou bien qui pensez vous va passer ?

----------


## fally

> C'est bien beau tout a, mais n'oubliez pas d'aller voter


ma carte de nationalit amricaine expire ce soir  minuit... ::mouarf::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Le sondage c'est pour qui on aurait vot ou bien qui pensez vous va passer ?


Dsl de n'avoir pas prcis mais c'etait pour savoir qui va passer.  :;):

----------


## BainE

vot, 
pinaise, y a une crasante majorit

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Y'a qd meme 2 qui pensent que McCain will be next commander in chief.

----------


## fally

> Y'a qd meme 2 qui pensent que McCain will be next commander in chief.


c'est pour pas qu'on taxe le sondage de "truqu"  ::mouarf::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

+1 pour McCain.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fally

> +1 pour McCain.


 ce rythme, l'escargot de supersnail aura dj tap une touche du clavier avant qu'il ne soit PR  ::aie::

----------


## pi-2r

en tout cas, tout va se jou ce soir et j'ai hte de connaitre le rsultat final  ::D:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'ai cliqu sur Obama car j'aimerai que ce soit lui qui passe plutt que McCain...
en revanche j'ai l'impression que c'est McCain qui va passer (s'il n'a pas rellement le nombre de voix il va faire comme Bush ^^)

----------


## fally

> ...en revanche j'ai l'impression que c'est McCain qui va passer (s'il n'a pas rellement le nombre de voix il va faire comme Bush ^^)


 ::aie::  pas de mauvais prsage

----------


## souviron34

> en tout cas, tout va se jou ce soir et j'ai hte de connaitre le rsultat final


 :8O:  :8O: 

Ils commencent  voter officiellement *mardi*  14h heure d'ici (la Cte Est), terminent (pour la Cte Est), dans la nuit de mardi  mercredi  2h du matin. La Californie fermera 3h plus tard, et Hawaii encore 3h plus tard. (_ce qui fait que les soires de France 2, c'est du blabla_  ::roll:: ).

Donc rien de dfinitif avant au moins mercredi 10h du matin pour le Snat et la Chambre des Reprsentants.

Et pour la course prsidentielle, on aura sans doute la tendance vers 2h du matin, mais comme c'est l'ampleur qui comptera plus que le rsultat (_pratiquement assur_), il faudra quand mme attendre mercredi midi...

En effet, il faut 60 siges de plus que la majorit absolue pour faire passer une loi au Snat sans passer d'accord avec l'adversaire. C'est toute la question. Pour l'instant, les estimations ne sont pas forcment trs loin, mais c'est le chiffre rel qui compte. 59 et a marche pas  ::D: 

D'autre part, pour savoir si c'est vraiment historique, il faudra comparer avec les rsultats de 1964 et 1932, les plus gros gains jamais raliss, ainsi que la premire lection de Billou.


NOTE : d'ailleurs encore une fois un bon exemple que voter le dimanche en France est plus une tradition qu'une ncessit dmocratique... (_quand mme 212 millions d'lecteurs !!)_ donc, l'argument suivant lequel "quand on travaille on peut pas voter donc les lections doivent tre un dimanche"  ::aie::  ahemmm.. Yaurait que les franais qui seraient incapables de voter et de travailler le mme jour ??  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Ils commencent  voter officiellement mardi  14h heure


Pourquoi ils disent aux infos qu'ils sont des millions  avoir dj vot ?




> NOTE : d'ailleurs encore une fois un bon exemple que voter le dimanche en France est plus une tradition qu'une ncessit dmocratique... (quand mme 212 millions d'lecteurs !!) donc, l'argument suivant lequel "quand on travaille on peut pas voter donc les lections doivent tre un dimanche"  ahemmm.. Yaurait que les franais qui seraient incapables de voter et de travailler le mme jour ??


D'une faon ou d'une autre, il faut bien que les amricains s'absentent de leur boulot  un moment pour aller voter.
Je sais pas comment c'est chez eux, mais imagine un truc du genre "tu prends une heure dans la journe pour aller voter". C'est un bazar sans nom, y en a qui votent encore l o ils sont ns alors qu'ils y habitent plus...
J'ai l'impression que c'est vachement plus srieux nos bureaux de vote. Eux ils votent au Virgin Megastore, hier j'ai mme vu un espce de drive-in o tu votes sans sortir de ta bagnole.




> s'il n'a pas rellement le nombre de voix il va faire comme 
> Bush


En 2000, Bush avait fait tout le boulot bien avant les lections, notamment en rayant des listes une partie de la population, grce  son frre. C'est vachement plus chaud de truquer une lection quand t'es pas dj au pouvoir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fally

> Pourquoi ils disent aux infos qu'ils sont des millions  avoir dj vot ?


souviron a oubli de te prciser que certains tats ont t deja vot ou mme les amricains vivant  l'extrieur...

----------


## souviron34

> Pourquoi ils disent aux infos qu'ils sont des millions  avoir dj vot ?


Parce qu'il y a le "vote par anticipation", qui est un peu comme le vote par procuration en France, sauf que c'est bien les lecteurs eux-mme qui votent...

Alors oui il y a des millions qui ont dj vot, mais la journe officielle du vote est le 4 Novembre, c'est  dire demain mardi. Avec ouverture et fermeture des bureaux de vote (presque) partout de 8h  20h.






> D'une faon ou d'une autre, il faut bien que les amricains s'absentent de leur boulot  un moment pour aller voter.
> Je sais pas comment c'est chez eux, mais imagine un truc du genre "tu prends une heure dans la journe pour aller voter". C'est un bazar sans nom, y en a qui votent encore l o ils sont ns alors qu'ils y habitent plus...
> J'ai l'impression que c'est vachement plus srieux nos bureaux de vote. Eux ils votent au Virgin Megastore, hier j'ai mme vu un espce de drive-in o tu votes sans sortir de ta bagnole.


a se passe aux US comme au Canada, et comme dans beacoup d'autres pays : tu as droit  quatre heures d'absence le jour du vote, automatiquement agr (et pay) par le patron.

Et quand tu regardes les chiffres de participation (_pour rappel , par exemple, 94% des lecteurs au rfrendum de 1995 au Qubec, et pour les autres lctions  peu prs les mmes chiffres qu'en France_), a n'a aucune influence (_et mme pire, en gnral, a a une influence positive, les lections tant un dimanche en France,  part quand le scrutin est considr important (2002), les statistiques montrent une croissance rgulire de l'abstention depuis les annes 60.. Socit des loisirs oblige...... Ce que refuse d'admettre les "politiques")_

En bref, a se passe trs bien un mardi...




Et quant au fait de voter "l o ils sont ns et n'habitent plus", le vote par procuration en France est autant un scandale (_pour l'exemple, j'ai vot 10 ans en France dans le village de mes parents alors que j'habitais et votais au Canada, mais il y a des centaines de milliers d'exemples, puisque l'inscription sur les listes se fait par demande, et que sans justification tu peux demander  faire une procuration)_).





> En 2000, Bush avait fait tout le boulot bien avant les lections, notamment en rayant des listes une partie de la population, grce  son frre. C'est vachement plus chaud de truquer une lection quand t'es pas dj au pouvoir


Il y en aura srement, le tout est que a ne soit pas suffisant pour faire basculer, et au vu des chiffres ce serait tonnant (de plus, ils ont quand mme honte de ce qui s'est pass en 2000).

Et de plus, ce n'est encore pas une spcialit amricaine (avez-vous vu le maire de Perpignan dont des colistiers se sont fait coincer avec des bulletins dans leurs chaussettes ??)





> souviron a oubli de te prciser que certains tats ont t deja vot ou mme les amricains vivant  l'extrieur...


Non, voir plus haut.. Les Amricains de l'extrieur oui, mais aucun tat n'a vot..

Seulement suivant les tats, la date acceptable du vote "par anticipation" est diffrente.

Mais tous les tats (constitution oblige) sont obligs de voter le mme jour.

----------


## pracede2005

Aux Etats Unis, on peut voter avant le jour du vote. Ils appelent a le "early vote". D'aprs les estimations, environ 30 % de personnes ont dj vot avant le jour du jour soit environ 30 millions.

----------


## Invit

> tu as droit  quatre heures d'absence le jour du vote, automatiquement agr (et pay) par le patron


Ca suffit ? Il s'attendent  de grandes files d'attentes, et ils conseillent aux gens de mettre de bonne chaussures et de s'habiller chaudement.

----------


## fally

> Non, voir plus haut.. Les Amricains de l'extrieur oui, mais aucun tat n'a vot..


:oups: je voulais entendre le vote par anticipation

----------


## souviron34

> Ca suffit ? Il s'attendent  de grandes files d'attentes, et ils conseillent aux gens de mettre de bonne chaussures et de s'habiller chaudement.


Dans ce cas-ci, je suppose qu'il y aura traitement exceptionnel. 

Mais la rgle est quand mme celle-ci, comme je le disais y compris au Canada, et a marche trs bien. En fait, tu dcides si tu y vas le matin ou l'aprs-midi, et voil. Pas plus compliqu que a  ::D: 


Maintenant, comme j'avais tent de dire avant, je ne suis pas compltement fou... 

Si vous avez regard "_C dans l'air_" hier soir (3 Novembre) sur Arte, Yves Calvi et ses invits ont tous convenu que la situation d'Obama tait impensable en France...  ::P:  (_voir les 3 dernires minutes_)

http://www.france5.fr/c-dans-l-air/i..._rubrique=1008

----------


## zodd

> Si vous avez regard "_C dans l'air_" hier soir (3 Novembre) sur Arte, Yves Calvi et ses invits ont tous convenu que la situation d'Obama tait impensable en France...  (_voir les 3 dernires minutes_)
> 
> http://www.france5.fr/c-dans-l-air/i..._rubrique=1008


comment a? je suis au boulot, et ne peux pas visualiser le lien..

----------


## souviron34

> comment a? je suis au boulot, et ne peux pas visualiser le lien..


je vais me faire taper sur les doigts, vu le "politiquement correct" du forum...

J'avais tent de mettre en place un thread et un sondage sur le fait de savoir si en France, l'origine ou le sexe aurait une influence sur le vote, aprs les dbats ayant eu lieu sur ce thread-ci.

Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul (sur une chane publique, par un journaliste reconnu)  tenter de lutter contre la bien-pensance qui fait qu'on se sent  l'aise de dire qu'aux US a a une influence, mais qu'on se garde bien de se demander si ce ne serait pas le cas en France  ::?:

----------


## lper

En tout cas, si Obama passe, respect pour les amricains ! ::king:: 
En France, on est mme pas capable d'lire une femme  la prsidence... ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> En tout cas, si Obama passe, respect pour les amricains !
> En France, on est mme pas capable d'lire une femme  la prsidence...


 ::king:: 

et une femme d'origine trangre, n'en parlons pas  ::roll:: 


Mais mme un homme...

----------


## DoubleU

> Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul (sur une chane publique, par un journaliste reconnu)  tenter de lutter contre la bien-pensance qui fait qu'on se sent  l'aise de dire qu'aux US a a une influence, mais qu'on se garde bien de se demander si ce ne serait pas le cas en France


Pour les minorits, c'est pas compliqu, ca ne sera _envisageable_ que lorsque les minorits en france auront une vraie reprsentation  l'Assemble Nationale (c'est a dire plus que les 4 dputs d'origine arabe et la snatrice noire). 
En france pour tre lu prsident, il faut avoir t dja au feu des affaires, donc pas de reprsentation des minorits = pas de prsence aux affaires = pas de candidature possible = pas de prsident issu d'une minorit.

Pour les femmes, je pense que ca ne poserait aucun probme, suffit de voir le parcours de Sgo.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour les femmes, je pense que ca ne poserait aucun probme, suffit de voir le parcours de Sgo.


son parcours ?  :8O: 

et les critiques et le parcours au sein de son parti ?  ::aie:: 

a me semble pas tout cuit  ::aie::

----------


## DoubleU

> son parcours ?
> 
> et les critiques et le parcours au sein de son parti ?
> 
> a me semble pas tout cuit


Le fait qu'elle soit arriv au second tour prouve que chez la majorit des gens, le sexe ne pose pas de problmes  :;):

----------


## lper

> Le fait qu'elle soit arriv au second tour prouve que chez la majorit des gens, le sexe ne pose pas de problmes


Comment expliquer que la majorit des ouvriers aient choisi de voter  droite ?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Comment expliquer que la majorit des ouvriers aient choisi de voter  droite ?


Moi je dirais qu'il y'a 2 raisons : 
1) Sego n'avait pas de programmes politiques
2) Ils se sont faits berns par Sarko

----------


## souviron34

et comment expliquer que la majorit des cadres (et des "lphants") du parti aient prfr voter Sarko que Sgo ?  ::roll::  (_y compris en campagne_)


(sans compter quelques petits noms d'oiseaux pendant la campagne  :8O: )

----------


## r0d

Parce que c'est une cruche. Les autres du ps ne sont pas mieux, mais que veux-tu que je te dise, mme moi j'ai eu du mal  voter pour elle au 2nd tour. Parce que le ps est aujourd'hui un parti qui a totalement reni ses origines, a tout reni en fait, qu'ils sont  la drive complte et que ce soit sgo ou un autre, ce sont tous des nes et que beaucoup auront du mal  voter pour eux.

----------


## DoubleU

> Comment expliquer que la majorit des ouvriers aient choisi de voter  droite ?





> et comment expliquer que la majorit des cadres (et des "lphants") du parti aient prfr voter Sarko que Sgo ?  (y compris en campagne)


C'est pas parce que c'est une femme qu'elle doit automatiquement tre lue simplement parce qu'elle se prsente hein...
Arriv  ce niveau la, ce qui compte c'est les comptences, les propositions et la force de conviction des candidats. Pourquoi la majorit des ouvriers et des cadres du PS ont choisi de voter sarko? Probablement parce qu'a l'instant T (celui de l'lection), c'est lui qui tait le plus crdible  leurs yeux (dans le cas du PS, probablement parce qu'ils avaient pas envie de perdre leur joujou^^)




> (sans compter quelques petits noms d'oiseaux pendant la campagne )


Sarko c'est fait trait de facho. Faut en dduire quelque chose contre les hommes ou bien? Plus srieusement, bien sur qu'il reste de la misogynie, chez les lphants du PS comme ailleurs, maintenant ces gens la ne reprsentent pas grand monde, du moins pas suffisamment pour empcher une femme d'tre prsidente.

----------


## r0d

> [...]dans le cas du PS, probablement parce qu'ils avaient pas envie de perdre leur joujou^^)


C'est ce que j'essayais de dire dans mon prcdent post, mais je n'ai pas russi: les gars du ps sont pour leur immense majorit des arrivistes opportunistes. Ils ont une veste pour chaque type de vent. En ce moment, ils profitent de la crise pour sortir leur veste... verte!  :8O: 

Comme je le disais, le ps n'est plus qu'un coque vide, et seuls les purs politiciens (comprendre ceux pour qui le seul but de faire de la politique est d'obtenir une place au soleil) peuvent y faire leur place, puisqu'il n'y a plus de fondement.

----------


## lper

Dsol d'avoir fait partir en sucette ce tread...Je me rend mieux compte en tout cas de la mauvaise foi de certains... ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

il y a plein de bons ditoriaux aujourdhui, en voici quelques uns et quelques extraits :

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...d=opinionsbox1




> ...
> Just as John F. Kennedy was only incidentally a Catholic, so is Obama only incidentally a black man. It is not just that he is post-racial; so is the nation he is generationally primed to lead. This, of course, was the dream of the man who is buried on his beloved ranch -- the unheralded winner of this election. As he would put it: My fellow Americans, we have overcome
> 
> LBJ, RIP.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...d=opinionsbox1




> ...
> In my gut, I know there's a chance that the first African American to make a serious run for the presidency will lose. But that is precisely what's new and, in a sense, unsettling: I'm talking about possibility, not inevitability
> ...
> Nothing can change the fact that so many white Americans entrusted a black American with their hopes and dreams. 
> ..
> We can all have a new kind of pride in our country.

----------


## souviron34

> Parce que c'est une cruche. Les autres du ps ne sont pas mieux, mais que veux-tu que je te dise, mme moi j'ai eu du mal  voter pour elle au 2nd tour. Parce que le ps est aujourd'hui un parti qui a totalement reni ses origines, a tout reni en fait, qu'ils sont  la drive complte et que ce soit sgo ou un autre, ce sont tous des nes et que beaucoup auront du mal  voter pour eux.


Par rapport au diagnostic de facto, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Elle a effectivement jou dessus, mais non, ce n'est pas la raison..

Il suffit de reprendre les "petites phrases" assassines de ses "copains" il y a 1 an 1/2 pour s'en rendre compte..





> C'est pas parce que c'est une femme qu'elle doit automatiquement tre lue simplement parce qu'elle se prsente hein...


Bien sr que non. Mais qu'on se batte sur justement ses ides, pas sur :


Extrait du livre "L'impasse" de L. Jospin :




> Une femme, qui n'a pas  les qualits humaines ni les capacits politiques ncessaires pour remettre le Parti socialiste en ordre de marche et esprer gagner la prochaine prsidentielle .  Une figure seconde de la vie publique ,  pas taille pour le rle ,  une candidate qui tait la moins capable de gagner ,  une illusion .


c'est vachement politique, comme attaque  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

un bon rsum de ce pourquoi le nombre de votes au snat sera crucial 

(extrait de CNN) :




> *Filibuster and cloture*
> 
> A filibuster is a senator's ability to speak without a time limit on the Senate floor, preventing any votes on measures before the body. 
> 
> 
> A cloture vote of 60 - three-fifths of the Senate - is needed to end debate and stop a filibuster.
> 
> Cloture was instituted in 1917 at the behest of President Woodrow Wilson, who became frustrated when filibusters blocked his attempts to get the United States involved in World War I. 
> 
> ...


Certaines lois que voulaient les Dmocrates sous Clinton (en particulier justement le HealthCare) ont t bloques par les Rpublicains avec cette tactique.

D'o une ngociation pour que a passe, d'o (vu l'idologie rublicaine) un vidage du contenu "pour tous" de l'ide originale.

D'o l'importance de cette majorit de 60 siges...


(un peu l'usage du 49-3 en France, sauf que l c'est quand mme 3/5 du snat minimum.. Pas n'importe quoi, et quand mme pas mal dmocratique : 60% des reprsentants, c'est quand mme plus qu'une "majorit relative")

----------


## DoubleU

> Une femme, qui n'a pas  les qualits humaines ni les capacits politiques ncessaires pour remettre le Parti socialiste en ordre de marche et esprer gagner la prochaine prsidentielle .  Une figure seconde de la vie publique ,  pas taille pour le rle ,  une candidate qui tait la moins capable de gagner ,  une illusion .





> c'est vachement politique, comme attaque


C'est quoi alors? oO 
La question que tu posais c'est de savoir si on pouvait lire une femme de la mme faon qu'un homme en France. Reprend la phrase de Jospin et replace le "femme" par "homme". Tu crois qu'on ne pourrait pas dire ca  un homme? 
Je ne veux pas juger sur la vracit de la phrase mais simplement est-ce qu'on pourrait dire la mme chose d'un homme? Moi il me semble bien que oui, donc cette critique n'est pas une critique sexiste mais bien justement politique. L'galit entre hommes et femmes, c'est bien de pouvoir subir les mmes critiques...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est quoi alors? oO 
> La question que tu posais c'est de savoir si on pouvait lire une femme de la mme faon qu'un homme en France. Reprend la phrase de Jospin et replace le "femme" par "homme". Tu crois qu'on ne pourrait pas dire ca  un homme? 
> Je ne veux pas juger sur la vracit de la phrase mais simplement est-ce qu'on pourrait dire la mme chose d'un homme? Moi il me semble bien que oui, donc cette critique n'est pas une critique sexiste mais bien justement politique. L'galit entre hommes et femmes, c'est bien de pouvoir subir les mmes critiques...


on terminera l-dessus parce qu'on est HS, mais le problme c'est que justement aucun politique/politicien n'a jamais dit a ni d'un adversaire homme, ni  fortiori d'un comptiteur homme au sein du mme parti...

Ce qui laisse quand mme penser  certaines .. liberts de langage .. parce que c'est une femme et non un homme...

(et ce n'est pas parce que c'est  gauche.. A droite on n'a pas fait mieux avec Edith Cresson (avec des remarques sur une certaine partie de son anatomie..).

De mme avec certains commentaires sur les toilettes ou les coupes de cheveux ( part quelques plaisanteries sur J. Lang ou J.L. Boorlo, qui a comment sur la mochet ou la fermet des fesses d'un tel ou un tel, ou ses fringues ?)


Maintenant revenons au sujet..

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

EN DIRECT - Des pannes de machines lectroniques ralentissent le vote

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Juste un truc, Johnny Hallyday n'est pas amricain, je supppose qu'est ce qu'il fout l? ::koi::

----------


## souviron34

> Juste un truc, Johnny Hallyday n'est pas amricain, je supppose qu'est ce qu'il fout l?


bah, y z'ont aussi mis Sgo, Chrisitine Boutin, Laurent Wauquiez, Carole Bouquet, Berlusconi...

N'importe quoi pour attirer les badauds...

----------


## souviron34

> EN DIRECT - Des pannes de machines lectroniques ralentissent le vote


c'est vrai, mais de l'autre ct des bureaux ont ouvert  6h du mat, d'autre carrment  minuit (_bon, yavait que 25 lecteurs, et ils ont ferm  minuit 10 avec 100% de participation_ ), et des juges sont dj en session pour ventuellement repousser plus tard la fermeture.

Il est vident qu'il y aura des cafouillages et des contestations.

Mais dj juste le taux de participation (_estim par les instituts aux alentours de 71%, alors que d'habitude c'est 40%_) fera note, plus vraisemblablement balance par rapport au nombre de contestations...

Attendons..

Pour ceux qui sont  Paris, un truc sympa sera l'Election Night  l'Ambassade. Je crois aussi au pub .. je me souviens plus le nom...

Vers chez nous, pas grand'chose, sauf  Nimes.. Un peu loin...  ::cry::

----------


## Garulfo

Obama a la Pennsylvanie, l'Ohio, l'Iowa. Depuis ces deux derniers plus personne ne doute de la victoire d'Obama. Menant 240  40 environ, on peut dire que 

*Barack Obama est le prochain prsident des tats-Unis*

----------


## Skyounet

Ay c'est pratiquement annonc.

Les gens crient dans les rue de San Francisco c'est trop bien.

On va allez faire la fte  ::D: 

Estimation : 320 contre le reste

Youpi  ::yaisse2:: 

McCain vient d'appeler Obama pour reconnaitre sa dfaite  ::king::

----------


## Garulfo

> [...]
> Estimation : 320 contre le reste[...]


J'en suis  338 contre 156 pour l'instant. C'est une crasante victoire.

----------


## lper

Yes they did !  ::king:: 

Its a wonderful world !

----------


## zodd

> Et pour la course prsidentielle, on aura sans doute la tendance vers 2h du matin, mais comme c'est l'ampleur qui comptera plus que le rsultat (_pratiquement assur_), il faudra quand mme attendre mercredi midi...
> 
> En effet, il faut 60 siges de plus que la majorit absolue pour faire passer une loi au Snat sans passer d'accord avec l'adversaire. C'est toute la question. Pour l'instant, les estimations ne sont pas forcment trs loin, mais c'est le chiffre rel qui compte. 59 et a marche pas


a donne quoi de ce cot l?

----------


## pi-2r

pour le moment a donne a
Obama est largement en tte  ::king::

----------


## Furikawari

Esprons maintenant, aprs tout le bourrage de crne des mdias europens sur "il est beau grand et fort Obama", que cette lection aura une relle influence sur notre futur  tous.

Ca n'est que le prsident des usa et je ne comprends pas trop le battage mdiatique autour de tout a.

La seule attente que j'en ai vraiment c'est qu'un prsident dmocrate ait une relle influence sur les mcanismes de rgulation qui devraient tre mis en place aprs la crise. L'espoir fait vivre...

[HS]
 (enfin pendant ce temps l, nous on pourra bosser - err... pardon tre au chmage, bah o, aprs 50 ans ... - jusqu' 70 ans).
[/HS]

----------


## Rakken

Y a plus qu'a attendre le 20 janvier pour tre vraiment et dfinitivement dbarass de Bush ! 
Et on est sur que mme en cas de mort du prsident, c'est pas Palin qui aura le pouvoir  ::king:: 
Une vraie bonne nouvelle moi j'dis !

----------


## fally

en attendant c'est qui, juridiquement, qui est le prsident? il le sera le 20 janvier ou il l'est dej?

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Bush sera prsident jusqu'au 20 janvier. Date  laquelle B. Obama prendra ses nouvelles fonctions  :;):

----------


## fally

> Bush sera prsident jusqu'au 20 janvier. Date  laquelle B. Obama prendra ses nouvelles fonctions


et il lui donnera aussi la valise nuclaire???  ::aie::

----------


## Bathou

> et il lui donnera aussi la valise nuclaire???


pourquoi tu veux essayer de la ngocier ?? ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## fally

> pourquoi tu veux essayer de la ngocier ??


celui qui l'a est le president du monde non? enfin si les russes s'en mlent pas

----------


## magicbisous-nours

ben les franais aussi (entre autres) ont la mallette nuclaire... (enfin je sais pas si en France c'est dans une mallette aussi.....)

----------


## Skyounet

Bien sympa la fte  San Francisco pour cette victoire  ::king::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> celui qui l'a est le president du monde non? enfin si les russes s'en mlent pas


Les Etats-Unis se sont pas les seuls  disposer de la force de dissuasion nuclaire.
Il y a 8 autres pays: Le Royaume-Uni, La Russie, La Chine, Le Pakistan, L'Inde, La Core du Nord, Isral et la France.

----------


## Commodore

tu oublies l'Iran  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Pour ceux qui sont suivis le discours d'investiture d'Obama, parmi le public il y'avait Larry Page et Sergey Brin.  ::king::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> tu oublies l'Iran


Officiellement, l'Iran n'est pas considr comme dtenteur de l'arme nuclaire  :;):

----------


## fally

> Il y a 8 autres pays: Le Royaume-Uni, La Russie, La Chine, Le Pakistan, L'Inde, La Core du Nord, Isral et la France.


j'ai un penchant pour les russes  ::lol:: 
C'aurait t bien si Sgo avait t lue; deux changements radicaux  la tte de 2 grandes puissances.
et pi sarko, lui i dit quoi?

----------


## zodd

> j'ai un penchant pour les russes 
> C'aurait t bien si Sgo avait t lue; deux changements radicaux  la tte de 2 grandes puissances.
> et pi sarko, lui i dit quoi?


comparer sgo  Obama..  ::roll:: 

Dans le genre spectacle, sarko s'en rapproche plus que sgo.. n'oublions pas que dmocrate ne veut pas dire socialiste..

----------


## Bathou

Sarko il a adress ses flicitations  Obama. c'est Carla qui a pas du aimer d'tre rveille  5h... ::aie:: 

pour le nuclaire je crois qu'il n'est pas d'accord pour que l'iran l'ai... mais au dela de ca... je ne sais pas...

----------


## fally

> comparer sgo  Obama..


je me disais juste que ca ferait deux nouveauts, je compare pas



> Sarko il a adress ses flicitations  Obama


il s'est gard de supporter quelqu'un  ::lol::  ce sarko l  ::lol::  malin malin

----------


## Bathou

> il s'est gard de supporter quelqu'un  ce sarko l  malin malin


nan je crois pas... il me semble qu'Obama tait venu  Paris non...??

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> il s'est gard de supporter quelqu'un  ce sarko l  malin malin


Un chef d'Etat se doit de prendre ses prcautions, s'il soutient ouvertement un candidat lors d'une lection prsidentielle et que l'autre candidat l'emporte, les relations futures entre les deux pays peuvent tre influences.
Donc je dirai plutt qu'il a opt pour une attitude prudente et normale  mon avis.




> n'oublions pas que dmocrate ne veut pas dire socialiste..


Oui, quand S. Palin a trait B. Obama de socialiste cela a provoqu un sacr toll. D'ailleurs je ne pense pas qu'elle connaisse la vraie dfinition du mot.
Elle savait trs bien que a ferait ragir et ds qu'elle a entreperue un signe, de ce qu'elle a apparent  du socialisme, dans les projets de B. Obama elle a fonc tte baisse.

----------


## zodd

> Oui, quand S. Palin a trait B. Obama de socialiste cela a provoqu un sacr toll. D'ailleurs je ne pense pas qu'elle connaisse la vraie dfinition du mot.
> Elle savait trs bien que a ferait ragir et ds qu'elle a entreperue un signe, de ce qu'elle a apparent  du socialisme, dans les projets de B. Obama elle a fonc tte baisse.


Parce qu'elle a une tte? ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour ceux qui sont suivis le discours d'investiture d'Obama, parmi le public il y'avait Larry Page et Sergey Brin.


Eric Schmidt a galement apport son soutien  Obama.  :;):

----------


## BainE

Pour ceux qui vote encore ce matin (au sondage dvp) c'est plus la peine c'est fini les gars !

Quelle victoire, je me suis sacrment plant (j en suis pas mcontent pour une fois).

Par contre le pauvre on lui a dit que le pays tait en faillite, McCain devait etre au courant lui, il avait l air bien moins motiv  ::P: 

Par contre pour rebondir sur le passage du vote en semaine des US et en France le dimanche, je trouve que les chiffes donnent raison au vote du dimanche (si j ose dire  ::D: ), mais avec une participation record de 65% environ c'est pas terrible, en France pour une prsidentielle avec des chiffres comme a on parle de crise politique.

P.S. : palmars ministriel de Mme Royal :
-Du 3 avril 1992 au 29 mars 1993 : ministre de l'environnement (poque ou franchement l'environnement r.a.f.)
et puis, ... ah ben c'est tout
Ah si 2 fois ministre dlgu, une fois a l'enseignement et la seconde au grand ministre de la famille.
en plus elle a fait voter la loi contre le bizutage (mchante  ::evilred:: )

Quand on parle d'inexprience...

----------


## souviron34

> Par contre pour rebondir sur le passage du vote en semaine des US et en France le dimanche, je trouve que les chiffes donnent raison au vote du dimanche (si j ose dire ), mais avec une participation record de 65% environ c'est pas terrible, en France pour une prsidentielle avec des chiffres comme a on parle de crise politique.


bah en France (et en Europe en gnral), le taux de participation aux Europennes (c'est bien l'quivalent, non ??) est entre *65%* et *48%*..

Pas de quoi se vanter..

http://www.ena.lu/taux_participation...012200031.html
http://www.ena.lu/

N'oubliez pas que l on vote pour le *gouvernement fdral* d'une union de _50_* tats indpendants* comprenant *360 millions* d'individus...

----------


## BainE

loin de moi l'ide de pavaner sur ces taux, qui l'un comme l'autre ne sont pas brillant.

Mais cette lection amricaine dtermine le prsident, je sais pas si on peut la comparer une lection europenne (notion encore trs "vague" chez certains).
Je comparais, peut tre a tord, cette lection avec l'lection du prsident franais, ou la 65% c'est trs faible.

----------


## souviron34

> loin de moi l'ide de pavaner sur ces taux, qui l'un comme l'autre ne sont pas brillant.
> 
> Mais cette lection amricaine dtermine le prsident, je sais pas si on peut la comparer une lection europenne (notion encore trs "vague" chez certains).
> Je comparais, peut tre a tord, cette lection avec l'lection du prsident franais, ou la 65% c'est trs faible.



je rpte que c'est totalement diffrent, et que c'est plutt  comparer avec une lection (si elle existait) du Prsident de l'Europe.

Nous avons affaire  50 tats de mentalits , de cultures, de populations, d'conomies,  d'histoires diffrentes.

La seule chose qu'ils ont en commun est le fait qu'ils se sont batis grce  l'migration, et que l'union a 240 ans.

Mais (il suffit de voir les diffrences en ce qui concerne la peine de mort), chaque tat a sa particularit..

Finalement, le gouvernement fdral gre relativement peu de choses, et il y a profondment une dfiance par rapport au gouvernement (_ rapprocher de si, pour la France, les administrations se situaient quelque part vers Ankara, et que de plus le gouvernement fdral avait dj fait 2 guerres civiles_) 

La mobilisation n'a donc rien  voir  ce qu'on pourrait trouver dans une lection franco-franaise, mais encore une fois plutt  l'chelon europen.

----------


## lper

> La mobilisation n'a donc rien  voir  ce qu'on pourrait trouver dans une lection franco-franaise, mais encore une fois plutt  l'chelon europen.


J'aurai plutt compar avec le systme suisse, de part la diversit des cantons et de l'ge du pays, beaucoup moins rcent que l'Europe qui n'est tout de mme encore pas un pays...

----------


## tigunn

40 ans aprs l'assassinat de Martin Luther King, un noir va reprsenter une nation fonde par des WASP  ::D:  . Je gnralise mais je supporte pas ce terme.
Maintenant j'espre que le rve de ce grand homme sera celui d'Obama, mais sans trop y croire.  ::roll::

----------


## BainE

Je suis pas vraiment d accord sur la comparaison europenne, je connais personne dans mon entourage qui se sent europen, personne pret a se lever et a chanter sur l'hymne (si y en a un deja, je le sais meme pas en fait  ::oops:: ), alors que j ai l impression que les amricains sont plus rassembls sous leur bannire toile que nous sous la notre (ca vient peut etre du nombre d'etoiles)

Je ne connais pas assez les USA pour l affirmer, mais je veux bien te croire d autant que tu as pass pas mal de temps de l autre cot de l'ocan il me semble.

[edit]
@tigunn
quoi qu'il arrive je trouve que c'est norme, et que quoi on dise sur les "ricains" ben ils ont pour le coup au moins 50 ans d'avance sur la France.
Respect a la population tasunienne.

----------


## lper

> Je suis pas vraiment d accord sur la comparaison europenne, je connais personne dans mon entourage qui se sent europen,


Ben ta comparaison avec la France n'est pas bonne non plus...



> quoi qu'il arrive je trouve que c'est norme, et que quoi on dise sur les "ricains" ben ils ont pour le coup au moins 50 ans d'avance sur la France.


Surtout pour les techniques d'excution des peines... ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

> je rpte que c'est totalement diffrent, et que c'est plutt  comparer avec une lection (si elle existait) du Prsident de l'Europe.


C'est pas Sarkozy le prsident de l'Europe ? ::king::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> quoi qu'il arrive je trouve que c'est norme, et que quoi on dise sur les "ricains" ben ils ont pour le coup au moins 50 ans d'avance sur la France.


Ben, notre cher prsident n'est-t-il pas galement issu de l'immigration?  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> C'est pas Sarkozy le prsident de l'Europe ?


Oui mais il n'a pas t lu. ::aie::

----------


## BainE

> Ben ta comparaison avec la France n'est pas bonne non plus...


ok, c'est bon les gars je vous crois




> Surtout pour les techniques d'excution des peines...


j ai bien prcis sur le coup, j ai pas parl peine de mort et toussa, c est un autre dbat (qui plus est, est strile au plus haut point)

[edit]
pour Sarkosy, la diffrence est que ses origines sont disons moins "voyantes" (il est plus proche du mec "normal" quoi, comme disait l'autre (paraphrase de Coluche en cas de mauvaise interprtation)(oui LISP c est bien)) et pis notre contentieux avec les polonais est tout de mme diffrent de celui en question, mme si on retrouve des plombiers sur les deux continents.

----------


## lper

> j ai bien prcis sur le coup, j ai pas parl peine de mort et toussa, c est un autre dbat (qui plus est, est strile au plus haut point)


J'en profitais juste pour dire mes penses sur BO avec des ides toujours...disons trs amricaines sur ce sujet, tout comme le problme aussi des armes...
Chaque pays a ses bons et mauvais cts, n'empche que depuis hier je suis impatient d'aller aux States.... ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> pour Sarkosy, la diffrence est que ses origines sont disons moins "voyantes" (il est plus proche du mec "normal" quoi, comme disait l'autre (paraphrase de Coluche en cas de mauvaise interprtation)(oui LISP c est bien)) *et pis notre contentieux avec les polonais est tout de mme diffrent de celui en question, mme si on retrouve des plombiers sur les deux continents*.


Sarkozy est d'origine Hongroise, pas Polonaise.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis pas vraiment d accord sur la comparaison europenne, je connais personne dans mon entourage qui se sent europen, personne pret a se lever et a chanter sur l'hymne (si y en a un deja, je le sais meme pas en fait ), alors que j ai l impression que les amricains sont plus rassembls sous leur bannire toile que nous sous la notre (ca vient peut etre du nombre d'etoiles)


ce serait pas aussi parce que _certains_ des peuples d'Europe refusent de voir une entit  l'chelle europenne ??  ::aie:: 

Tant qu'il n'y a pas d'entit,  part avoir le drapeau, ya pas grand-chose.. 

Un parlement sans rel pouvoir, pas de gouvernement, mais un "prsident" et des "commissaires", pas d'hymne...

C'tait d'ailleurs un des arguments que j'avanais dans un autre dbat (_sur l'Europe justement_) sur ce Forum.

Tant que l'on continue (sous prtexte que tel ou tel truc n'est pas "parfait") de refuser la cration d'une entit politique qui, dans certains domaines, aurait _plus_ de pouvoir que notre Parlement National, on fait l'autruche et on ne pourra pas atteindre le stade que tu dcris.

Et les US viennent d'en faire la dmonstration : on peut avoir une Constitution qui a 250 ans, des amendements et des lois sont vots au cours des sicles qui amliorent certains aspects... 
 ::D:

----------


## pracede2005

> 40 ans aprs l'assassinat de Martin Luther King, un noir va reprsenter une nation fonde par des WASP  . Je gnralise mais je supporte pas ce terme.
> Maintenant j'espre que le rve de ce grand homme sera celui d'Obama, mais sans trop y croire.


Laissons lui le temps. Mais pour ce qu'il a fait chapeau.

----------


## Bathou

> pas d'hymne...


je proteste, il y a un hymne europen! l'hymne  la joie tir de la 9me symphonie de Beethoven.

voir ce lien

----------


## souviron34

> je proteste, il y a un hymne europen! l'hymne  la joie tir de la 9me symphonie de Beethoven.
> 
> voir ce lien


tu as raison, mille excuses  ::oops::

----------


## Invit

> ce serait pas aussi parce que certains des peuples d'Europe refusent de voir une entit  l'chelle europenne ??


C'est pas facile non plus. Aux States entre diffrents tats ils ont la mme langue, (quasiment) la mme religion, les mmes chaines de tl, le mme cinoche...
Mine de rien ce sont des trucs qui mis bout  bout unissent un peuple.




> ce serait pas aussi parce que certains des peuples d'Europe refusent de voir une entit  l'chelle europenne ??


C'est une pique pour les franais ? En dehors de a, il y a quelques pays d'Europe qui sortent  peine de cette merveille de modle de communaut qu'ont t les Etats-Unis d'Union Sovitique. Ils sont un peu chauds les gars, et on peut les comprendre.

----------


## BainE

je suis vraiment fatigu,

sorry mister President,

@lper c'est mal de citer les gens en incorporant de vilaines fautes  ::oops:: 
(si tu peux editer ton message stp, ca me fait honte)

@souviron bien d accord avec toi, d ou ce qui m'embtait avec cette comparaison avec le prsident europen.

On leur dit a ceux qui continuent a voter que c'est fini, qu'on connait le gagnant (ou que mme s'ils ont la bonne rponse y a rien a gagner  ::aie:: ).

Maintenant ce qui serait encore plus beau, c'est que personne n'essaye d'intenter a la vie de ce futur nouveau prsident.

Bon maintenant que c'est fini on reprend le sujet 



> et en France c'est pour quand ?


pas taper mesdames/messieurs les modo

----------


## fally

> j ai l impression que les amricains sont plus rassembls sous leur bannire toile que nous sous la notre (ca vient peut etre du nombre d'etoiles)


 ::rire::  ::rire::  ::rire::  ::rire::  la France n'a qu' mettre que des toiles sur son drapeau alors, des milliers  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Maintenant ce qui serait encore plus beau, c'est que personne n'essaye d'intenter a la vie de ce futur nouveau prsident.


 :;): 

on *in*tente un procs mais on *at*tente  la vie d'une personne  :;): 





> Bon maintenant que c'est fini on reprend le sujet 
> 
> 
> pas taper mesdames/messieurs les modo


 ::aie::  ::D:

----------


## Nip

> Maintenant ce qui serait encore plus beau, c'est que personne n'essaye d'intenter a la vie de ce futur nouveau prsident.


1) Obama ne passera pas a cause de sa couleur de peau.
2) Et si il passe il se fera assassiner

C'est beau cette vision des Etats-Unis.


Sinon parce que tout ne peut pas etre parfait: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...&type=politics . Et ca c'est triste, tres triste

----------


## Skyounet

> Sinon parce que tout ne peut pas etre parfait: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...&type=politics . Et ca c'est triste, tres triste


Ah oui la Proposition 8 est passe, pourtant j'en ai vu de la campagne anti prop 8. Mme moi hier soir alors que les votes taient finis  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

bon, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu ou lu en entier les 2 discours, voici les textes (en anglais) :

*Obama :*



> _CHICAGO, Illinois (CNN) -- Sen. Barack Obama spoke at a rally in Grant Park in Chicago, Illinois, after winning the race for the White House Tuesday night. The following is an exact transcript of his speech. CHICAGO, Illinois (CNN) -- Sen. Barack Obama spoke at a rally in Grant Park in Chicago, Illinois, after winning the race for the White House Tuesday night. The following is an exact transcript of his speech._ 
> 
> 
> Hello, Chicago.
> If there is anyone out there who still doubts that America is a place where all things are possible, who still wonders if the dream of our founders is alive in our time, who still questions the power of our democracy, tonight is your answer.
> It's the answer told by lines that stretched around schools and churches in numbers this nation has never seen, by people who waited three hours and four hours, many for the first time in their lives, because they believed that this time must be different, that their voices could be that difference.
> It's the answer spoken by young and old, rich and poor, Democrat and Republican, black, white, Hispanic, Asian, Native American, gay, straight, disabled and not disabled. Americans who sent a message to the world that we have never been just a collection of individuals or a collection of red states and blue states.
> We are, and always will be, the United States of America.
> It's the answer that led those who've been told for so long by so many to be cynical and fearful and doubtful about what we can achieve to put their hands on the arc of history and bend it once more toward the hope of a better day. 
> ...




*Mc Cain :*



> _PHOENIX, Arizona (CNN) -- Republican presidential candidate Sen. John McCain conceded the presidential race before a crowd of supporters in Phoenix on Tuesday. He also congratulated Sen. Barack Obama. Here is a transcript:_
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Thank you, my friends. Thank you for coming here on this beautiful Arizona evening.
> My friends, we have -- we have come to the end of a long journey. The American people have spoken, and they have spoken clearly.
> A little while ago, I had the honor of calling Sen. Barack Obama to congratulate him.  Watch McCain's speech 
> To congratulate him on being elected the next president of the country that we both love.
> In a contest as long and difficult as this campaign has been, his success alone commands my respect for his ability and perseverance. But that he managed to do so by inspiring the hopes of so many millions of Americans who had once wrongly believed that they had little at stake or little influence in the election of an American president is something I deeply admire and commend him for achieving.
> ...

----------


## lper

> @lper c'est mal de citer les gens en incorporant de vilaines fautes 
> (si tu peux editer ton message stp, ca me fait honte)


De quoi tu parles ?? ::koi::

----------


## BainE

> 1) Obama ne passera pas a cause de sa couleur de peau.
> 2) Et si il passe il se fera assassiner
> 
> C'est beau cette vision des Etats-Unis.



Re,

pour le point 1) j ai la mme vision concernant tout les pays europen, en mettant en premire position la France.
pour le 2) c'est pas les amricains en gnral, mais les quelques marginaux radicaux pas tres fins sachant que 



> un con ca ose tout c'est d'ailleur a ca qu on le reconnait


@lper 



> au plus au point

----------


## lper

@BainE : c'est fait :;): , je croyais que c'tait moi qui avait incorpor des erreurs dans tes messages.... ::aie::

----------


## BainE

> 2) Et si il passe il se fera assassiner


J y repense, pourquoi a-t-il fait son discours derrire des vitres (sous un dme meme) blinds s'il n'y a aucun risque, install des portiques dtecteurs de mtaux pour entrer dans le parc de Chicago...

On vit pas dans un monde de bisounours, c'est juste ca que je voulais dire.

24 dcembre 1800 : l'attentat de la rue Saint-Nicaise visant  tuer Napolon Bonaparte
22 novembre : assassinat de John F. Kennedy  Dallas
De Gaulle a survcut a 3 attentats...
Chirac un de connu...

Aux USA ils ont dj arrts 2 jeunes (20 et 21 ans de mmoire) qui voulaient tuer 88 noirs dont 14 par dcapitation (car ce serait des nombres significatif dans certains milieux) et voulaient finir par Barack Obama en fonant sur lui en voiture habill de costard blanc et chapeau haut de forme, le tout lors d un meeting...
(source AFP dont je ne retrouve pas le lien [edit] ah si ici)

Voila, voila...

Et pis je pense pas avoir dnigr gratuitement les USA dans mes autres (pas plus, pas moins que la France par exemple) posts, mais c'est hlas une ralit, aussi drangeante soit elle pour un pays.

----------


## Bathou

question stupide... qu'est ce qui se passerai si il tait dsoud avant qu'il n'ait pris le pouvoir? ca serait directement son vice prsident qui prendrait la place?

----------


## Invit

> 24 dcembre 1800 : l'attentat de la rue Saint-Nicaise visant  tuer Napolon Bonaparte
> 22 novembre : assassinat de John F. Kennedy  Dallas
> De Gaulle a survcut a 3 attentats...
> Chirac un de connu...


Pas besoin de chercher loin pour avoir des meurtres de prsident, il suffit de regarder aux tats-Unis.
Abraham Lincoln - 1865
James Garfield - 1878
William McKinley - 1901
John F. Kennedy - 1963

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> question stupide... qu'est ce qui se passerai si il tait dsoud avant qu'il n'ait pris le pouvoir? ca serait directement son vice prsident qui prendrait la place?


Des lments de rponse...

----------


## Bathou

oki merci!
donc en conclusion si a arrivait avant le 15 dcembre, a serait l'anarchie et si a arrive aprs, le vice prsident a la place...

----------


## Nip

> J y repense, pourquoi a-t-il fait son discours derrire des vitres (sous un dme meme) blinds s'il n'y a aucun risque, install des portiques dtecteurs de mtaux pour entrer dans le parc de Chicago...
> 
> On vit pas dans un monde de bisounours, c'est juste ca que je voulais dire.
> 
> 24 dcembre 1800 : l'attentat de la rue Saint-Nicaise visant  tuer Napolon Bonaparte
> 22 novembre : assassinat de John F. Kennedy  Dallas
> De Gaulle a survcut a 3 attentats...
> Chirac un de connu...
> 
> ...


De ce qui est des dispositifs de securite exceptionnels entourant Obama, je n'y vois rien d'etonnant. Le nouveau president elu au lendemain d'une campagne passionee, qui tient son discours de victoire en plein air, au milieu de buildings, et en la presence de milliers de personnes est une cible potentielle. 
C'est le personnalite la plus importante des USA, sa securite doit etre assuree.
Une note tout de meme a propos de l'installation des portiques de detection; elle est de mise pour n'importe quel evenement public; meme pour assister au feu  d'artifice du 4 juillet  :;): .

Sinon l'example de la depeche AFP donne est tout a fait representatif du danger encouru: 2 neo-nazis envisageaient de tuer 88 noirs et meme Barack Obama. 
C'est tout ce que risque Obama: un attentat perpetre par 2 cretins neonazis saouls a longueur de temps qui envisagent dans le meme temps de tuer 88 personnes et le nouveau president, sans doute parce que ca fait classe. Voila une menace terrifiante; on a senti les services de securite vaciller.

Mais a vrai dire si j'ai releve ton intervention c'est parce que c'est une idee que j'ai vu plusieurs fois sur les forums francais ou en commentaires sur des sites de journaux en ligne francais . "Pfff les americains c'est que des cons, ils n'eliront jamais un noir", "si il passe il se fera assassiner, c'est sur".
Personne n'en parle sous ces termes ici. Enfin, disons que les seuls a ma connaissance ayant parler d'assassinat de Obama sont les blaireaux de Fox News. Mais c'est different pour eux puisqu'ils en rigolent(http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jeffre..._b_103500.html)

La probabilite d'une tentative d'assassinat de Obama n'est pas plus elevee que pour un autre president. Cette campagne a sans doute ete l'une des plus passionnees et Obama a ete compare a MLK et JFK mais cela s'arrete la.
Que vous ayez encore du mal a croire que Obama ait ete elu, soit, mais cessez de supposer que parce que c'est trop beau pour etre vrai, il se fera assassiner. D'ailleurs on peut limiter a 3 les options pour complot d'assassinat pour un president en exercice:
-Les plus hautes instances economiques, militaires, politiques sont impliquees ainsi que les services de securites. Chacune devra bien sur y trouver son compte sans porter prejudice aux autres parties lorsque les desastreuses consequences d'un tel acte apparaitront. Hautement improbable pour ne pas dire impossible.
-Des desiquilibres comme le cas presente dans la depeche AFP. Je doute que les services secrets ne laisse jamais se reproduire l'episode JFK.
-Le pere du meilleur agent anti terroriste qui commandite l'assassinat du president. Mais ca a deja ete prit par 24  ::aie:: 

De toute facon je vous le dis, si Sarkozy se fait elire, les cites vont brulees des le soir de son election.




> Et pis je pense pas avoir dnigr gratuitement les USA dans mes autres (pas plus, pas moins que la France par exemple) posts


Je le sais bien et je n'ai pas pris tes propos pour du denigrement.

----------


## Garulfo

> oki merci!
> donc en conclusion si a arrivait avant le 15 dcembre, a serait l'anarchie et si a arrive aprs, le vice prsident a la place...


En fait, a ne serait pas l'anarchie. Une des forces des systmes anglo-saxons est l'adaptabilit pragmatique. On ferait ce qu'il faut faire pour que a marche le temps de nouvelle lection. 

Et si c'est aprs c'est effectivement a priori le vice prsident. Mais celui-ci peut laisser la place au prsident du Congrs qui est le numro 3 des USA. 

En tout cas, s'il le fallait, a se grerait.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Ouf, il est parti. place  Obama maintenant. Si vous voulez le discours en live sur le net, il faut aller sur : http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/play...26736&src=news Attention ca marche qu'avec IE.  :;):

----------


## lper

Ce que j'ai retenu c'est un message ferme de respect entre les hommes quelque soit leur race, leur religion.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce que j'ai retenu c'est un message ferme de respect entre les hommes quelque soit leur race, leur religion.



Oui, et je pense que , mme si il est le Prsident des USA, et  ce titre aura  coeur de s'occuper prioritairement des USA (y compris  notre dtriment), ce qu'il a profondment en lui (_il fait  mon avis partie des rares politiques (et je dis pas politiciens) qui a une vraie vision_) c'est revenir  l'idal amricain, qui appelait dj le monde entier depuis 2 sicles (_le fameux rve amricain_), et qui est l'ide fondatrice de leur constitution (_et l'esprit mme de notre Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme_).. Une galit profonde. 

Alors il va certainement tenter pour les USA, et cela aura certainement des retombes ailleurs (_voir les dbats dj enclenchs en France_)..

Il faut dire qu'il n'a pas trop le choix non plus. Les "chicanos" sont devenus plus nombreux que les noirs, les asiatiques sont  peu prs le mme nombre... Et donc l'Amrique est beaucoup plus "multi-raciale" que "bi-raciale"..

Je rappelle pour finir que les USA sont toujours (_et n'ont jamais arrt_) le seul pays  faire une vraie loterie chaque anne avec les visas d'immigration (_et 40 000 c'est pas rien_). Qui non seulement vhicule le "rve amricain", mais promeut mme  l'intrieur une "galit des chances"..

----------


## BainE

Bon cette fois,

"God bless you Mr President", 

bon par contre va falloir arreter de copier Sgolne Royal s'il veut que son mandat ne deviennent pas 4 ans d accumulation de con**ries  ::aie:: 

Il a fermer guantanamo deja, c'est norme.

----------


## souviron34

> Il a fermer guantanamo deja, c'est norme.


Plus officiellement soutenu le "droit au choix" (c'est  dire la lgalit de l'avotement) ("Roe vs Wade").. C'est pas rien non plus  ::D: 

Bon, d'aprs ce qui se dit l-bas, faudrait encore un ptit effort dans ce sens : Bush avait passer une loi comme quoi les US coupait toute aide  tout programme "promouvant ou autorisant l'avortement" en particulier vers les pays du Tiers-Monde (ils se sont retirs de la majorit des programmes de l'OMS). C'est super, pour le contrle des naissances et lutter contre l'explosion dmgraphique, de prner l'abstinence.. ou des familles de 20 enfants  ::aie::  Il peut (va ??) l'annuler.

----------

